# Quik-Rack Mach 2



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's the info.

https://www.quikrack.com/






Seems to be available.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

eb1888 said:


> Here's the info.
> 
> https://www.quikrack.com/
> 
> ...


Not available yet. Was going to be released in December and it got pushed to January. He is sending out alerts to those who signed up to receive them when being released.


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

I got the original quick rack in August. Thing is the cats meow! Company supports it well. Just did the fatbike upgrade.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

The email address he has listed doesn't work


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

bdundee said:


> The email address he has listed doesn't work


I got a response from Cal at [email protected]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Dr Evil said:


> Not available yet. Was going to be released in December and it got pushed to January. He is sending out alerts to those who signed up to receive them when being released.


I see the website says "Buy it Now"?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I know but when you try you come to a screen that says "sold out." The site is set up but the rack won't be out until possibly January.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I wonder if the receiver pin is removable since not every hitch setup allows for side access like Cal intends.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cal says the production is sold out to the 2000 on the email list. More production should become available about March. Sign up for the news letter under About.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

dubthang said:


> I wonder if the receiver pin is removable since not every hitch setup allows for side access like Cal intends.


Clearance can be an issue. It looks like it is removable as there is a bolt head on the other side of the crosspiece. Looks like the crosspiece can also be unbolted and flipped over to put the pin release on the opposite side.


----------



## wfournier (Dec 6, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> Cal says the production is sold out to the 2000 on the email list. More production should become available about March. Sign up for the news letter under About.


Anyone here one of those 2000? I signed up for the email list a couple months ago and haven't heard anything. I did go ahead and get the 1up USA rack as I needed something sooner, some of the changes are cool but I have some questions about how others will work out.


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

I emailed early on and never heard anything further. Bought the original as did not want to wait. Original company seems strong.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

He told me a few months ago that I am on the list. Not quite sure what that means but will probably purchase it when available. No particular rush as I'll get by with my Swagman in the meantime.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Steve_MTB_22 said:


> I emailed early on and never heard anything further. Bought the original as did not want to wait. Original company seems strong.


Agreed and I was in the same boat. Also, as the OP on the 1UP vs 1-UP thread, it's just one more example of how Cal is operating on the fringe of legitimacy IMO.


----------



## 1150A (May 24, 2013)

I'm also supposed to be on list but didn't receive anything about it being pushed to Jan from Dec. I don't even think I see a date now..

Has anyone heard anything at all that had inquired about one?

Thinking about just sucking it up and going the OG route..


----------



## wfournier (Dec 6, 2017)

My impression is that this has been sketchy from the start and the information that is available has been questionable. My gut (I have no information, just speculating on what I can see), says that there is more going on behind the scenes here. The fact that 1upusa.com and 1up-usa.com now both go to the old company tells me that there is more happening than we see, my guess is that there is some legal action going on. My guess is he is trying to cover for delays (legal or logistical) by saying that he is sold out for now. I'm sure I wasn't the first to sign up but I have never gotten any email about the new rack. The whole thing just feels sketchy and makes me glad I went with the old stand by.

As I am new on this forum I feel I should say I have no connection to either company other than purchasing from the 1up USA. I have been lurking on here for a few months and finally signed up for an account. This thread just seemed to grab my attention lol.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I can see it being an issue if someone needed a rack relatively soon or ASAP. Like I mentioned, I will happily wait using my Swagman while things get sorted out. Saving some coin on a black unit with improvements outweighs my urgency or concern for the situation going on behind the scenes. Understand though those not willing to wait or those concerned about the whole business thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Competition is a good thing.

So the new Quik Rack is actually the third version of this rack just to get terminology straight. I own the previous two versions.

Version 1 was the original rack designed by Cal and when Cal was in the company. I have one of these racks.

Version 2 was the original design modified by Robbie after Cal was out of the company. I have that design

Version 3 is the version that Cal is advertising now and has significant improvements.

My daughter now has v1. I bought v2 last summer. It's nice, I like it, it but it is substantially heavier than v1 which is a problem. The rack members were simply made of heavier gauge aluminum and beefed up. That added a lot of weight to the rack which reduced it's attractiveness for me. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice rack, but it's considerably heavier. That makes it harder for me to store. It makes it harder for my wife to manhandle. I'm not sure making it heavier gained anything.

Also, it appears to me that when making the rack heavier and the aluminum thicker, they wound up with some interference with the two bolts to which one would attach add on units making them tighter to the sides. There is less clearance to the side. This isn't a problem if you use their tool, but it is a problem if you use other tools (I agree, this is a nit). I took one of my supplied tools and cut off an piece at the end, glued it into a 3/8" socket and use a socket ratchet to tighten and loosen the bolts. This is much faster and much more convenient than with the supplied tool. Because it is closer, there is interference with the side on the new rack and not on the old rack. Not a big deal obviously, but it is indicative of the brute force approach to making the modification.

I'm interested to see the new version. If it is quicker to add/remove sections and if they are lighter, that will be very interesting to me. I could be persuaded to upgrade but I'd like to see how the company does and see that things go well. My experience working with Cal on v1 was very positive and presuming that holds true, I'd have no problems buying his new rack. The man is a talented designer and was very customer oriented in helping me through issues I had in my particular application. 

Don't have to worry about this for a few months until the snow melts. So I'm hopeful we have a new rack on the way - that is good for everyone. Competition is a wonderful thing.

J.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Just FYI if you're planning availability-- I signed up for email notifications in mid-November. That put me at about 1900 on the list, and per Cal, my order slot is likely to be in March.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

alexdi said:


> Just FYI if you're planning availability-- I signed up for email notifications in mid-November. That put me at about 1900 on the list, and per Cal, my order slot is likely to be in March.


I've never owned a rack. Ride from home or take wheel off and put muddy bike back in SUV. I get dealer pricing on Thule, Kuat and Yakima, but this Mach 2 is less money and seems better. But I have to wait until March per Alexdi's post?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

alexdi said:


> Just FYI if you're planning availability-- I signed up for email notifications in mid-November. That put me at about 1900 on the list, and per Cal, my order slot is likely to be in March.


Emailed Cal and just got this response:

"I found you on our list twice. 10/28/17 #1675 and 10/30/17 #1712. Your rack should be available for purchase in February. We will contact you when we get to your name on the list. We have over 2100 on the list so far. Sorry for the delay there is great interest in the new Quik-Rack Mach 2."


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I wonder how many people who put their name in the hat will actually pull the trigger?? Heck I know mine is in there a couple of times under different emails.

Edit: And when you sign up it doesn't even ask what rack you want or how many add-ons. Point is I cant see how people signing up to be notified can really be that accurate??


----------



## cytocycle (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah I never even got a response after signing up to verify it.. and based on the March plus for delivery, i just ordered my 1UP rack today and paid more. Oh well it seems like a kickstarter without the updates and i have waited way to long on those or worse.:madman:


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

JohnJ80 said:


> ....
> Version 1 was the original rack designed by Cal and when Cal was in the company. I have one of these racks....


Were these 1st gen 1up racks that much lighter?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ratt said:


> Were these 1st gen 1up racks that much lighter?


Yes. Haven't weighed it but I'd say it's a significant difference. Just enough heavier that you can't really sling it around the way you could with the original.

I'm going to be in for one of these new racks plus an add on when we hear how they work. This is perfect for a quick set up rack.

J.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Just got one of the single bikes in the last couple weeks. Mine weighed in at 26lbs.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Just got one of the single bikes in the last couple weeks. Mine weighed in at 26lbs.


Cool.

Which one did you get?

The 1upUSA single 1.25-2" is 23lbs, the super duty 2" single is 28lbs.

How do you like it? Mount fast?

J.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

It's the single bike 1.25". It is a little over the listed weight. 

Works great and mounts fairly quickly -- even with my hitch tucked slightly up under my bumper with the center exhaust.


----------



## 1776mtb (Sep 2, 2017)

I was originally interested in the new Mach 2 when I heard about it and put my name on the list but after no updates and after the date on the website completely was removed I decided on buying the original. I got the heavy duty single and an add on. I couldn't be happier with my decision.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

FWIW - I contacted Cal and got a fairly quick reply.



> On Fri, Dec 15, 2017 at 5:30 PM, Ipe wrote:
> 
> Hey There Quick Racks,
> 
> ...





> On Dec 16, 2017 3:02 PM, "Cal Phillips" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> We can provide a 2" to 2.5" adapter if you purchase a 2-Bike HD rack ($419) and 1 Add-On ($169). We are having some made up and will provide one to you. I added you name to the list.
> 
> ...





> On Sat, Dec 16, 2017 at 2:49 PM, Ipe wrote:
> 
> Awesome, thanks. Any idea of lead time at this point?





> On Mon, Dec 18, 2017 at 10:11 AM, Cal Phillips <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> You are #2161 on the list. We hope to have your order ready sometime in March.


Going with a the current version 1-up would have cost me a ridiculous amount more. Once you add in the accessories that I would have ordered from 1-up their rack would have cost $974. The Quick Rack in the same configuration = $588. I don't know about you, but $386 is nothing to sneeze at. All things considered I'm happy to be on the wait list. There are over 2100 other people on the list ahead of me so that should give them time to work out the kinks. If it doesn't work out with Quick Rack I'll go for the 1-up, either way I should be getting a pretty sick rack.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Does Quick-Rack have a facebook page yet? I cannot find anything.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*Alta racks*

Done


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Holy hijack batman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

mikkosan said:


> Holy hijack batman!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry if it came across that way, was not our intention. We like the 1Up two carry system. past two bikes though, vertical is the way to go, in our opinion. If anybody is offended by the post, we will gladly delete it.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Alta Racks said:


> Sorry if it came across that way, was not our intention. We like the 1Up two carry system. past two bikes though, vertical is the way to go, in our opinion. If anybody is offended by the post, we will gladly delete it.


"Offended" is a bit strong but IMHO it just didn't seem the appropriate place to post what you did. This is a thread about the new Quik Rack. You might think of starting your own thread introducing your product.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Alta Racks said:


> Sorry if it came across that way, was not our intention. We like the 1Up two carry system. past two bikes though, vertical is the way to go, in our opinion. If anybody is offended by the post, we will gladly delete it.


It didn't offend me, but it is beyond unprofessional and kinda dumb.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

How do you delete a post?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Alta Racks said:


> How do you delete a post?


You can always just go to "edit post" and delete the text and pictures. Most people do that and just write the word "delete" and then save changes.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Dr Evil said:


> Emailed Cal and just got this response:
> 
> "I found you on our list twice. 10/28/17 #1675 and 10/30/17 #1712. Your rack should be available for purchase in February. We will contact you when we get to your name on the list. We have over 2100 on the list so far. Sorry for the delay there is great interest in the new Quik-Rack Mach 2."


Looks like Quik Rack has some production issues and can't keep up with the demand. That is a good problem to have for a company. However, I think I am gonna wait for the updated Inno tire hitch rack.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Can anyone comment on the actual weight of the Quick Rack Mach 2? The (original) 1Up Quick Rack claims 23 lbs, but comments indicate that it is a bit heavier. Is there a listed claim on the Mach 2's weight? I can only find that they claim it to be 30% lighter than the original 1up version. That would indicate ~7 lbs lighter, but I'd like to know what the actual weight is.

I've had my heart set on a 1up, but the new Mach 2 is intriguing due to the claimed weight reduction. There are a lot of comments about the 1up version being overbuilt. I only need space for 2 bikes (most of the time it will just have 1 on) & I want it to be something that I can easily install on & remove from the car.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

hawkychick said:


> Can anyone comment on the actual weight of the Quick Rack Mach 2? The (original) 1Up Quick Rack claims 23 lbs, but comments indicate that it is a bit heavier. Is there a listed claim on the Mach 2's weight? I can only find that they claim it to be 30% lighter than the original 1up version. That would indicate ~7 lbs lighter, but I'd like to know what the actual weight is.
> 
> I've had my heart set on a 1up, but the new Mach 2 is intriguing due to the claimed weight reduction. There are a lot of comments about the 1up version being overbuilt. I only need space for 2 bikes (most of the time it will just have 1 on) & I want it to be something that I can easily install on & remove from the car.


Haven't seen anyone post that they have received the Mach 2 yet.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

??, Do you want to carry one bike? 23lbs, or a two bike rack 46lbs?
We have a single on my wife's Jeep and it is easy light. My two place super duty is heavy, but I think all two place tray type are heavy, they have to be because of the leverage of the second bike.
I like the fact the my Racks are overbuilt. I cannot see a 30% weight reduction and still be strong enough for my use, a 16lb rack?. I would want to see one before I bought one. That's what I did when I bought this rack.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I plan on purchasing the single rack with a single add on instead of the 2 bike rack. This way when I meet others without bringing someone with me I'll just have the single on my Jeep but add the other when my son rides too. It isn't substantially more money doing it this way (especially compared to the original rack) and I save the weight when just driving myself to a ride.


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

hawkychick said:


> Can anyone comment on the actual weight of the Quick Rack Mach 2? The (original) 1Up Quick Rack claims 23 lbs, but comments indicate that it is a bit heavier. Is there a listed claim on the Mach 2's weight? I can only find that they claim it to be 30% lighter than the original 1up version. That would indicate ~7 lbs lighter, but I'd like to know what the actual weight is.


Here's a copy of the response I received regarding the Mach 2's weight, 
"The weight of the 1-Bike rack is 19 pounds. The weight of each Add-On is 16 pounds. The 2-Bike HD weight is 29 pounds."


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

hrdude said:


> Here's a copy of the response I received regarding the Mach 2's weight,
> "The weight of the 1-Bike rack is 19 pounds. The weight of each Add-On is 16 pounds. The 2-Bike HD weight is 29 pounds."


Thanks so much, that's what I wanted. I think I will wait on the reports when they start coming in regarding how the rack is built. It doesn't sound like it's that much lighter than the original, and that being the case maybe it will be "about right" in terms of not being overbuilt like the reports on the original indicate. And there are some features that I think are intriguing.

Me, I'll only rarely have the attachment on for a second bike. So having it in single mode is what I'm mainly focused on.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

I have five year old 1Up-USA rack; heavy-duty double-tray with 2" hitch. It's holding up very well. I just simply love it. 

I'm spending time between to places now for work and would like to pick up a single-tray rack. I'm tempted to try the new Quick-Rack. I'm also tempted to try a 1-1/4" hitch even though I only have 2-inch receivers .... I normally use/drive my SUV might add a lightweight receiver to our sedan. 

What should I do? More specifically ...

Has anyone actually purchased one of Cal's new Quik-Racks yet? How is it? I'm especially interested in hearing from someone who has tried both. 

Does anyone with a 1-1/4" rack that usually uses it in a 2" hitch receiver wish they'd gotten the 2" heavier-duty version, or are you pleased with the strength and multipurpose flexibility of the 1-1/4" rack with 2" adapter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I was waiting for the Mach 2 to go into production but gave up waiting and bought a used Kuat. If these look promising once they get into consumers' hands then I can always sell the Kuat and buy a Mach 2.



Scott In MD said:


> Does anyone with a 1-1/4" rack that usually uses it in a 2" hitch receiver wish they'd gotten the 2" heavier-duty version, or are you pleased with the strength and multipurpose flexibility of the 1-1/4" rack with 2" adapter?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What about a 2" rack into a 2" to 1.25" adapter? https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Adap...MIoOjpzoTR2AIVw4l-Ch3__Q8YEAQYAiABEgIHMPD_BwE


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

Has anyone been contacted about availability yet?

Last email I relieved from them said I was #400 on the list and they were hoping for Jan/Feb shipping. Surely 1-200 would have been contacted by now if the racks were indeed going to start shipping this month.

I'm happy to wait but starting to wonder whats up...


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Scott In MD said:


> I'm spending time between to places now for work and would like to pick up a single-tray rack. I'm tempted to try the new Quick-Rack. I'm also tempted to try a 1-1/4" hitch even though I only have 2-inch receivers .... I normally use/drive my SUV might add a lightweight receiver to our sedan.
> 
> Does anyone with a 1-1/4" rack that usually uses it in a 2" hitch receiver wish they'd gotten the 2" heavier-duty version, or are you pleased with the strength and multipurpose flexibility of the 1-1/4" rack with 2" adapter?


I can't speak to the Mach 2, but if you ever want to carry more than 2 bikes on the SUV, you could do what I did...

1-1/4 "adapter with an Add-on (or 2) for the the car and 2" Heavy duty (plus 1 or 2 Add-ons) for the SUV.

Adapter: https://www.1up-usa.com/product/add-on-hitch-adapter/

Only downside is it doesn't fold up on the car, but that didn't bother me because if it was on the car, there was a bike on it.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Dickbrown said:


> Has anyone been contacted about availability yet?
> 
> Last email I relieved from them said I was #400 on the list and they were hoping for Jan/Feb shipping. Surely 1-200 would have been contacted by now if the racks were indeed going to start shipping this month.
> 
> I'm happy to wait but starting to wonder whats up...


I signed up on the newsletter early in September, & after posting here earlier I contacted Cal. Apparently I am #47 on the list (yay!) but availability is March like everyone else (boo!). So, that would be no. I'm in no hurry, but it makes me wonder if I should buy the original. I worry whether this company will be around to support its product.


----------



## MGB1 (Sep 5, 2017)

hawkychick said:


> I signed up on the newsletter early in September, & after posting here earlier I contacted Cal. Apparently I am #47 on the list (yay!) but availability is March like everyone else (boo!). So, that would be no. I'm in no hurry, but it makes me wonder if I should buy the original. I worry whether this company will be around to support its product.


Same here. I'm #32 and was told February last time I checked in, which was last month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Hoping to hear from people that are receiving these soon. I'd love to support Cal, but it really comes down to whether it is a well made product or not.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

sosburn said:


> Hoping to hear from people that are receiving these soon. I'd love to support Cal, but it really comes down to whether it is a well made product or not.


Why do you want to support Cal?


----------



## lewis (Mar 5, 2004)

just heard from Cal today. I am #1963 and the date is now April. I am ordering the 1up!!


----------



## lewis (Mar 5, 2004)

April!!


----------



## dezzrat1 (Feb 28, 2014)

All done good luck


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

Scott In MD said:


> Does anyone with a 1-1/4" rack that usually uses it in a 2" hitch receiver wish they'd gotten the 2" heavier-duty version, or are you pleased with the strength and multipurpose flexibility of the 1-1/4" rack with 2" adapter?


I have a 1 1/4 rack and three trays. I used to have a sedan, but now I have an SUV.

3 bikes on the sedan was too much, and the rack would hit the ground all the time on speed bumps, or going up small hills into a parking lot. The hitch receiver had too much flex, and the rear suspension would sag with all that weight levered off of it. I did it for a couple years, but I don't recommend it. If possible, get a 2 inch hitch for your sedan. Torklift makes them for lots of cars that were never designed for heavy towing. https://torkliftcentral.com/

3 bikes on the 1 1/4 rack on my SUV works great most of the time. But for rough off-road driving I would prefer 2 inch. You could drive off road with one or maybe two bikes on the 1 1/4 hitch no problem, and smooth dirt roads are no problem, but three bikes on rocky dirt roads is a bit much for it. On smooth roads I've had no problems with three bikes on the 1 1/4 rack.

The problem I've been having is that the 1 1/4 to 2 inch adapter attaches with just one small screw. Side-to-side flex of the bike rack works that screw loose no matter how much I tighten it, even if I add thread locker and tighten it to nearly the point of stripping the screw. At that point the aluminum around the head of the screw starts to deform, and then the screw is loose and works itself looser until I have to stop and tighten it. When the screw is loose, theoretically pressure from the ball that holds the rack in pushes the rack into the adapter, but the contact area is rather small, so it's not good at resisting side-to-side motion of the bike rack (rotation of the hitch). I made a sheet metal shim that takes up most of the extra space in the hitch receiver, and that is a huge improvement, but I haven't extensively tested it yet.

If 1up would add a second screw (if it can be done without weakening the rack) and/or make the leg of the L of the adapter longer, that would probably help.

I'll probably upgrade to 2 inch so that I can carry four bikes, and for a bit of extra strength off-road.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I'm not an MBA and I don't play one on TV but this doesn't sound like a success story in the make here.

I'm on the list somewhere (late Oct/Nov) but I'm rolling out for a 1up.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

The thing that bothers me most is that he can't even be bothered to email updates. Transparency goes a long way.


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

A little newsletter explaining the delays and timeframe would be nice.

However, they do get back to you when you email them. Which is something I guess.

In case anyone cares, they emailed me today. March for the #400's. This probably means no one will see anything prior to that.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah cuz everyone in the bike industry that misses a projected date sends out emails explaining why. Come on people this stuff happens constantly in the bike industry why throw this dude under the bus for being pretty much the norm? That being said I do think the way he is trying to go about it with this email list is kinda crazy. I would say if you need one by a certain date I would look elsewhere. If you are worried about quality, personally I don't have any doubts that this will be a good rack but that is on faith and past track record. As far as being around to service them if there is an issue, dunno??


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, when you put it that way... you're kind of right.

I'm in no hurry. I will probably wait until march and am happy to be a Ginnie Pig for the board.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

rlee said:


> Why do you want to support Cal?


i actually met him, a couple years ago. I also like the idea of smaller companies proving successful. Of course, there are generally some set backs with start ups like this, and seeing as i am in need of a rack soon, i may just end up with a 1up. That being said, I hope Cal gets everything together.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

bdundee said:


> Yeah cuz everyone in the bike industry that misses a projected date sends out emails explaining why. Come on people this stuff happens constantly in the bike industry why throw this dude under the bus for being pretty much the norm? That being said I do think the way he is trying to go about it with this email list is kinda crazy. I would say if you need one by a certain date I would look elsewhere. If you are worried about quality, personally I don't have any doubts that this will be a good rack but that is on faith and past track record. As far as being around to service them if there is an issue, dunno??


While I agree with your statement from a general standpoint, this person/company is making a single product, has requested people sign up on an email list to buy it, and had an initial deliver date as early December. Also remember, signing up on the list, originally, was specifically stated to receive updates. I have not received a single one. So I don't think a quick email stating that the date has slipped is unreasonable. If I wasn't in this thread, I wouldn't even know I have an additional 2 months to wait (at least) until I can get a rack. That was the initial wait I had when I signed up on the list in October. Regardless, at this point, I am still willing to wait since this slippage is in the winter months the impact on myself is minimal. I hope these are available before prime riding season starts as I think I would buy the "old" version if I can't get this one. I suspect others may do the same.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Rockadile said:


> While I agree with your statement from a general standpoint, this person/company is making a single product, has requested people sign up on an email list to buy it, and had an initial deliver date as early December. Also remember, signing up on the list, originally, was specifically stated to receive updates. I have not received a single one. So I don't think a quick email stating that the date has slipped is unreasonable. If I wasn't in this thread, I wouldn't even know I have an additional 2 months to wait (at least) until I can get a rack. That was the initial wait I had when I signed up on the list in October. Regardless, at this point, I am still willing to wait since this slippage is in the winter months the impact on myself is minimal. I hope these are available before prime riding season starts as I think I would buy the "old" version if I can't get this one. I suspect others may do the same.


Yeah I can see your point for sure. I have a feeling I would be a lot less patient if it wasn't winter and I needed one now 

Edit: Thinking back I have played this game a few times waiting on small companies to get fat bike frames in that where promised by November and didn't get till January and I was not so patient.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Rockadile said:


> ... signing up on the list, originally, was specifically stated to receive updates. I have not received a single one. ...


I think that is the main thing. The update emailing list hasn't received a single update.

I wasn't expecting much communication from Cal though. It seems that Cal is good at designing a nice product but may be lacking in basic business operations, like communications. Might be why he partnered during his 1UP USA days. So I've been managing my expectations and when it gets to market, it gets to market. Don't have any money invested like a Kickstarter. Plus I needed a rack when this rack was announced and decided to get a different rack. Still interested in what Cal comes out with and will probably switch when that time comes but don't see the point in waiting.


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

_You are #2584 on the list. You will be contacted when the rack is available. We should get to your order sometime in May. Sorry for the delay the manufacture keeps pushing the date back._ 

For me, personally, I don't care about the Cal vs. 1up vs. dashed version. I do care about cost vs. quality. If I only needed to carry one or two bikes I'd buy the 1up right now. However, I need to carry four bikes....sometimes. I need to carry two bikes almost all the time. I like the quick modularity (is that even a real word?) of the new version so I can pull the extra 2-bike add-on when I don't need it and it's a quick job to put it back on. Regardless, I need to be able to carry four bikes. To do that with 1up it's going to cost me $927. To do that with Quik-Rack it's going to cost me $718. For me, that $209 is a deal breaker....the $718 is already over $200 more than I initially wanted to spend. To get into a decent 4-bike tray that secures on the wheels I'm already at $600 for a Saris Superclamp 4....and just under $700 for the Superclamp EX4 that I'm not in love with either of those at all. For a Thule T2 Classic with an add-on to get me to 4-bike capacity I'm over $700. Kuat is just too pricey to even begin with so it's right there with the 1up. The good news for me, at least as of yesterday afternoon, is that I don't NEED the rack right this second. I can wait until May....or June or maybe even July.

I'm in this whole situation because I've had a truck for over 20 years and last fall I traded it in for a Jeep that I'm in love with. BUT, I lost that quick access bed to put bikes in. I'm borrowing a hitch rack, but it's a PITA to use. It's a Saris something or other that can mount 4-bikes, but it's a top tube hanger type (sorry, I don't know what they're called specifically). With all different styles of mountain bikes with and without suspension it's just a royal pain. I don't want anything clamping the top tube down so it's got to be on the wheels. That leaves, essentially, the most expensive ends of the spectrum of hitch racks.

Being in manufacturing I'm wondering what the hold-up is. It's pure speculation on my part, but I'm thinking that custom extrusion is where that lies. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a whole lot of parts ready to go into assembly but without that extrusion the rest of it isn't going anywhere. Once that's in stock and being machined and anodized it's off to the races. Again, just my speculation.

Sorry for the novel!


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Rock Garden said:


> _You are #2584 on the list. You will be contacted when the rack is available. We should get to your order sometime in May. Sorry for the delay the manufacture keeps pushing the date back._
> 
> ...
> 
> Sorry for the novel!


Another thing to think about, with the thousands of people signing up for the list, how many will actually buy when their turn comes up? My guess is that there will be a lot of people that signed up and won't purchase for various reasons. This would essentially bump everyone up on the list.

I'm in the same boat. Would like to carry more bikes but don't need at the moment. Plus I currently have a 1.25" receiver and want to upgrade to 2". So ended up getting a good deal on a Yakima Dr Tray to hold me over. Can hold 3 bikes if I need. Plan to sell the rack when my turn for the new Mach 2 comes up.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Rock Garden said:


> _You are #2584 on the list. You will be contacted when the rack is available. We should get to your order sometime in May. Sorry for the delay the manufacture keeps pushing the date back._


I'm still amazed at how long that list is, but maybe I greatly underestimated how many racks 1up sells.



Rock Garden said:


> For me, personally, I don't care about the Cal vs. 1up vs. dashed version. I do care about cost vs. quality. If I only needed to carry one or two bikes I'd buy the 1up right now. However, I need to carry four bikes....sometimes. I need to carry two bikes almost all the time. I like the quick modularity (is that even a real word?) of the new version so I can pull the extra 2-bike add-on when I don't need it and it's a quick job to put it back on. Regardless, I need to be able to carry four bikes. To do that with 1up it's going to cost me $927. To do that with Quik-Rack it's going to cost me $718. For me, that $209 is a deal breaker....the $718 is already over $200 more than I initially wanted to spend. To get into a decent 4-bike tray that secures on the wheels I'm already at $600 for a Saris Superclamp 4....and just under $700 for the Superclamp EX4 that I'm not in love with either of those at all. For a Thule T2 Classic with an add-on to get me to 4-bike capacity I'm over $700. Kuat is just too pricey to even begin with so it's right there with the 1up. The good news for me, at least as of yesterday afternoon, is that I don't NEED the rack right this second. I can wait until May....or June or maybe even July.


I agree that if people can wait to buy a rack, getting the Quick Rack is a much better deal over the 1up since it is not only significantly cheaper but also has many improved features. I am also a big fan of the Saris Superclamp; I actually sold my 2 bike 1up rack for a 2 bike Superclamp (not EX) and it is just as good for a much lower cost. However the 4 bike Superclamp does not separate into a 2 bike rack like the Quick Rack can.



Rock Garden said:


> Being in manufacturing I'm wondering what the hold-up is. It's pure speculation on my part, but I'm thinking that custom extrusion is where that lies. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a whole lot of parts ready to go into assembly but without that extrusion the rest of it isn't going anywhere. Once that's in stock and being machined and anodized it's off to the races. Again, just my speculation.


I think it's just the sheer volume and that it appears Cal started off by himself. To scale up a company to build and sell hundreds if not thousands of racks in 6 months is a major effort.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I suspect that the number of people on the list do not accurately reflect those waiting to purchase. When the email list was started, it was described as signing up for product updates. I am lower on the list and plan on buying it for many of the reasons previously listed. It appears to be better designed than the existing 1up rack plus it supports fat bikes without the need to pay extra, and it is cheaper to boot. That being said, I don't know that I'll be a guinea pig. I plan on waiting to hear others feedback before purchasing one myself.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

If that's true, we'll know soon enough. And if he has lots of cancellations then the price will go down.

But I doubt that's the case. He's got a winner in this rack. I want one.

J.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Rockadile said:


> I suspect that the number of people on the list do not accurately reflect those waiting to purchase. When the email list was started, it was described as signing up for product updates.


I agree. In the past I did a similar small product launch through email sales, and only about 1/3 of those that emailed me as interested ended up actually buying the product.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

JustMtnB44 said:


> I agree. In the past I did a similar small product launch through email sales, and only about 1/3 of those that emailed me as interested ended up actually buying the product.


Well, even using those numbers, a third of those buying racks is approaching $300-500K in sales. Pretty good for a small business and just starting out. I remember when I started my business, I would have killed for those kinds of backlog numbers before I essentially started selling anything. Looks to me like he's on his way and he's going to do just fine. Especially good for a one man band.

J.


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

I've noticed that the web page is regularly updated to say over 2600 on the list as of a few minutes ago. I'm also in agreement that many of those on the list won't buy when the time comes so I'm hoping that once the production issue(s) are sorted out that May time frame for me is bumped up and he's not figuring on a 2/3 back-out rate for that delivery date.

Another thing to note: he says 'the manufacturer keeps pushing back the date' and I'm not sure what to make of that. Is it the manufacturer he contracted to build them having issues/delays or is it a component vendor holding the manufacturer up? Or is the manufacturer honoring a legal stoppage while Cal and 1Up duke it out? Or is it simply none of that at all and they're just not ready to get them to market yet or build them because of scheduling? Oh, the speculations!

Who knows? I just hope somebody gets one soon to show us a real live product! I'd be happy to guinea pig this thing, but being way down the list by the time mine gets here virtually all of you guys that wait it out will already have it. 

I have the luxury of time, many likely don't. After a while I may end up getting impatient though and just buy the 1Up instead. I'm kind of waiting to see if once this actually gets going 1Up doesn't make some changes to theirs and drop the price to compete. I get the feeling that 1Up isn't really trying to make their rack better because they have no competition and thus no compelling to do it. This might be just that push they need.


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually, I was mistaken.....the extrusion in the video is the old one, NOT the new one!


----------



## cyclingkk (Nov 10, 2008)

Rock Garden said:


> Actually, I was mistaken.....the extrusion in the video is the old one, NOT the new one!


What is this new extrusion you're talking about?
I've subscribed to his email list but haven't gotten any emails following the initial confirmation email. Does that mean I'm on the list to buy? If not, what's the link I need to click to get added?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

cyclingkk said:


> What is this new extrusion your talking about?
> I've subscribed to his email list but haven't gotten any emails following the initial confirmation email. Does that mean I'm on the list to buy? If not, what's the link I need to click to get added?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If you've subscribed to his email, then you're on the list. Unfortunately folks have been having to contact Cal directly to get any updates.


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

cyclingkk said:


> What is this new extrusion your talking about?
> I've subscribed to his email list but haven't gotten any emails following the initial confirmation email. Does that mean I'm on the list to buy? If not, what's the link I need to click to get added?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I signed up for the newsletter on 1/23....then I sent an email asking how to get on the list. Cal replied pretty quickly and said I was already on the list as of 1/23, #2584. So it appears if you signed up for the newsletter you're on the list. I see the number (2600) updated any time I click on a 'buy now' button.

Here's the extrusions (new one on top):


----------



## lewis (Mar 5, 2004)

here is the latest....i am #1963
"The Quik Rack Mach 2 won't be available until May or June. You will be contacted when it is available. Sorry for the delay the manufacture keeps pushing the date back. 

Thanks you,

Cal Phillips"


----------



## bigolclyde (Aug 1, 2011)

lewis said:


> here is the latest....i am #1963
> "The Quik Rack Mach 2 won't be available until May or June. You will be contacted when it is available. Sorry for the delay the manufacture keeps pushing the date back.
> 
> Thanks you,
> ...


Man, I'm on the wait list but not sure I want to wait that long...


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

lewis said:


> here is the latest....i am #1963
> "The Quik Rack Mach 2 won't be available until May or June. You will be contacted when it is available. Sorry for the delay the manufacture keeps pushing the date back.
> 
> Thanks you,
> ...


Oh boy, now we're sliding into prime riding season.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Dang, after thinking about it I really want this one. I like how light it is. For me it's fine - I have a light bike & it's just me, so I don't feel like I need something that's over-engineered & heavier/beefier than it needs to be. But we're getting closer & closer to good weather.

I also saw that Thule came out with a single hitch mount of their own:
https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/bike-rack/hitch-bike-racks/thule-t1-_-9041

But it's listed as being a lot heavier than both the 1-up & Cal's version, plus it doesn't look like you could add a second tray & it doesn't tilt with the bike mounted. So, it's a no-go for me.

I'm actually contemplating this one:
https://www.saris.com/product/superclamp-ex-2


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Waiting till the middle of may then I'm out.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

hawkychick said:


> Dang, after thinking about it I really want this one. I like how light it is. For me it's fine - I have a light bike & it's just me, so I don't feel like I need something that's over-engineered & heavier/beefier than it needs to be. But we're getting closer & closer to good weather.
> 
> I also saw that Thule came out with a single hitch mount of their own:
> https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/bike-rack/hitch-bike-racks/thule-t1-_-9041
> ...


 I have had a Thule, I didn't like it at all. The Saris looks okay but they still look like a lot of plastic. I recommend buying a 1up or a quick rack when they come out. They have a lot of fan's for a reason.


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Waiting till the middle of may then I'm out.


The date keeps getting pushed back and it looks like nobody is going to see a Mach 2 until "May or June" so that doesn't even sound like it's not going to be pushed back further yet again considering it's gone from December to January to February to March to April to May and now June. Next month it'll be July?

I want the Mach 2 over the original and I don't need it right this second. Good for me. I'm also squirreling away cash for the anticipated shipping in May. At the rate I'm going I'll be able to have a 1Up in May (when the Mach 2 is getting pushed back yet again) and I won't even realize the price difference that was such a hang-up to me in the beginning at that point!


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

hawkychick said:


> I'm actually contemplating this one:
> https://www.saris.com/product/superclamp-ex-2


This is my favorite rack right now. I have a Superclamp 2 (non EX version) and most of the cons have been addressed with the EX model. The only downside vs a 1up or Quick rack is that it takes a few seconds longer to take it on and off the car, but this is hardly a deal breaker for me.



rlee said:


> I have had a Thule, I didn't like it at all. The Saris looks okay but they still look like a lot of plastic. I recommend buying a 1up or a quick rack when they come out. They have a lot of fan's for a reason.


I had a 1up rack, and now have a Saris Superclamp 2. Yes the Saris uses plastic, but that doesn't make it any less sturdy and it actually holds the bikes more securely than the 1up does.
The 1up rack has too many things I don't like about it for how expensive it is. The Quick Rack addresses nearly all of those issues and is cheaper. I would not recommend anyone buy a 1up rack at this point.

I'm not surprised the Quick Rack is delayed and taking longer than expected to start shipping. There are always delays when working with outside vendors to build new products. I worked on a project last summer where we had a vendor building the main components of our system promise us a 3-4 week lead time, and it turned into nearly 3 months.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Rock Garden said:


> I'm also squirreling away cash for the anticipated shipping in May. At the rate I'm going I'll be able to have a 1Up in May (when the Mach 2 is getting pushed back yet again) and I won't even realize the price difference that was such a hang-up to me in the beginning at that point!


Funny I've been doing the same thing. Finally put my high school diploma to good use that has been sitting in the kitchen cabinet for some reason that I can't remember why, so far I have about $500 stuck in it for the mach 2 or whatever rack I can get when the mach 2 doesn't become available for this riding season. Sould have a another $300 stuck in it by May


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

JustMtnB44 said:


> This is my favorite rack right now. I have a Superclamp 2 (non EX version) and most of the cons have been addressed with the EX model. The only downside vs a 1up or Quick rack is that it takes a few seconds longer to take it on and off the car, but this is hardly a deal breaker for me.
> ....


I think that my only hesitation at getting the Superclamp EX is that I would like the option to just have a single tray assembly installed since most of the time it will just be me. The Quick Rack is so much lighter with just one tray on, & with a second tray it looks like it's about the same as the Superclamp EX. Between that & the way it folds up, it would be very easy to pop it off at the trail & put it in the trunk. So at the same price point, I think that I'd really prefer the Quick Rack. But....if I could get the Superclamp for a good price somewhere, I'd probably be happy with it.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

For me, the QR's ace in the hole is that it wouldn't look silly on the back of my car. I never remove my rack. The Thule, Saris, and almost every other rack have an industrial aesthetic that's more at home on SUVs, or they just look cheap from all the plastic. Vain, maybe, but for $400-whatever, I'm going to be. All of these racks surpass my functional needs.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Update: I contacted Cal over the weekend to find out if there is an update on the timeframe. I'm #47 on the list, & he's saying that they're "still pushing for March, but are running behind because of the manufacturer." So, I'm going to wait this out for a bit I think.

Rocky Mounts has a model called the Monorail Solo coming out around the same time that you can add a second tray to (I emailed them to check on the time frame & they're saying March). So worst case this buys me some time for these vendors to get their products to market.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Sweet that you’re 47th. Can’t believe I’m in the high 2000s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

hawkychick said:


> Rocky Mounts has a model called the Monorail Solo coming out around the same time that you can add a second tray to (I emailed them to check on the time frame & they're saying March). So worst case this buys me some time for these vendors to get their products to market.


I've never been clear on how the Rocky Mounts load arm is supposed to be positioned... is it supposed to touch the fork, or be just shy of the fork?


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

J_Westy said:


> I've never been clear on how the Rocky Mounts load arm is supposed to be positioned... is it supposed to touch the fork, or be just shy of the fork?


I don't think any of these type racks are supposed to touch the fork, just the tire.


----------



## Ginepiece (Aug 25, 2014)

Rock Garden said:


> I don't think any of these type racks are supposed to touch the fork, just the tire.


Not true. ALL of the front wheel clamp style racks require you to cinch the hook into the fork in order to be properly secured. The Superclamp, and 1up are ONLY tire contact. A huge benefit that I think goes mostly unnoticed. After my NV wore through the rubber cover on the hook, it started rubbing the finish off of my fork crown. I was pissed. I've seen them "properly" set up so that they contact rim brake arms, which is sketchy. I made the switch to a Superclamp and haven't looked back.


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

Ginepiece said:


> Not true. ALL of the front wheel clamp style racks require you to cinch the hook into the fork in order to be properly secured. The Superclamp, and 1up are ONLY tire contact. A huge benefit that I think goes mostly unnoticed. After my NV wore through the rubber cover on the hook, it started rubbing the finish off of my fork crown. I was pissed. I've seen them "properly" set up so that they contact rim brake arms, which is sketchy. I made the switch to a Superclamp and haven't looked back.


I've not used any of these tray style racks, but in my research settling on this new Mach 2 rack I've read pretty much every major players literature and they all say 'minimal distance in front of the fork' or some other similar verbiage. That includes at least Thule, Kuat, Rocky Mounts and Hollywood that I've confirmed just today because of your post.

That said, I'm not trying to argue but the manufacturers seem to state otherwise....and as a consumer who is looking at these types of racks it can't be both ways so which one is correct?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rock Garden said:


> I've not used any of these tray style racks, but in my research settling on this new Mach 2 rack I've read pretty much every major players literature and they all say 'minimal distance in front of the fork' or some other similar verbiage. That includes at least Thule, Kuat, Rocky Mounts and Hollywood that I've confirmed just today because of your post.
> 
> That said, I'm not trying to argue but the manufacturers seem to state otherwise....and as a consumer who is looking at these types of racks it can't be both ways so which one is correct?


In order to get the hook style to hold the wheel, you need to be at or over the peak height of the wheel towards the fork. In a practical sense, that leaves very little room to the fork for a lot of bikes. This is a problem for the reasons you suggest and it isn't hard to cause the hook to touch the fork. I have problems with any rack touching the frame of my bike. It's pretty easy to do damage that would be worth the cost of the rack.

I do have a RockMounts Brass Knuckles roof rack that uses the same hook system. I've had some trouble getting it to work well with my road bike. I'm probably going to sell both of them and get the new Mach 2 roof version.

The racks that hold the tires only are great. I have the original 1UpUSA that Cal designed and I have a 1UpUSA rack from a season and a half ago. That rack design where the tires are held and there is no frame contact has worked super well for me over the 13 years I've owned one.

That said, I really like the idea of a fast rack attachment. My car is a BMW 3 series with an Invisihitch. I take the rack and receiver off as soon as I'm done with the bike transport and this would make that so-o-o-o much easier. I'm probably going to go in on one of these sometime this season. Much better design than needing the security allen wrench.

J.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Ginepiece said:


> Not true. ALL of the front wheel clamp style racks require you to cinch the hook into the fork in order to be properly secured. The Superclamp, and 1up are ONLY tire contact. A huge benefit that I think goes mostly unnoticed. After my NV wore through the rubber cover on the hook, it started rubbing the finish off of my fork crown. I was pissed. I've seen them "properly" set up so that they contact rim brake arms, which is sketchy. I made the switch to a Superclamp and haven't looked back.


I've been using my T2 for years and NEVER had the clamp touching the fork. Bike is secure.


----------



## Ginepiece (Aug 25, 2014)

Rock Garden said:


> I've not used any of these tray style racks, but in my research settling on this new Mach 2 rack I've read pretty much every major players literature and they all say 'minimal distance in front of the fork' or some other similar verbiage. That includes at least Thule, Kuat, Rocky Mounts and Hollywood that I've confirmed just today because of your post.
> 
> That said, I'm not trying to argue but the manufacturers seem to state otherwise....and as a consumer who is looking at these types of racks it can't be both ways so which one is correct?


I understand why rack manufacturers would say that they don't require fork or brake contact. Who would knowingly want that rubbing away on their expensive bike for any period of time? Having owned the NV for a few years and used a T2, and T2 Pro, I can say that while it may SEEM like you can successfully secure the front wheel by simply clamping above the 12 o'clock position the arm that the hook is attached to is free to rotate towards the bike (i.e., into the fork crown, or first hard bit of bike) unless locked against something hard. In other words, you CAN cinch the hook onto the tire without contacting the fork, but you can then simply rotate the whole clamping arm toward the bike resulting in a loose bike. If the rack companies are claiming that you don't need to wedge the hook into the actual bike, than they are asking you to rely solely on friction to secure your bike to the rack.


----------



## Ginepiece (Aug 25, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> I've been using my T2 for years and NEVER had the clamp touching the fork.  Bike is secure.


Next time you load your bike, see what happens when you push the hook arm towards the bike. If you are running some huge knobbies, or really low PSI it's not as easy, but I guarantee you that you will release the hook from its grip on your wheel.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> I've been using my T2 for years and NEVER had the clamp touching the fork. Bike is secure.


It's going to depend on your bike geometry somewhat. My fatbike with slacker headline angles is less of a problem than my road bikes with steeper headlines. So your individual case is probably a more compatible geometry.

At best, with my bike, I'm lucky to get 12mm of clearance and often it will wind up touching.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

What's the dealio on the Mach 2? Any updates?

Cal replied to my comment on his YouTube video, and my interest in this newer version of the QR has been renewed. 

The video shows the wheel rollers being black, and there was mention it might be plastic. He said they are aluminum. 

With the hitch pin, there won't be much inward/outward adjustability, and I was concerned about the rack sitting too far out from the bumper. He said that the Mach 2 actually sits closer to the bumper than the QR. 

One thing that has been mentioned is the quick release for the wheel rollers. The model in the video has what looks like an old Shimano style quick release, kinda cheap looking. But if you look at the Mach 2 website, the quick release shown looks pretty cool and flows with the overall rack design. 

I'm not exactly sold on the hitch pin and the use of locks for the add-on. Last thing I need are rattles and clanking. 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

For anybody interested that lives quasi-local, I'm in SoCal (Oceanside) and I'm low on the list. Cal tells me my number should come up in May with the 1st shipment. I've already bought a 1UP so if you're looking to move up when the time comes, we can probably figure out a way to let you have my spot. Worse case scenario, I can order it for you and have it shipped to me. I don't have all the answers.

NO, I'm not looking for any compensation. Just looking to help somebody local who doesn't want to wait and might be #2000+ on the list which probably means a wait until 2019 that way this thing is moving along.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

It's now May? Looks like I'll be sucking it up and ordering a 1UP. Can't believe i have to pay more for black. lol


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

k2rider1964 said:


> For anybody interested that lives quasi-local, I'm in SoCal (Oceanside) and I'm low on the list. Cal tells me my number should come up in May with the 1st shipment. I've already bought a 1UP so if you're looking to move up when the time comes, we can probably figure out a way to let you have my spot. Worse case scenario, I can order it for you and have it shipped to me. I don't have all the answers.
> 
> NO, I'm not looking for any compensation. Just looking to help somebody local who doesn't want to wait and might be #2000+ on the list which probably means a wait until 2019 that way this thing is moving along.


I'd be interested. I'm in Escondido... and I'm like 2700+ on the list, lol


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

NightOWL said:


> It's now May? Looks like I'll be sucking it up and ordering a 1UP. Can't believe i have to pay more for black. lol


As someone who has both black (purchased first) and silver 1Up racks you may consider silver as they age better. No fading and the silver shows nicks and the like a lot less.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

SCTerp said:


> As someone who has both black (purchased first) and silver 1Up racks you may consider silver as they age better. No fading and the silver shows nicks and the like a lot less.


Thanks for the info. I know I prefer black, but like my iPhone I worried that the black would show more wear so I bought the silver. Sounds like the same here.


----------



## belikin (Feb 23, 2018)

I am on the list with more than 2k people ahead of me and Im starting to feel the racks may not be ready this season. 

If production starts today how many racks do you think he can produce in one day? 40? Producing 40 a day with a wait list of 2500 the numbers start to look ugly. 2500/40=62 days. 62/6 days a week =10 weeks. That is nearly the middle of May. Like the others I want to wait but production numbers lower than 40 or more supplier delays and it wont work for me.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

belikin said:


> I am on the list with more than 2k people ahead of me and Im starting to feel the racks may not be ready this season.
> 
> If production starts today how many racks do you think he can produce in one day? 40? Producing 40 a day with a wait list of 2500 the numbers start to look ugly. 2500/40=62 days. 62/6 days a week =10 weeks. That is nearly the middle of May. Like the others I want to wait but production numbers lower than 40 or more supplier delays and it wont work for me.


I think the flaw in this logic is that everyone in front of you will actually purchase a rack. I suspect the numbers will be much lower.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got my hitch installed. 1st string of Sunny 70's weather has hit... tick tock. itching to order the 1UP.


----------



## mdorfler (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm new here and have been following this thread since the beginning of Dec. At that time, the rack was going to be ready in January. Then February. When I called a few weeks ago they told me May or June. I couldn't wait any longer as riding season has started (I'm in Georgia) so I bought the 1up. It is heavy but a solid rack and easy to use. It is the easiest rack I have every used and holds my bike securely. There were some features I liked on the Mach2 and some I didn't but I have no regrets. I wish Cal luck in getting his rack to production.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Rockadile said:


> I think the flaw in this logic is that everyone in front of you will actually purchase a rack. I suspect the numbers will be much lower.


I agree and dropping daily.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Still wondering where the logic is to do a first come first serve via email signature up. What a nightmare from both ends. Just send a mass email out to everyone saying... Get'em while they last! first batch is ready.

Why can I see him producing stock for the full email list numbers then releasing the rack? LoL. Ok, that's my morning Monday funny.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

NightOWL said:


> Still wondering where the logic is to do a first come first serve via email signature up. What a nightmare from both ends. Just send a mass email out to everyone saying... Get'em while they last! first batch is ready.
> 
> Why can I see him producing stock for the full email list numbers then releasing the rack? LoL. Ok, that's my morning Monday funny.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


It will be interesting to see how it plays out. I can't see the list as a source of anything meaningful other than interest. Some may want a single or a double while others like myself want a 4-bike setup. Since none of this information was collected I can see some chaos ahead.


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

It would be nice to see actual updates. I also wondered how production was going to go with all the different options people might want. I’m in no rush so have no problems waiting. But I only just got the list so haven’t been waiting as long as some of you.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I suspect there will be a point where I get tired of waiting but not yet. The lower initial price coupled with the "free" upgrade for fat bikes are the main reasons. Not having the earlier versions, I am not quite sure I understand the improvements over the old version. If 1UP really wanted to take a chunk of customers, they would discount the price and add in the fat bike pieces for free. I can see this stealing more customers from the waiting list.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Rockadile said:


> I suspect there will be a point where I get tired of waiting but not yet. The lower initial price coupled with the "free" upgrade for fat bikes are the main reasons. Not having the earlier versions, I am not quite sure I understand the improvements over the old version. If 1UP really wanted to take a chunk of customers, they would discount the price and add in the fat bike pieces for free. I can see this stealing more customers from the waiting list.


I actually checked with 1up and asked about discounts or promotional prices. They said they never discount, and they're aware of the wait list and production delays with the QR and won't discount for that reason. Fair enough.

But there are those who aren't in a rush to get a rack and are willing to wait to get the lower- priced QR. So once Cal gets production up and running, 1up is gonna have some major competition.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

Once Quik Rack unravels their production issues I believe the rack will hit the market with a storm upon release. Those of us who are fans of 1Up and consider it to be the best available rack will be drawn to the lower price point and increased functionality of the Mach 2. Personally I would be purchasing the single rack for a 15% discount compared to the same 1Up shipped price.

1Up may not be discounting now, but I agree with the other forum comments that some potential buyers are not in a hurry to make the purchase. Even if Quik Rack only converts 30% of the 3,000 waiting list to sales of the lowest priced rack, it would result in sales of $242K. 

These delays coupled with ever growing interest should result in reduced component costs for Quik Rack if they are able to negotiate quantity discounts from their key suppliers.

1Up will either need to discount their product and/or improve it to match the functionality of the Mach 2 which may not be possible since Quik Rack has patents pending on the new features.

The bottom line is for those of us not under the time pressure to purchase right away will reap the benefits gained by maintaining our patient outlook.
Competition is good and will test the strength of the 1Up moat. Our worst case scenario would result in 1Up being the last man standing and sole source of these quality racks.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

This is assuming that QR will honour its price list. I have seen many company's use this tactic. That is why 1up isn't panicking. The wait and see approach makes sense.


----------



## lewis (Mar 5, 2004)

i'm number 1963 and told June. i just ordered the 1UP and it is a sturdy rack, more than satisfied. I was concerned with Mach2 quality/manufacturing issues after they start being released. 1up has over 10 years under their belt making these.


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

I've 'almost' bought a 1Up all day today. I still have time so I don't have to do it. My big hang ups are simple enough, but they annoy me:

1) the tilt lever extender or lack of it. I shouldn't have to purchase a separate, expensive part to tilt the rack if I have more than a single rack. I can't imagine trying to do that myself even with an empty 4 position setup. This should be standard on the racks for singles or doubles and then have an option to purchase for expansion add-ons. AND, it looks like it'd be a giant PITA if you often go from a stock double or single to using an add-on or two very often. 

2) the fat bike kit. I don't even own a fat bike! BUT, they should sell the kit as an upgrade for existing racks while also making it an option for either/or on a new purchase at no cost or only a few dollars difference. I don't see people that put the fat kit on swapping back and forth. I'd rather have the fat kit on at least my base double, but I'm not spending an extra $68 for it just to have extra parts laying around that I'm never going to use.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I might just jump ship if June is the earliest.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

If 1up has a sale or offers a discount just for promotional purposes, I'd probably jump at it and buy their rack now. But since they're not budging on price, I might wait until the new QR comes out and see what it actually looks like. The fact that it's lighter and cheaper might be worth the wait?

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.westsc (Apr 2, 2016)

djork said:


> If 1up has a sale or offers a discount just for promotional purposes, I'd probably jump at it and buy their rack now. But since they're not budging on price, I might wait until the new QR comes out and see what it actually looks like. The fact that it's lighter and cheaper might be worth the wait?
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


I've decided to jump ship. Was super excited about the prospect of the Quik rack being ready this month (I'm #1217 on the list) and even sold my 4 place Kuat NV with that expectation. Since I ride just about every weekend I could not hold out any longer so went to 1Up. I like what Cal has improved and I certainly hope that he does well with this new and improved version but his manufacturers sure have placed him in a not so desirable position with delay after delay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

m.westsc said:


> I've decided to jump ship. Was super excited about the prospect of the Quik rack being ready this month (I'm #1217 on the list) and even sold my 4 place Kuat NV with that expectation. Since I ride just about every weekend I could not hold out any longer so went to 1Up. I like what Cal has improved and I certainly hope that he does well with this new and improved version but his manufacturers sure have placed him in a not so desirable position with delay after delay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me except I didn't sell anything and I'm #2584.

The weather is getting nicer and it's a PITA to put my bike in my Jeep. I was going to get by with the top tube hitch rack I have, but it's even more of a pain than putting bikes inside because of frame geometries/space. Ordered the 1up on Saturday....


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

I bit the bullet and ordered the 1 UP. But I do like the QR 2 rack better. 

A few reasons I jumped ship was the prebuying process that's going on. It's a mess. Never realized in the begining the email list was actually a waiting list.

Cal should be more transparent and ulitize the email list to keep people updated. Delays are ok if it's communicated. He's not communicating effectively and needs to tweak the comm channels. 

On that note, blah!!!... I just paid more for a black rack. LoL. Uuuuugh.





Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## belikin (Feb 23, 2018)

I agree it would be nice to get an update. Im waiting for someone on the list to actually get a QR2 rack and post a picture of it. 

Its still cold in Michigan so i am holding off for now. Eventually i will get sick of taking my bike apart to get it in the car and then i will have to get serious about buying a rack.


----------



## bigolclyde (Aug 1, 2011)

Jumping ship. The updates look well thought out, but I need a rack now. When this thing finally comes out maybe I'll sell the 1up and get a quick rack 2.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

I will be ordering this rack as soon as it's available. Subbd

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

July production now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

sxr-racer said:


> July production now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


:skep: Ugh.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

sxr-racer said:


> July production now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Last I heard was April. Where did you find July listed?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## belikin (Feb 23, 2018)

sxr-racer said:


> July production now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


What number were you, 3800? 
This is terrible news.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

They just need to push the date out further than expected, rather than jerking everyone around.

On that note... Just received my 1UP!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Unless I get an official word soon I'm out. Just looking for a bit of transparency.


----------



## belikin (Feb 23, 2018)

How funny would it be everyone on the waiting list jumped ship at the same causing the 1UP rack to be temporally out of stock?


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

belikin said:


> How funny would it be everyone on the waiting list jumped ship at the same causing the 1UP rack to be temporally out of stock?


I sent an inquiry to 1Up to see if they would be interested in offering a discount to MTBR forum members who are on the fence debating whether to wait on the Mach2 or purchase a 1Up bike rack. This would have allowed 1Up to capitalize on the continued delays on the QR Mach2 and acquire new customers at a small customer acquisition cost.

Much like General Motors during 2000-2007, 1Up has not improved their existing product and are content sitting on their hands while the original designer/engineer gears up with what looks to be a superior product (with it's several patents which can't be duplicated by 1Up).

If I were Cal I would make 5 phone calls and offer to license the racks to Thule, Yakima, Kuat, Rocky Mountain or Saris. These companies have manufacturing and distribution networks in place. Cal would likely get a 5-7% royalty payment on each unit and his work would be limited to cashing monthly checks for the rest of his life.

These major players are well aware of 1Up's market share and would line up for the QR Mach2 and it's 3000 potential customers list. This would also allow Cal to one up 1Up which appears to be a goal of his.

The response from 1Up regarding my request for a discount for forum members was:

_"Thanks for the inquire, and considering 1UP USA for your rack needs. We are aware of the Mach 2 and the advertised prices. However, it�s not available or even clear if it ever will be at this time. It was supposed to be available last Dec when it first created buzz in Sept. That forum now has posts indicating a July ship date. We're very confident in our current prices as aluminum is still on the rise and we continue to offer great customer service and quality products. In the past we have not price matched any of our competitors, and at this time will continue that practice. Also, the Mach 2 is still not available and doesn't even have a production unit pictured on the site. It's hard to consider them as a real competitor given the situation."_

I can understand 1Up's position. Why not continue to cash in during the high demand season. See what develops with the QR Mach 2 and then respond as needed. However, if a big player takes over the QR Mach 2 and is able to offer a lower price, 1Up will need to respond and/or reinvent itself if it wants to remain in the market.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

kopavi said:


> I sent an inquiry to 1Up to see if they would be interested in offering a discount to MTBR forum members who are on the fence debating whether to wait on the Mach2 or purchase a 1Up bike rack. This would have allowed 1Up to capitalize on the continued delays on the QR Mach2 and acquire new customers at a small customer acquisition cost.
> 
> Much like General Motors during 2000-2007, 1Up has not improved their existing product and are content sitting on their hands while the original designer/engineer gears up with what looks to be a superior product (with it's several patents which can't be duplicated by 1Up).
> 
> ...


This reminds me of Comcast vs. Verizon FiOS. Comcast would increase prices yearly refusing to modify their pricing until FiOS was available in each market as a competitor. Then, their prices dropped drastically.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Honestly from business perspective, 1Up has no reason to drop their prices if their product is still in demand. I hated paying their price. But I already put off a purchase for one year, then I saw the QR2, which I likely would have bought. 

Eventually the QR2 will come to market in some way shape or form.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

kopavi said:


> Much like General Motors during 2000-2007, 1Up has not improved their existing product and are content sitting on their hands while the original designer/engineer gears up with what looks to be a superior product (with it's several patents which can't be duplicated by 1Up).


Because it works really well and continues to sell well.

As a long time owner of two 1Up racks, a 1 1/4" single as well as a 2" multi, I'm still as pleased with both racks today as when I originally purchased. Both have aged well and continue to operate perfectly. I have also received great service from the current owner of 1Up as recently as December 2017.



kopavi said:


> If I were Cal I would make 5 phone calls and offer to license the racks to Thule, Yakima, Kuat, Rocky Mountain or Saris. These companies have manufacturing and distribution networks in place. Cal would likely get a 5-7% royalty payment on each unit and his work would be limited to cashing monthly checks for the rest of his life.


That would presume Cal is a businessman and based on all happenings being documented here, it seems as though Cal is a good designer while lacking basic business skills. I've worked directly with similar types so I get it...



kopavi said:


> _"Thanks for the inquire, and considering 1UP USA for your rack needs. We are aware of the Mach 2 and the advertised prices. However, it�s not available or even clear if it ever will be at this time. It was supposed to be available last Dec when it first created buzz in Sept. That forum now has posts indicating a July ship date. We're very confident in our current prices as aluminum is still on the rise and we continue to offer great customer service and quality products. In the past we have not price matched any of our competitors, and at this time will continue that practice. Also, the Mach 2 is still not available and doesn't even have a production unit pictured on the site. It's hard to consider them as a real competitor given the situation."_


Good for him.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I gave up and ordered a Rockymounts Monorail, dirt cheap and if I don't like it I can look at the QR2 down the road.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

bdundee said:


> I gave up and ordered a Rockymounts Monorail, dirt cheap and if I don't like it I can look at the QR2 down the road.


Let me know what you think of that. I was considering the monorail single once it's released.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

bdundee said:


> I gave up and ordered a Rockymounts Monorail, dirt cheap and if I don't like it I can look at the QR2 down the road.


Did you get the solo version? What do you think about it? Is it pretty stable? Does the arm come in contact with the front fork?


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

I emailed Cal yesterday, and he responded pretty quick. Said I was #2718 on the list and that they would get to my order in about July. He also apologized for the delay but the manufacturer keeps pushing back the date. 

Since I'm so far down the list and he says July, maybe it will be sooner than that for those higher up on the list?


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

bdundee said:


> I gave up and ordered a Rockymounts Monorail, dirt cheap and if I don't like it I can look at the QR2 down the road.


The Rockymounts Monorail Solo looks like a nice option. You can order it now on the Rockymounts website using the discount code RMSPRING (offer ends today 3/15) and get 20% off which reduces the total cost to $223.96 shipped. This is 20% less than the QR Mach2 and 28% less than the 1Up single. It weighs 25 lbs, has built in locks and can be expanded to carry two bikes with an addon.

I am jumping ship as well. Rockymounts also has free shipping and return shipping making this a riskless purchase. They have pushed the shipping date to May 15th. Looks like QR isn't the only one experiencing production delays.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I got the 2 bike version of the Monorail for $227 from Competitive Cyclist but it is out of stock for a few more weeks so sorry no review at this time.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

aphoeniceus said:


> I emailed Cal yesterday, and he responded pretty quick. Said I was #2718 on the list and that they would get to my order in about July. He also apologized for the delay but the manufacturer keeps pushing back the date.
> 
> Since I'm so far down the list and he says July, maybe it will be sooner than that for those higher up on the list?


About when did you get in the list?


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

codytaylor said:


> About when did you get in the list?


Not long ago, Feb 5.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, I supposedly got on Dec 18th. I have emailed him to see what number I am as well.


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

bdundee said:


> I got the 2 bike version of the Monorail for $227 from Competitive Cyclist but it is out of stock for a few more weeks so sorry no review at this time.


Just checked their site, and the 1.25" hitch version is on backorder, but the 2" version is in stock. But the price is $303.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

He said I'm #2165. Added 12/18/17.
July is a long time!


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

codytaylor said:


> He said I'm #2165. Added 12/18/17.
> July is a long time!


No guarantees it won't slip past July, either.


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

kopavi said:


> If I were Cal I would make 5 phone calls and offer to license the racks to Thule, Yakima, Kuat, Rocky Mountain or Saris. These companies have manufacturing and distribution networks in place. Cal would likely get a 5-7% royalty payment on each unit and his work would be limited to cashing monthly checks for the rest of his life.
> 
> These major players are well aware of 1Up's market share and would line up for the QR Mach2 and it's 3000 potential customers list. This would also allow Cal to one up 1Up which appears to be a goal of his.


I sent this portion of my prior post to Cal yesterday. Today he responded "Major players have already contacted me with offers. I am still talking to them at this time." He also indicated I could post this on the forum.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

kopavi said:


> I sent this portion of my prior post to Cal yesterday. Today he responded "Major players have already contacted me with offers. I am still talking to them at this time." He also indicated I could post this on the forum.


I bet if he sells out, the price will go up.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

aphoeniceus said:


> Just checked their site, and the 1.25" hitch version is on backorder, but the 2" version is in stock. But the price is $303.


Yesterday there was an extra $50 off of a minimum $250 spent and Honey found another %10 off with free 2 day shipping. Not sure if the $50 off is still on but it took it off automatically in the cart

Edit: Extra $50 off still works once the rack is added to the cart.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

LoL, it may not be a manufacturering delay but a negotiation delay.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

aphoeniceus said:


> I emailed Cal yesterday, and he responded pretty quick. Said I was #2718 on the list and that they would get to my order in about July. He also apologized for the delay but the manufacturer keeps pushing back the date.
> 
> Since I'm so far down the list and he says July, maybe it will be sooner than that for those higher up on the list?


i sure you are not 2719? I thought I was 2718? wait, i checked again and I am number 1 on the list for the year 2718.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Bunch of us received the update email about delays. I was the only one who didn't cancel. Others have spring break and summer trips planned, obviously SB starts soon, so it looks like tomorrow they'll be placing orders for other brands. I'll wait a bit longer.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

westin said:


> Bunch of us received the update email about delays. I was the only one who didn't cancel. Others have spring break and summer trips planned, obviously SB starts soon, so it looks like tomorrow they'll be placing orders for other brands. I'll wait a bit longer.


Cal is sending email updates?! I have not received a single one.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Rockadile said:


> Cal is sending email updates?! I have not
> received a single one.


Yes. We all received the update within past 20 minutes, and 4 coworker/riding buds immediately unsubscribed from Carl's mailing list. They'll be buying their respective favorite instock rack tomorrow to test during this weekend since Spring Break is the following. Such is life.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

westin said:


> Yes. We all received the update within past 20 minutes, and 4 coworker/riding buds immediately unsubscribed from Carl's mailing list. They'll be buying their respective favorite instock rack tomorrow to test during this weekend since Spring Break is the following. Such is life.


Interesting. Do you know where you were on the list?


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

...


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, I received that email too. That was after I emailed Cal this morning for another update. As I mentioned earlier, I'm #47 on the list, I signed up last fall. Here is his response to my email this morning:



> We are currently in the manufacturing and testing phase. We don't want to ship until it is completely tested . We shipped the old rack before testing was complete and had some failures later. You are one of the first on the list so you will be in the first production run. We are hoping for June. Sorry for the delay.


Sooooooooo, not really sure what to do right now. I went ahead & ordered the Monorail Solo today with the 20% discount direct from Rocky Mounts, but it doesn't ship until May 15. I guess I could just order the original 1UP & cancel the RM order, but that's tough to swallow given that my order with RM was $360 (I ordered the 2nd bike addon) & the 1UP would cost me $600 for black with the addon. Argh.

First world problems.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

hawkychick said:


> Yes, I received that email too. That was after I emailed Cal this morning for another update. As I mentioned earlier, I'm #47 on the list, I signed up last fall. Here is his response to my email this morning:
> 
> Sooooooooo, not really sure what to do right now. I went ahead & ordered the Monorail Solo today with the 20% discount direct from Rocky Mounts, but it doesn't ship until May 15. I guess I could just order the original 1UP & cancel the RM order, but that's tough to swallow given that my order with RM was $360 (I ordered the 2nd bike addon) & the 1UP would cost me $600 for black with the addon. Argh.
> 
> First world problems.


Damn, I'll take your spot!


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

I may still use it depending on how things go. It's really the rack that I want. But if not, I'll ask Cal if I can give it to someone else.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I am in the #1300s...no email yet.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

I also ordered the Rockymounts monorail solo with the 20% off and free shipping and no tax. Figured I would rock this until his rack is available to ship and then sell my Rockymounts rack for what I paid for it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

Got irritated in February that the metal buckles on my Saris strap on rack were scratching the paint on my car and put myself on Cal's list. Fast forward a few weeks, daylight savings comes along, and I can ride after work, it warms up a bit and it looks like July at the earliest for the quick rack. Ordered a 1Up on Sunday, and it arrived today.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Add Skipper, Gilligan, Ginger, Mary Anne and the Professor to the list, too. They said all they got is time on that island. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

kopavi said:


> I sent this portion of my prior post to Cal yesterday. Today he responded "Major players have already contacted me with offers. I am still talking to them at this time." He also indicated I could post this on the forum.


Cal just proved he knows zero about business. What a joke of a situation.

So now the question becomes if the Quick Rack is even in production (ie. production delays) or is everything delayed while Cal tries to negotiate a better deal for himself with a "major player"?

Having negotiated similar deals in the past, if Cal is in any serious negotiations with a "serious player", I would presume they don't want him releasing "his" version before "their" version if a potential deal is imminent. It would only cause the same kind of market confusion that has already been done with the Quick Rack (promotional product) and the original 1Up (actual product).

And those RockyMount Monorails are NICE! If I was in the market for a single rail, that would be on the list. Look forward to more reviews of those.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Agreed. I might have to check out the Monorail...looks like a double can be had for a little over $200 with the $50 off and Active Junky 6% cashback.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

It's also important to note that having an active waitlist is in Cal's interest if he is indeed negotiating a deal. It allows him to attach a value to a product that hasn't been market tested beyond a video and forum hype.

Regular updates keeps the hype alive while Cal does his thing. Hopefully he has someone helping with the negotiations...


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

SCTerp said:


> It's also important to note that having an active waitlist is in Cal's interest if he is indeed negotiating a deal. It allows him to attach a value to a product that hasn't been market tested beyond a video and forum hype.
> 
> Regular updates keeps the hype alive while Cal does his thing. Hopefully he has someone helping with the negotiations...


But there hasn't been any regular updates. I've not received a single message from him with the exception of one...a reply to my original request. Without others posting their back-and-forths with Cal I wouldn't have much of a clue where things stood. Last contact I had with Cal, he stated March.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

Rockadile said:


> But there hasn't been any regular updates. I've not received a single message from him with the exception of one...a reply to my original request. Without others posting their back-and-forths with Cal I wouldn't have much of a clue where things stood. Last contact I had with Cal, he stated March.


Maybe "regular updates" was being too nice.  Nonetheless, the trickle of information, directly or indirectly, helps with maintaining hype. This thread is exactly that.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Rockadile said:


> Interesting. Do you know where you were on the list?


Way down.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I won't be surprised if it gets pushed past July, maybe even into 2019...


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

manpurse said:


> I won't be surprised if it gets pushed past July, maybe even into 2019...


Fack, I may just order 1up. I need a 3 biker now. 
I have a Raxter, but I'm tired of velcro'n and unvelcro'n over and over and it's only a 2 biker


----------



## chansen (May 1, 2007)

I have a cheap rack that works. Ish. I'll hold out for now.

But I've never received a number that I can see. I'm on the email list. How do I find my place in line?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

SCTerp said:


> Maybe "regular updates" was being too nice.  Nonetheless, the trickle of information, directly or indirectly, helps with maintaining hype. This thread is exactly that.


yes, the hype-that is it exactly! Rumor has it that the Hype 2 Rack will blue tooth connect to iphone or watch and users will be able remotely tilt the rack with their device. there will also be an all glass-see through version.

so worth being a stranded castaway on the hype list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

chansen said:


> I have a cheap rack that works. Ish. I'll hold out for now.
> 
> But I've never received a number that I can see. I'm on the email list. How do I find my place in line?


I emailed Cal and asked.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Rockadile said:


> I emailed Cal and asked.


+1

Sent from my iPhone, typos and all.


----------



## belikin (Feb 23, 2018)

chansen said:


> I have a cheap rack that works. Ish. I'll hold out for now.
> 
> But I've never received a number that I can see. I'm on the email list. How do I find my place in line?


If you ordered after December consider yourself one spot closer to the front of the line. I ordered the 1UP on thursday night and its being delivered on saturday, which is tomorrow.

The talk of Cal's new rack and this forum have helped me keep my mind off the cold and wet weather we have had in MI but the weather is changing and i need a rack.

It would have been nice to save a bit of money, but in the scheme of things its not that big of a deal. If you have a bike worth 3-6k just nod your head, i thought so. If this new rack is produced and the members here like it then i can always sell the 1UP and buy the Mach2.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

belikin said:


> If you ordered after December consider yourself one spot closer to the front of the line. I ordered the 1UP on thursday night and its being delivered on saturday, which is tomorrow.
> 
> The talk of Cal's new rack and this forum have helped me keep my mind off the cold and wet weather we have had in MI but the weather is changing and i need a rack.
> 
> It would have been nice to save a bit of money, but in the scheme of things its not that big of a deal. If you have a bike worth 3-6k just nod your head, i thought so. If this new rack is produced and the members here like it then i can always sell the 1UP and buy the Mach2.


 Smart man. Listen to him.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Holy smokes! I think Cal just sent out a mass email. Too bad I already bought a rack. At least he's showing willingness to communicate by the email list.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

NightOWL said:


> Holy smokes! I think Cal just sent out a mass email. Too bad I already bought a rack. At least he's showing willingness to communicate by the email list.


What was the mass email? Can you post a copy?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

matrix311 said:


> What was the mass email? Can you post a copy?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


here it is



> Hello Quik Rack Customer:
> 
> Thanks for your interest in the Quik-Rack Mach 2 bicycle rack. We have had a very strong response to this improved product with its many new features. Unfortunately, our manufacturers were not accurate in their communication regarding their production rate and time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I am getting concerned that I am not getting any of these email updates despite Cal confirming I was on the list.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

I received that email on the 15th.


Sent from my iPhone, typos and all.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

I bet somehow he has multiple lists on the backend.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rockadile said:


> I am getting concerned that I am not getting any of these email updates despite Cal confirming I was on the list.


did you check your spam traps?


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> did you check your spam traps?


Of course.


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

After reading all this I gave up. Ordered a Thule XT PRO 2 today. Should have it late this week. Disappointed I couldn't get the Quik-Rack but need one for this summer.


----------



## He1enKe1ler (Apr 2, 2015)

Curious as to why if you were set on the Quik Rack you would have gone with the Thule instead of the 1up?


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

He1enKe1ler said:


> Curious as to why if you were set on the Quik Rack you would have gone with the Thule instead of the 1up?


Not sure if this is rentalrider's case, but for me I went with another rack back in November or December as I needed a solution right away. Got a really good discount on the rack I bought which is something I wouldn't of gotten with the 1UP. My intentions are to sell the rack I have now after receiving the newer Quik Rack.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Oktavius said:


> Not sure if this is rentalrider's case, but for me I went with another rack back in November or December as I needed a solution right away. Got a really good discount on the rack I bought which is something I wouldn't of gotten with the 1UP. My intentions are to sell the rack I have now after receiving the newer Quik Rack.


I am with Oktavius. I recently bought a Rocky Mounts Monorail due to the good discount offered by Competitive Cyclist. This is my first platform style bike rack and I have to say that it is magical. It is so much easier to load/unload. My plan is to sell the rack once the Quik Rack is available.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Probably somewhere in this thread or the sister thread, but an MTBR user did a detailed comparison of draft/prototype Quick 2 v. the current rendition that is and has been sold to the general public for some time now. 

If I recall correctly, the draft/prototype included a security feature that was a pin for the hitch? If that still stands then it is a total dealbreaker and downgrade to me. It eliminates the adjustability of the rack from the car. I have a hidden hitch and I don’t need to install that so close to my bumper cover because outside the 2” minimum insert I have a large range to play with. That feature alone would send me to racks like Thule, Yakima, etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

cjsb said:


> Probably somewhere in this thread or the sister thread, but an MTBR user did a detailed comparison of draft/prototype Quick 2 v. the current rendition that is and has been sold to the general public for some time now.
> 
> If I recall correctly, the draft/prototype included a security feature that was a pin for the hitch? If that still stands then it is a total dealbreaker and downgrade to me. It eliminates the adjustability of the rack from the car. I have a hidden hitch and I don't need to install that so close to my bumper cover because outside the 2" minimum insert I have a large range to play with. That feature alone would send me to racks like Thule, Yakima, etc...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only comparison I have seen was the one that Cal of Quik Rack did and had posted on Youtube. Others have expressed concern. Not only does it fix the racks position, but it appeared the pin could only be mounted on one side of the rack which may cause clearance issues of the pin itself with some hitches and/or bumpers. Based on the prototype, it looks like that secondary hitch pin can be removed which means the rack could be secured to the vehicle in the same fashion as the current 1UP, using a velcro strap, D lock, chain, etc.

That being said, my current rack, Yakima Dr Tray, mounts in the same fashion with a secondary pin.


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

I found my way to this thread with such excitement, a cheaper and better 1up rack ... but after reading through, it just sounds like a tease if you want to ride this summer.

I was thinking I'd wait for Cal to be ready to ship, but if the first racks are June and some on the list 2000 people ahead of me are July ... and those dates are not firm, I think I'm 2019 at the earliest. I cannot wait that long, as I have at least two trips this summer with 18 hours of driving each. I don't want the fuel economy hit of 36 hours with bikes on the roof.

It's either Thule T2 Pro through a shop that gives me amazing discount (it'll be $400 all up), or the 1Up for $580 I think for what I want. Really disappointing, as Cal's improvements make sense to me.

Does anyone else see the irony in that he went to a USA manufacturer, and is getting jerked around, and if he'd gone direct to China or Taiwan, then we'd all have new racks now? (and by now there'd also be clones on Alibaba for less ...)


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

Below comment is the email that I received a week ago with an update from the new company, I'm wondering if they are ever going to make it to market.

I had originally purchased the RockyMount Splitrail but they had a recall on some of their hitch mounts and it kept getting delayed so I canceled that order, I still think it's a solid rack for the $350 on sale. I then purchased the Kuat Sherpa 2.0, $418, but canceled that order due to the fact you had to use the wheel straps on tires larger than 2.3 inches, wheel straps can be a pain. I ended up purchasing the 1UP with an add-on and received it yesterday, a very well made piece of equipment. My major concerns for the 1up were no hitch pin and it's potential as a theft magnet. I purchased their hitch lock and add-on bolt lock to ease my mind. Also with no hitch pin, I added a beefier velcro strap with a climbing grade carabiner I had laying instead of the velcro strap they provide. The beauty of the 1UP is the ability to stow it in your trunk in the single configuration, which for 95% of my use will work out perfectly. I can get this rack on from the trunk and bike mounted in less time than it took me to get my SportsRack Crest carrier installed into the hitch. 

The cost of the 1UP was also a major consideration but I figured it will hold its value in the event I ever have to sell it, I rarely see these racks on the used market and if they appear they are sold instantly. 
Replacement parts that can be installed by the end user is another plus. 

I would say there are limited racks that fit the bill as a perfect solution but the premier companies sell some great racks and it really comes down to how much money you are willing to spend to protect these insanely expensive MTB's. My arc of bike racks went from a trunk mount (bike nearly fell off), SportsRack (budget rack at best, to the 1up USA. If I purchased the 1UP from the start those two racks are half the cost. 

Hello Quik Rack Customer:

Thanks for your interest in the Quik-Rack Mach 2 bicycle rack. We have had a very strong response to this improved product with its many new features. Unfortunately, our manufacturers were not accurate in their communication regarding their production rate and time.

Currently, we are in the production and the testing phase of the rack. We apologize for this unexpected delay, and we are working hard to get the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 to you as soon as possible.

Your support for our Quik-Rack Mach 2 that is produced in the U.S.A. is very much appreciated. We will notify you when the first racks are ready to ship.
We will continue to send updates to help keep you informed.

Thanks again,
Cal Phillips
President
Quik Rack USA


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

gleetrevino said:


> Below comment is the email that I received a week ago with an update from the new company, I'm wondering if they are ever going to make it to market.
> 
> I had originally purchased the RockyMount Splitrail but they had a recall on some of their hitch mounts and it kept getting delayed so I canceled that order, I still think it's a solid rack for the $350 on sale. I then purchased the Kuat Sherpa 2.0, $418, but canceled that order due to the fact you had to use the wheel straps on tires larger than 2.3 inches, wheel straps can be a pain. I ended up purchasing the 1UP with an add-on and received it yesterday, a very well made piece of equipment. My major concerns for the 1up were no hitch pin and it's potential as a theft magnet. I purchased their hitch lock and add-on bolt lock to ease my mind. Also with no hitch pin, I added a beefier velcro strap with a climbing grade carabiner I had laying instead of the velcro strap they provide. The beauty of the 1UP is the ability to stow it in your trunk in the single configuration, which for 95% of my use will work out perfectly. I can get this rack on from the trunk and bike mounted in less time than it took me to get my SportsRack Crest carrier installed into the hitch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm calling 1UP today


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

I was waffling back and forth for a few days and I can say after receiving the 1UP I had no buyer remorse. Plus it shipped the day I purchased it!


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

gleetrevino said:


> The cost of the 1UP was also a major consideration but I figured it will hold its value in the event I ever have to sell it, I rarely see these racks on the used market and if they appear they are sold instantly.


People keep saying this but that is not the case in my experience. I bought the 1up single rack + 1 bike add on in black for $600. After using it one season, I decided I didn't like it that much and wanted to try something else. So 1 year after buying I listed it for sale both on my local FB groups and on the classifieds here. It took almost 3 months to sell and I was able to get $400 for it, which is probably fair but not what I think most people are expecting.



gleetrevino said:


> I was waffling back and forth for a few days and I can say after receiving the 1UP I had no buyer remorse.


It's certainly a well made rack, but the many little issues the Quick Rack Mach 2 solves are only apparent after using the 1up a few times.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

I just ordered a 1up 2-bike with the add on in black for 3 bikes.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

JustMtnB44 said:


> People keep saying this but that is not the case in my experience. I bought the 1up single rack + 1 bike add on in black for $600. After using it one season, I decided I didn't like it that much and wanted to try something else. So 1 year after buying I listed it for sale both on my local FB groups and on the classifieds here. It took almost 3 months to sell and I was able to get $400 for it, which is probably fair but not what I think most people are expecting.


And if the Quik-Rack does see the light of day, I would expect this to impact resale prices on the 1Up racks as well.


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

What were the issues that made you sell it? Getting back nearly 70% of the purchase price is exceptional even after a year, I think the additional $100 for the black is not worth it. One way to look at is you rented it for $17 a month.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree 70% is a great resale price. Any more and a buyer would buy new.
I wonder if the Cal mailing list has generated sales for 1up, it has turned into advertising for them hasn't it?


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

rlee said:


> I wonder if the Cal mailing list has generated sales for 1up, it has turned into advertising for them hasn't it?


I don't see how. I would guess most people on the list were prospective 1Up buyers before they heard about the Quik-Rack.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

rlee said:


> I agree 70% is a great resale price. Any more and a buyer would buy new.
> I wonder if the Cal mailing list has generated sales for 1up, it has turned into advertising for them hasn't it?


Or maybe it's all owned by 1up and just a ploy to buy the one up rack because they can't get the other options.

Has anyone actually got any product from the site?

Personally I don't see how he could sell them. Any decent patent lawyer would have a field day with him.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

What if QR is trying to use the same manufacture as 1UP? D'oh! There's your hold up. Ha!


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone know how much of the manufacturing process is done in-house at 1UP, I was under the assumption they did the bulk of it. If you read the email from Cal he states "we are in the production and the testing phase of the rack." Why would you be in production if you still need to have a testing phase?


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

gleetrevino said:


> Anyone know how much of the manufacturing process is done in-house at 1UP, I was under the assumption they did the bulk of it. If you read the email from Cal he states "we are in the production and the testing phase of the rack." Why would you be in production if you still need to have a testing phase?


Lingo. Tomato Tomateo. Just not in mass production because 1up has to clear out all the old stock first. LoL


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

gleetrevino said:


> Anyone know how much of the manufacturing process is done in-house at 1UP, I was under the assumption they did the bulk of it. If you read the email from Cal he states "we are in the production and the testing phase of the rack." Why would you be in production if you still need to have a testing phase?


That phrase right there in his email is exactly why I jumped ship.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

gleetrevino said:


> Anyone know how much of the manufacturing process is done in-house at 1UP, I was under the assumption they did the bulk of it. If you read the email from Cal he states "we are in the production and the testing phase of the rack." Why would you be in production if you still need to have a testing phase?


Highly doubt that Quik Rack is manufacturing anything. Just assembling. The custom extrusions and CNC'd aluminum parts are probably sourced out to a shop which does the manufacturing. The production and test phase is where Quik Rack sends the manufacturer the design specs for the parts, the manufacturer produces a small batch, and then Quik Rack verifies they meet spec. This often takes several iterations to get right. Once Quik Rack verifies the parts meet spec, then the manufacturer goes into full production.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Oktavius said:


> Highly doubt that Quik Rack is manufacturing anything. Just assembling. The custom extrusions and CNC'd aluminum parts are probably sourced out to a shop which does the manufacturing. The production and test phase is where Quik Rack sends the manufacturer the design specs for the parts, the manufacturer produces a small batch, and then Quik Rack verifies they meet spec. This often takes several iterations to get right. Once Quik Rack verifies the parts meet spec, then the manufacturer goes into full production.


I doubt Cal is even doing any assembly. Many of those metal fabricators will do that too. Probably handle the fulfillment for him as well.

When he gets this ironed it, it will work great. He's been through this before when he started 1UpUSA.

J.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

this is my setup - 3+ seasons and altho the little QR2 features are intriguing - i still have no issues w the original. will serve you well and for a loooong time!


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was one of the early 1UpUSA rack owners when Cal was still with the original company. I still have that rack (actually, my daughter does). I then bought the latest 1UpUSA rack which I currently have. It's much heavier than the original. 

We have changed how we use our rack now. We used to take long road trips, but now it's day or overnight trips. That means the rack comes on and off the car more often. So I'm very interested in the "quickness" of the quik rack. Very much looking forward to hearing user reports shortly.

J.


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm on the list, I lost patience and confidence so jumped ship and bought a 1Up about a month ago. 

A couple things about the 'upgrades' on the Mach 2: 

1) The single, most important and unequivocally detrimental upgrade is the ability to tilt the rack without having to reach way under to that black bar. Period, end of story!I have a double with two add-ons. The double is on my vehicle without the ad-ons 99% of the time. It's a giant PITA to tilt it up or down having to reach and fiddle with that black bar....and it's not that far of a reach even. It's just not that easy to do. I'm a mechanical engineer....that is a poor design. It might be fine from a numbers (stresses, strength, etc.) standpoint, but it's a nightmare in the 'ease of use' department. It's even fine on a single I imagine, but as soon as you add trays it becomes a problem. I can deal with it being a pain when I have 4 trays going, but that's not that often....probably once every other week. I can't deal with those issues on a daily basis!

2) The red levers need a stop so you can't over rotate them and lock them 'the other way'. It's super easy to do and should have been fixed a long time ago. I'll be modifying mine once I settle on exactly how I'm going to do it. 

The rest of the upgrades are gravy, but I don't see them as absolute necessities. The sliding wheel locks are nice. The quick-attach add-ons are nice, but two bolts isn't exactly a huge time commitment or difficult to do. The tool-less mechanisms are nice, but, again, not a huge factor. The pad locks are not an upgrade....they look less-than-classy, but at least they're functional and I'm sure stronger than the 1Up lock options. 1Up should offer the racks and add-ons in a fat bike version instead of having to buy adapters at an additional cost as well. 

All in all, I'm generally satisfied with the 1Up. There is room for improvement though and as a company they should address that. I ended up ordering a fat bike kit and a pull handle kit....which is another $100 on top of a $900+ investment. I'm not thrilled about that. The Mach 2 addresses all of those issues and then some for a fair bit less money....but it's in a holding pattern without any real world experience.


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

Rock Garden said:


> I'm on the list, I lost patience and confidence so jumped ship and bought a 1Up about a month ago.
> 
> A couple things about the 'upgrades' on the Mach 2:
> 
> ...


I can see when that is fully loaded with 4 bikes it would be a challenge to get in there to tilt it. Fortunately I'm using it with a Camry and don't need that function with my current setup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Not to sound like a Debbie Downer, but the Mach2 may be less money, and may address all the downsides with the quality we want, but seriously we need to have someone actually buy one first. It easy to make claims before you start selling one.


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

rlee said:


> Not to sound like a Debbie Downer, but the Mach2 may be less money, and may address all the downsides with the quality we want, but seriously we need to have someone actually buy one first. It easy to make claims before you start selling one.


Agreed the product doesn't even exist.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

As I have said in preview posts, I am #47 on the list. There are a lot of things about the QR that I really like & for that reason have tried to stay onboard for. But I’m not excited about being a customer of version 1 of a brand new product from a brand new company, regardless of his prior experience. I wasn’t excited about that from the start, then came the delays - Jan, then March, now June.

As I also mentioned in a previous post, I ordered a RockyMounts Solo Monorail last week, but it may not ship until May. Originally I had planned on using it for a few months until Cal can start shipping then sell the RM, but if it’s really going to be May, then I may just suck it up & buy the 1up. I have a new car & need a rack, & the weather is turning. The trails call us home.  


Sent from my iPhone, typos and all.


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

RockyMounts had a recall on certain hitch bases, I was waiting for a Splitrail that I purchased on sale from Etrailer for $350 in early December and they are still not available so I had to move on.


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

gleetrevino said:


> RockyMounts had a recall on certain hitch bases, I was waiting for a Splitrail that I purchased on sale from Etrailer for $350 in early December and they are still not available so I had to move on.


The Rockymounts recall coupled with the May estimated shipping date led me to cancel my Rockymounts order.

I'll wait it out and hope that some positive reviews start flowing in once the Mach 2 lands in customers' hands. If not, there is always the 1Up.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Been lurking here for a while, wanted to order the Quik Rack v2 but wanted to see comments from those of you that actually received them first. BUT no one has yet lol, and with summer quickly approaching, i was getting tired of fitting my bike in the back of my 4runner, so i just went ahead and ordered a 1up quik rack, it arrived yesterday. So far it seems great, installed effortlessly, really easy to set up, very impressed. Hopefully Cal gets his stuff together, he's a genuine guy, sucks that he's having so many delays with manufacturing.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

kopavi said:


> The Rockymounts recall coupled with the May estimated shipping date led me to cancel my Rockymounts order.
> 
> I'll wait it out and hope that some positive reviews start flowing in once the Mach 2 lands in customers' hands. If not, there is always the 1Up.


I ordered a RockyMounts Monorail last week and I had it in 2 days. Maybe it is only certain models or resellers?


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Rockadile said:


> I ordered a RockyMounts Monorail last week and I had it in 2 days. Maybe it is only certain models or resellers?


I can't speak for others but I ordered the RM Monorail Solo specifically because I wanted a rack that could hold one & only one bike to cut down on weight. It's a brand new model that is just coming into production, hence the wait on mine. The regular Monorail models they have in stock.

Sent from my iPhone, typos and all.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

hawkychick said:


> I can't speak for others but I ordered the RM Monorail Solo specifically because I wanted a rack that could hold one & only one bike to cut down on weight. It's a brand new model that is just coming into production, hence the wait on mine. The regular Monorail models they have in stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone, typos and all.


I ordered my Rockymounts monorail solo during the 20% off sale earlier this month and mine showed up yesterday. I ordered March 12. I will post a pic when I get home today. Nice solo rack for only $220 shipped.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

matrix311 said:


> I ordered my Rockymounts monorail solo during the 20% off sale earlier this month and mine showed up yesterday. I ordered March 12. I will post a pic when I get home today. Nice solo rack for only $220 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I ordered on that same sale, 3 days later. I called them a few days ago & they're saying the soonest it will be shipped will be after the 8th of April.

Sent from my iPhone, typos and all.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here are pics of my monorail solo rack. Can't beat it for the price. If and when the quickrack comes out I may sell this and buy that. But this will get the job done for now since this is a rack I will only use with my jeep. My daily driver is an f250 with a pretty sweet over the bed Thule setup on top my tonneau cover.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice Jeep matrix!


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

codytaylor said:


> Nice Jeep matrix!


Yours is pretty awesome as well. This is my tj and we just sold my wife's jkur last month. We ordered a new jlur which I'm hoping will be here within the next week or two. Tj is pretty dialed in. Here is my tj and my wife's silver jkur we just sold.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Great pics @matrix311, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone, typos and all.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

matrix311 said:


> Yours is pretty awesome as well. This is my tj and we just sold my wife's jkur last month. We ordered a new jlur which I'm hoping will be here within the next week or two. Tj is pretty dialed in. Here is my tj and my wife's silver jkur we just sold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a pretty good setup! I'm liking the new JL's too but think if I happened to get one, I'd wait on the Ecodiesel!


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

Damn, I really wanted the monorail solo but the only reason I didn’t get it was because it said May 15. Wish I had caught that one earlier. I’m happy with my monorail 2 though.


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't want left out of the Jeep thing....


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

Rock Garden said:


> I didn't want left out of the Jeep thing....


Gotta have picture from the back showing the bike rack tho! Lol


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

Received by 1up 2 bike with add-on yesterday. Would have been here last week but the holiday messed that up.
Wow, I am really impressed with it! Such a quality part.
I bought 2 of the "wheel savers" accessories to use with road bikes as well that clip onto the rack.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

codytaylor said:


> Received by 1up 2 bike with add-on yesterday. Would have been here last week but the holiday messed that up.
> Wow, I am really impressed with it! Such a quality part.
> I bought 2 of the "wheel savers" accessories to use with road bikes as well that clip onto the rack.


So you actually bought, received, installed, and used a 1Up? And you did that despite the option to join a waiting list for going long or all-in on potential? Hmmmm?

"Potential": French/Texan for, "you ain't done ****, boy."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

cjsb said:


> So you actually bought, received, installed, and used a 1Up? And you did that despite the option to join a waiting list for going long or all-in on potential? Hmmmm?
> 
> "Potential": French/Texan for, "you ain't done ****, boy."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your deal with slamming the V2 every chance you have?

In all honesty it looks kind of silly all the doubt you like to throw out considering he invented the rack and the current 1up hasn't really done **** since taking over. Just sitting back and cashing in on his work.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> What's your deal with slamming the V2 every chance you have?
> 
> In all honesty it looks kind of silly all the doubt you like to throw out considering he invented the rack and the current 1up hasn't really don't **** since taking over. Just sitting back and cashing in on his work.


It is directly related to how Cal got on here in the first place, that's all. But you are right it is silly and I apologize.

I don't have any stake in his success or failure, but I have been a bit of a bully on the hype. I'll refrain from this and other "son of 1Up" threads, as I have clearly exhausted my point into the ground.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

codytaylor said:


> Gotta have picture from the back showing the bike rack tho! Lol


I don't have one! The rack came about a week after I took the last pic of the Jeep which is this one....at least there's a bike in it!


----------



## John Buwalda (Jan 14, 2014)

*I talked to Cal about a week ago...*

I talked directly with Cal last week regarding the status of Quik Racks as there is a lot of talk on the forums, but not a lot of facts. Here is what I learned:
-1up USA, LLC and 1up usa.com was founded by Cal and Julie Phillips in the year 2000. Cal is the inventor, and patent holder #5833074 for the original Quik-Rack and the new Quik-Rack Mach 2. Cal has 21 patents and 8 patents pending that cover the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 design. The other person (a former employee) is his competitor and is selling Cal's original old Quik-Rack because Cal's patent expired. He tried to force Cal into signing 1up USA, LLC over to him and withheld payments unless he sighed. He claimed he bought the company from Cal but when he was sued by Cal, he found out that Cal and Julie we co-owners he changed his story to an asset purchase. The assets are also owned by Cal and Julie Phillips. 
-This guy was expected to run the 1UP business and to continue to re-invest in the business to ensure that product improvements were made to keep the racks at the forefront of the industry. His partner did little to nothing in this respect.
-Cal's company is 1up USA, LLC and the other company is 1up USA.com, LLC.
-Cal is currently in a legal battle with this guy (rightfully so in my opinion).

-At the end of the day, Cal decided that he would go ahead and redesign his original invention to compete with the 1UP racks. In doing so, he has attracted the attention of several major manufacturers who see value in the quality and design of the Mach 2. He is currently in talks and expects that the production and sales of his newly designed product will be done under license of one of these manufacturers.

-The Mach 2 is currently in testing and production. There have been some delays due to manufacturers (aluminum extrusions are long lead-time and some component manufacturers were overly optimistic in their ability to handle the volume of work that Cal requires to support production.) He is frustrated by this too and has been working hard to get things moving. At the end of the day, he wants to make sure he is shipping a great product and that customer demand is satisfied. He is close to getting things up and running and once he does, the product that will be delivered is a big improvement over the 1UP rack.

-My question is: What kind of a lowlife person would do this after Cal gave him this great partnership opportunity? At age 66 Cal has to start over again selling his new Quik-Rack Mach 2. Cal has 3 kids in college and was counting on this income from 1up USA for their future and never agreed to sell 1up USA, LLC. My take away is that Cal is a stand up guy who is getting screwed by his former partner at 1UP. I like that he is an engineer, an entrepreneur and an inventor. I like that he is someone who believes in "made in the USA", and ultimately he is someone who believes in standing behind his product.

I'm reading these forum comments about people giving up and just going ahead with an order to 1UP. Based on the behavior of Cal's former partner, 1UP is off my list. I'm waiting for the Quik Rack Mach 2 to become available. Honestly, I don't think I could stand to look at a 1UP rack on the back of my car knowing the story of how he screwed Cal over.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

John Buwalda said:


> ...At the end of the day, Cal decided that he would go ahead and redesign his original invention to compete with the 1UP racks. In doing so, he has attracted the attention of several major manufacturers who see value in the quality and design of the Mach 2. He is currently in talks and expects that the production and sales of his newly designed product will be done under license of one of these manufacturers.


Given this new tidbit, I am curious if the price currently quoted on the site will be honored when this starts getting sold by a 3rd party manufacturer.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

John Buwalda said:


> I talked directly with Cal last week regarding the status of Quik Racks as there is a lot of talk on the forums, but not a lot of facts. Here is what I learned:
> -1up USA, LLC and 1up usa.com was founded by Cal and Julie Phillips in the year 2000. Cal is the inventor, and patent holder #5833074 for the original Quik-Rack and the new Quik-Rack Mach 2. Cal has 21 patents and 8 patents pending that cover the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 design. The other person (a former employee) is his competitor and is selling Cal's original old Quik-Rack because Cal's patent expired. He tried to force Cal into signing 1up USA, LLC over to him and withheld payments unless he sighed. He claimed he bought the company from Cal but when he was sued by Cal, he found out that Cal and Julie we co-owners he changed his story to an asset purchase. The assets are also owned by Cal and Julie Phillips.
> -This guy was expected to run the 1UP business and to continue to re-invest in the business to ensure that product improvements were made to keep the racks at the forefront of the industry. His partner did little to nothing in this respect.
> -Cal's company is 1up USA, LLC and the other company is 1up USA.com, LLC.
> ...


You sound like a shill.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Buwalda (Jan 14, 2014)

mbmb65 said:


> You sound like a shill.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Frankly, the reason I called Cal was because I was interested in buying his company. After speaking with him, I realized I was late to the game. I walked away, understanding his story and wishing him the best. I shared my notes because I feel strongly about voting with my wallet. I like it when the good guys win.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

John Buwalda said:


> I talked directly with Cal last week regarding the status of Quik Racks as there is a lot of talk on the forums, but not a lot of facts. Here is what I learned:
> -1up USA, LLC and 1up usa.com was founded by Cal and Julie Phillips in the year 2000. Cal is the inventor, and patent holder #5833074 for the original Quik-Rack and the new Quik-Rack Mach 2. Cal has 21 patents and 8 patents pending that cover the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 design. The other person (a former employee) is his competitor and is selling Cal's original old Quik-Rack because Cal's patent expired. He tried to force Cal into signing 1up USA, LLC over to him and withheld payments unless he sighed. He claimed he bought the company from Cal but when he was sued by Cal, he found out that Cal and Julie we co-owners he changed his story to an asset purchase. The assets are also owned by Cal and Julie Phillips.
> -This guy was expected to run the 1UP business and to continue to re-invest in the business to ensure that product improvements were made to keep the racks at the forefront of the industry. His partner did little to nothing in this respect.
> -Cal's company is 1up USA, LLC and the other company is 1up USA.com, LLC.
> ...


Good story. You (and Cal) have told one side. Meanwhile "lowlife" is selling racks and providing great service (I just dealt with him).

And if the conversation that is documented above is indeed true, then you confirmed what I already predicted which is Cal has no intention to release this rack on his own and is creating a buzz to do a licensing or buyout deal.


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

*Looks like lawsuit is over*

A search of Wisconsin Court records results in this case summary:
https://wcca.wicourts.gov/caseDetail.html?caseNo=2016CV000464&countyNo=22&index=0

While details of the case are not available, the case was originally filed on 12/12/16 and settled/dismissed on *4/3/18*. There was a stipulation for a permanent injunction on 3/30/18 but it doesn't show what the stipulation is or who it is against. *Looks like there is one more conference scheduled: Status conference on April 13, 2018 at 08:30 am. So we may have to wait another week or two. *

To remain transparent, Cal should update this forum or his website's waiting list to reflect the results of this court case and discuss what it means to us going forward.

Since it appears the legal battle has concluded we should all know soon what our options are. In all lawsuits there are two sides to the story. The other 1Up has not gone public with its position. I did send an email to the other 1up for comment and have not heard back yet.


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

I sent this question to 1Up who was the defendant in the lawsuit with Cal:

_Looks like the lawsuit with Cal was settled or dismissed on 4/3/18. What were the results of this case and how does it affect possible buyers going forward?_

The response I received from 1Up was:
_Correct, the lawsuit has been dismissed without prejudice. 1UP USA will continue with business as usual. _

The term "without prejudice" means permanently. (Not correct should have been: A case dismissed without prejudice means the opposite. It's not dismissed forever.)

I also sent Cal a request for his comment.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

kopavi said:


> I sent this question to 1Up who was the defendant in the lawsuit with Cal:
> 
> _Looks like the lawsuit with Cal was settled or dismissed on 4/3/18. What were the results of this case and how does it affect possible buyers going forward?_
> 
> ...


By permanent do you mean that neither can use this suit or what was said as a basis to support another suit? But I thought it does not forbid a new lawsuit to address same issues?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

cjsb said:


> By permanent do you mean that neither can use this suit or what was said as a basis to support another suit? But I thought it does not forbid a new lawsuit to address same issues?
> 
> You are correct and thank you for pointing out my mistake. I typed the wrong wording in the previous post. The following is correct:
> 
> ...


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

kopavi said:


> I sent this question to 1Up who was the defendant in the lawsuit with Cal:
> 
> _Looks like the lawsuit with Cal was settled or dismissed on 4/3/18. What were the results of this case and how does it affect possible buyers going forward?_
> 
> ...


I received this correction from 1Up just now:
_Correction. On 4/3/18 the Court Entered the Order dismissing the lawsuit *with* prejudice._

So it looks like the battle is officially over.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

...or maybe the original intent was to sell by himself, but has since decided otherwise.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I really don't care about the minutia. I just want to be able to get a rack. I emailed Cal and he responded to my questions. When available, I can buy a single rack with 2 add on's. This way when I ride with both my boys this summer I can carry 3 bikes but when my oldest goes back to college and my youngest starts college at the end of the summer I don't have to lug around a 2 bike rack for just me. As far as I can see this is the only rack I can do that with compared to everyone else's racks where I would have to buy a double rack with an add on and always have a double on even if it was just me. Also the single rack is 19 lbs. and each add on is 16 lbs. Can't beat that. Now, when the hell will I be buying it at #1675?!?!?!


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Dr Evil said:


> I really don't care about the minutia. I just want to be able to get a rack. I emailed Cal and he responded to my questions. When available, I can buy a single rack with 2 add on's. This way when I ride with both my boys this summer I can carry 3 bikes but when my oldest goes back to college and my youngest starts college at the end of the summer I don't have to lug around a 2 bike rack for just me. As far as I can see this is the only rack I can do that with compared to everyone else's racks where I would have to buy a double rack with an add on and always have a double on even if it was just me. Also the single rack is 19 lbs. and each add on is 16 lbs. Can't beat that. Now, when the hell will I be buying it at #1675?!?!?!


Pretty sire sales won't go by the email numbering if he is indeed working with a larger brand for resale.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Dr Evil said:


> I really don't care about the minutia. I just want to be able to get a rack. I emailed Cal and he responded to my questions. When available, I can buy a single rack with 2 add on's. This way when I ride with both my boys this summer I can carry 3 bikes but when my oldest goes back to college and my youngest starts college at the end of the summer I don't have to lug around a 2 bike rack for just me. As far as I can see this is the only rack I can do that with compared to everyone else's racks where I would have to buy a double rack with an add on and always have a double on even if it was just me. Also the single rack is 19 lbs. and each add on is 16 lbs. Can't beat that. Now, when the hell will I be buying it at #1675?!?!?!


You can do that with an original 1-up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> You can do that with an original 1-up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Absolutely! I do just this with the original 1up. 2" receiver, 3 racks that can be added separately.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

SCTerp said:


> Good story. You (and Cal) have told one side. Meanwhile "lowlife" is selling racks and providing great service (I just dealt with him).


This was touched on in the „old" 1up-usa vs 1upusa thread...

http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/1up-usa-com-vs-1upusa-com-difference-1055205.html#post13331335

There, it came out that Robbie Lang, the alleged low-life, took over as manager and owner in the summer of 2011 because Cal wasn't as good in business as he was/is in engineering.

IMHO, There's no way the Mach-2, under a big-name company with its overhead and sales network, will be cheaper!


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

mbmb65 said:


> You can do that with an original 1-up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For a lot more money, especially in black and more weight. No thanks.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Dr Evil said:


> For a lot more money, especially in black and more weight. No thanks.


Lol. You said the non existent rack of legend, was the only rack that would allow you to do what you want. And you're wrong. The only rack that actually does allow you to do what you want, is the original 1-up, which you can buy today. You just want to save a dollar. I have the exact configuration that you desire, and it works great, is solidly built, and actually exists. You're welcome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> ...
> IMHO, There's no way the Mach-2, under a big-name company with its overhead and sales network, will be cheaper!


No? You don't think a major manufacturer has the manufacturing facilities, resources, and overall economies of scale to produce this cheaper? They certainly do. The question is whether they will pass the savings along.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rockadile said:


> No? You don't think a major manufacturer has the manufacturing facilities, resources, and overall economies of scale to produce this cheaper? They certainly do. The question is whether they will pass the savings along.


Exactly right. Most of the major rack manufacturers make racks that are decidedly more complex than either of these two racks and cost less at retail. The current 1UpUSA rack is manufactured by a small shop in Wisconsin doing the fabricating (my understanding). From a manufacturing cost perspective, almost *any* other manufacturing would be cheaper.

Whether they pass that along or not is up to Cal and his company and what they think the market will bear. The first rule of marketing may apply here - "If they are standing in line, raise the price." Don't like the price, don't buy it. That's how markets work. My bet is that Cal will price it just below 1UpUSA and then 1UpUSA will start lowering prices and/or start innovating (which they have really not done to date other than to make it bigger and heavier - an unpleasant surprise when I got mine).


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Rockadile said:


> No? You don't think a major manufacturer has the manufacturing facilities, resources, and overall economies of scale to produce this cheaper? They certainly do. The question is whether they will pass the savings along.





JohnJ80 said:


> Exactly right. Most of the major rack manufacturers make racks that are decidedly more complex than either of these two racks and cost less at retail. The current 1UpUSA rack is manufactured by a small shop in Wisconsin doing the fabricating (my understanding). From a manufacturing cost perspective, almost *any* other manufacturing would be cheaper.


I guess we'll find out eventually, but the direct-to-consumer business model has one mark-up... while a traditional business model has the manufacturer, (maybe) wholesaler, and retailer mark-ups. That's a lot of compounding mark-ups to overcome...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> I guess we'll find out eventually, but the direct-to-consumer business model has one mark-up... while a traditional business model has the manufacturer, (maybe) wholesaler, and retailer mark-ups. That's a lot of compounding mark-ups to overcome...


Presuming you're correct, then we ought to see large price decreases from 1UpUSA because their margins should be much higher than, say, Yakima or Thule.

If you notice, the major guys have really flattened their retail channels. They've concentrated on the retailers that can buy in qty direct from them. So it's not nearly as fat as it once was.

The big guys are also cutting out the distributor costs for their raw materials reducing their cost. Little guys like 1Up are not able to do that.

If Cal could get a major rack manufacturer to build his stuff and to even handle the fulfillment, he'd have a price advantage for sure. They get to keep their factory full. He gets to leverage their economies of scale. Can't see how that doesn't work - it's what every company (big and small) has been doing in other industries very effectively.

J.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Dr Evil said:


> For a lot more money, especially in black and more weight. No thanks.


Okay, so you are really interested in a lower price? From your post you said there wasn't a rack that could do what you want, when in fact there has been one on the market doing just that for years.

Nothing wrong at all with wanting to save money and of course the original 1up does not require anyone to buy black. Since price is your main constraint I'd recommend you keep waiting for Son of 1Up to show up as he may offer want you want at the price point you want, too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Rockadile said:


> No? You don't think a major manufacturer has the manufacturing facilities, resources, and overall economies of scale to produce this cheaper? They certainly do. The question is whether they will pass the savings along.


A major mfg will do it in China--there's the savings.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

cjsb said:


> Okay, so you are really interested in a lower price? From your post you said there wasn't a rack that could do what you want, when in fact there has been one on the market doing just that for years.
> 
> Nothing wrong at all with wanting to save money and of course the original 1up does not require anyone to buy black. Since price is your main constraint I'd recommend you keep waiting for Son of 1Up to show up as he may offer want you want at the price point you want, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you meant Father since the son didn't invent or innovate anything as of yet.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> I think you meant Father since the son didn't invent or innovate anything as of yet.


Well it will more likely be Grandpa 1Up on his death bed, along with all expiring on the list, once gramps finally gets something to market.

And you wonder why I keep taking issue with this type of nonsense? Apology retracted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

cjsb said:


> Well it will more likely be Grandpa 1Up on his death bed, along with all expiring on the list, once gramps finally gets something to market.
> 
> And you wonder why I keep taking issue with this type of nonsense? Apology retracted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like you aren't interested in this rack so why are you here? it is rather annoying that you go on and on about the original rack. We are all very aware of it and choose to wait for the new rack. Yes there is a bit of BS going on with the date getting moved but no one is being forced to wait for this rack. No one is being demeaned for dropping off of the list to buy the original rack so why do you persist? Your point is taken. It is starting to seem like you do have a personal stake in the original.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Cal apparently is an engineer, right? Why copy the original design and copy the original name? Why not create something new?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

mbmb65 said:


> Lol. You said the non existent rack of legend, was the only rack that would allow you to do what you want. And you're wrong. The only rack that actually does allow you to do what you want, is the original 1-up, which you can buy today. You just want to save a dollar. I have the exact configuration that you desire, and it works great, is solidly built, and actually exists. You're welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





cjsb said:


> Okay, so you are really interested in a lower price? From your post you said there wasn't a rack that could do what you want, when in fact there has been one on the market doing just that for years.
> 
> Nothing wrong at all with wanting to save money and of course the original 1up does not require anyone to buy black. Since price is your main constraint I'd recommend you keep waiting for Son of 1Up to show up as he may offer want you want at the price point you want, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up about there being another option for the configuration I need. I also need to save the weight due to my Wrangler oversized spare tire and hitch extension which cuts my tongue weight down. To save weight and not be charged for wanting black (which I prefer) for a product with improvements, I'll wait. BTW @mbmb65 I'm not looking to save a dollar. I'm actually looking to save 247 of them. Thanks for looking out for me though. I'm touched.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Another possibility with him getting a 3rd party manufacturer involved is he keeps producing the rack under its current name and therefore keeps the pricing as is. Kuat does this with their pivot. It's designed and made by rakattach. Rakattach still sells them and kuat has the rebranded version they sell. 

I'm not saying that it will happen that way, but it is possible. As a previous 1up owner for many years, I'm looking forward to the improvements and will be buying one when it is available, it addresses all the problems I have with the current rack. I don't understand the attitude people have with this situation, all cal has done is take people's emails address and given them a place in line. If this were a kickstarter situation and he had already taken your money, I would understand being upset about this, but since he isn't taking people's money until the product is tested and ready to ship, I think people have little to really complain about. If it ends up vaporware then all anyone is out is time spent arguing on this forum 😉.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Dr Evil said:


> Thanks for the heads up about there being another option for the configuration I need. I also need to save the weight due to my Wrangler oversized spare tire and hitch extension which cuts my tongue weight down. To save weight and not be charged for wanting black (which I prefer) for a product with improvements, I'll wait. BTW @mbmb65 I'm not looking to save a dollar. I'm actually looking to save 247 of them. Thanks for looking out for me though. I'm touched.


No sweat. Glad I could help, and now you know that what you want is available. Good luck.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Well that summary didn’t make me any more certain about seeing one of these in action anytime soon. IMO no large company would even touch the issue until the lawsuits are resolved, so we’ll see if things finally start to move.

Secondly, the lawsuit was filed by Phillipses, but the recent injunctions by the defendants late in the fall coincide with Cal ceasing his use of the 1UpUSA company name, which previously according to him had been essentially taken over - that post disappeared of course, IIRC.

I’d be absolutely shocked if two different companies ended up making a rack with essentially the same name, so I’m interested to see who has won on that battle....


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

OldHouseMan said:


> Cal apparently is an engineer, right? Why copy the original design and copy the original name? Why not create something new?


Yes, and Cal created the original design and name; 1UP was originally his company. So he's not copying so much as creating a redesigned and improved version of his original design.


----------



## koyota93 (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's the latest update from Cal:

"I added your name to our list.



Because of the recent tariffs imposed on steel and aluminum by the US, extruded aluminum availably has been greatly reduced. This has caused delays in production and delivery schedules. We can’t get the extrusion time needed to obtain our custom extruded shapes to manufacture the new Quik-Rack.



Unless something changes we could be looking at a 3-month delay, just to get the aluminum needed to machine the parts, and then they still have to be machined and anodized. We are in the process of trying to get the extrusion time we need from our extruder to produce the rack. We’ve sought other avenues for production, however, the tariff situation has affected the situation across the US significantly.



We plan on sending a new letter to our customers informing them of this recent development. This delay is not something we can control due to the imposed tariff. 



We apologize for this delay. This was an unforeseen event which has affected aluminum cost and availability for the entire US.



Cal Phillips"


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

That does it for me. I’m OUT.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Stuff happens. Maybe all of the haters and Monday morning quarterback attorneys will chill out a bit. This is why I was reserving judgement since I'm not intimately involved in Cal's business dealings. Lack of communication is the only thing I can fault him for. Bad for those who were counting on the rack for this season. Cal seems to be between a rock and a hard place. I guess I'll just keep my Swagman until things change.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad I went ahead and ordered the 1up and received it within a couple days. It's been great so far.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr Evil said:


> Stuff happens. Maybe all of the haters and Monday morning quarterback attorneys will chill out a bit. This is why I was reserving judgement since I'm not intimately involved in Cal's business dealings. Lack of communication is the only thing I can fault him for. Bad for those who were counting on the rack for this season. Cal seems to be between a rock and a hard place. I guess I'll just keep my Swagman until things change.


My thoughts too. Have backed many Kickstarter campaigns and it is usually the same story. Stuff happens. It is a rare case when everything goes as planned. We just have to be patient if we really want the new Quik Rack.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

If his supplier can not get aluminum it would seem to be an anomaly. I deal with custom fabricated aluminum and steel parts made with CNC and extrusion processes regularly. I am not aware of any shortage of aluminum for either process in the USA. I have not heard from any vendors in the supply chain that there is a delay for getting raw material steel or aluminum.

Things go wrong in product development and ramp up to production all the time and I deal with them on a daily basis. I work with small businesses and Fortune 50 firms alike and I have heard nothing about any material shortage of aluminum in the USA or abroad in any market. The typical delay at the moment is that most competent USA metal fabricators are really busy and there is a que to get into their facilities for production quantities.

Refer to this article that documents a recent drop in prices for aluminum stock in the USA and no supply shortages.
https://www.wsj.com/articles/after-...ts-makers-breathe-a-sigh-of-relief-1522920600


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Cleaner said:


> If his supplier can not get aluminum it would seem to be an anomaly. I deal with custom fabricated aluminum and steel parts made with CNC and extrusion processes regularly. I am not aware of any shortage of aluminum for either process in the USA. I have not heard from any vendors in the supply chain that there is a delay for getting raw material steel or aluminum.
> 
> Things go wrong in product development and ramp up to production all the time and I deal with them on a daily basis. I work with small businesses and Fortune 50 firms alike and I have heard nothing about any material shortage of aluminum in the USA or abroad in any market. The typical delay at the moment is that most competent USA metal fabricators are really busy and there is a que to get into their facilities for production quantities.
> 
> ...


Don't know if there is a shortage or not, but price had gone up. The linked WSJ article is almost two months old. Price increase has been within the last month. Prices are starting to drop due to loosening of restrictions.

Aluminium PRICE Today | Price of Aluminium and Chart | Markets Insider


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I think Canada is exempt from the tariffs and they are the largest supplier of Aluminum to the U.S.

Maybe QR-2 was sourcing aluminum from over seas to hit their expected price point?

Or maybe something else and totally unrelated?






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

cjsb said:


> Or maybe something else and totally unrelated?


Like buying some time to do a deal with a licensor.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Cleaner said:


> ... I am not aware of any shortage of aluminum for either process in the USA. I have not heard from any vendors in the supply chain that there is a delay for getting raw material steel or aluminum...





SCTerp said:


> cjsb said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe something else and totally unrelated?
> ...


Yeah... sounds fishy to me too.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

cjsb said:


> Or maybe something else and totally unrelated?





SCTerp said:


> Like buying some time to do a deal with a licensor.





J_Westy said:


> Yeah... sounds fishy to me too.


Definitely seems like there is more to the story. Material cost/shortage could be a factor, but I suspect court cases and licensor deals are more likely the true reason for delays.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

Oktavius said:


> Definitely seems like there is more to the story. Material cost/shortage could be a factor, but I suspect court cases and licensor deals are more likely the true reason for delays.


As I mentioned in a prior post in this thread, Cal screwed up by sharing with a potential QR2 customer that he is having licensing conversations (that conversation is posted as well). No potential licensor will want Cal to release a version of the QR2 before they do. It's as simple as that.

And if Cal has proved anything, it's he can design stuff but seriously lacks some basic business acumen... To be clear, I'm a fan of Cal's design work as I purchased my first 1Up when he was still with "that" company.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

SCTerp said:


> As I mentioned in a prior post in this thread, Cal screwed up by sharing with a potential QR2 customer that he is having licensing conversations (that conversation is posted as well). No potential licensor will want Cal to release a version of the QR2 before they do. It's as simple as that.
> 
> And if Cal has proved anything, it's he can design stuff but seriously lacks some basic business acumen... To be clear, I'm a fan of Cal's design work as I purchased my first 1Up when he was still with "that" company.


Exactly. He designed a great product and his new product has lots of promise, but his communication and business skills are lacking. Having a licensor may be beneficial to fill in the business areas which are lacking. Just hoping the licensor doesn't get too greedy with a significant increase in profit margin.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

At this point, I really can’t imagine why anybody would want one of these racks, or to do business with the guy.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

"Maybe... "

"I suspect... "

"Seems like... "

Seems like you guys don't know anything, so you're inventing conspiracy theories. Personally, I blame GMO corn for causing fatigue that made Cal miss a key supplier email, thereby shifting the timeline six months. Absent that, I implicate North Korea.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

alexdi said:


> "Maybe... "
> 
> "I suspect... "
> 
> ...


I suspect you are on to something... Why didn't I see the Monsanto/GMO/DPRK/Cal connection! Obviously Cal has been trying to source his aluminium from Kim Jong Un, but Monsanto, by order of the White House, has been tainting his corn flakes with GMO's so that Cal would mess up communications with the Supreme Leader and the deal would fall through.

Without good communications from Cal, all we can do is speculate on the bread crumbs that we are given. Eventually we will find out more information, but until that happens, I cutting corn flakes out of my diet.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Oktavius said:


> Without good communications from Cal, all we can do is speculate on the bread crumbs that we are given. Eventually we will find out more information, but until that happens, I cutting corn flakes out of my diet.


Probably for the best. Who can say what they're doing to your libido?

While I'm all for a good press release, it turns out Cal's human and responds to email. I sent him a note earlier today. Here's what he said:

_"We are still going to produce and sell the Quik-Rack Mach 2 as planed. I will post new photos this week to show the new design. There has been a delay with aluminum extrusion due to the new talk about tariffs that will affect the availability and price of aluminum. The aluminum and steel distributors are seeing price increases almost on a daily basis. Aluminum that was available regularly is now a 3 month wait.

The extrusion dies are complete and samples have been received and testing is under way. I have been approached by rack company's and private investors but, the rack will be launch by me at first. I don't know if I will strike a deal with one of the currant rack company's, or keep things as is."_

So, yeah, the design isn't fixed in stone and you may well see a 'corporate' version of this rack later. But for the initial run, it sounds like he plans to deliver as promised, subject to the realities of small-scale manufacturing.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I find all the speculation on here interesting. Apparently none of you followed Brian journey to launch Tantrum cycles.

Cal's order is such a small one that he is at their mercy.


----------



## edthesped (Jun 20, 2010)

Cleaner said:


> If his supplier can not get aluminum it would seem to be an anomaly. I deal with custom fabricated aluminum and steel parts made with CNC and extrusion processes regularly. I am not aware of any shortage of aluminum for either process in the USA. I have not heard from any vendors in the supply chain that there is a delay for getting raw material steel or aluminum.
> 
> Things go wrong in product development and ramp up to production all the time and I deal with them on a daily basis. I work with small businesses and Fortune 50 firms alike and I have heard nothing about any material shortage of aluminum in the USA or abroad in any market. The typical delay at the moment is that most competent USA metal fabricators are really busy and there is a que to get into their facilities for production quantities.
> 
> ...


+1 on this though domestic steel prices have jumped quite a bit over the past couple of months.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

New update from Quik Rack



Quik Rack said:


> Greetings Quik-Rack Customer:
> 
> This newsletter is to update you on the Quik-Rack Mach 2 status. We are excited to have you as an interested customer, and despite the delay, we know you'll be delighted with the features of the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 Bicycle Carrier.
> 
> ...


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Oktavius said:


> New update from Quik Rack


Winter? At least it'll be a nice holiday gift.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

westin said:


> Winter? At least it'll be a nice holiday gift.


At least here in the Sunshine State we don't have seasons. It is biking season all year 'round.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Well, the design looks great. I've held out five months. What's another five?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Oktavius said:


> At least here in the Sunshine State we don't have seasons. It is biking season all year 'round.


It is in Wisconsin as well, we never stop we just adapt.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

alexdi said:


> Well, the design looks great. I've held out five months. What's another five?


I'm curious.

I reached out to Cal over the last couple days, and his reponse's have been timely and extremely detailed in response to my detailed questions. I have been very impressed with those interactions this far.

However, when I asked if I was officially on the list, he responded that I am number 3,5xx. I realize that I'm kind of late to the game... which is kind of a good thing as I might not still be willing to wait if I had been waiting for 5 months already.

This is where the question to this group is.

All I really am is person #3,5xx that has signed up to receive his newsletter. I asked if he knew how many of those 3,500+ are actually potential customers that are waiting to make a purchase.

Cal indicated in his response that he has know way of knowing how many customers will wait.

How many people still reading this thread are 'on the list' that are still waiting to make a purchase?

How many have signed up and have abandoned ship for another rack?

How many signed up for the newsletter, but never really had an intention of buying a Mach 2?

Personally, based on my research, detailed questions and prompt responses from Cal, (with a very discouraging e-mail from 1Up); I'm ready and willing to pay a deposit on a Mach 2.

Are there others that would pay a deposit to know where they really fall in line?

With this recent update stating additional delays, (if the numbers stick I'll be waiting until winter) I wonder how many of the 3,500 are really still with me.

Thoughts?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i would not pay a deposit. 

the best future for quick rack 2 is licensing deal and buying from a company who can execute. as stated by others in this thread, those companies probably are not too happy with what has transpired either. 

time deserves respect, and so it will be with quick rack 2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

I don’t think I agree.

As everyone knows, Cal is the original designer and engineer, so he’s not introducing a new product. He knows that once it launches it will become the premier bike rack on the market (a fact that 1Up seems to be in denial about). 

All these are reasons I would be going after deposits, working cash flow to move things along.

Like others have said, call it funding a kickstarter if you want, but you’d really be investing in a product that’s already proven to be a market changer.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

KSTAV8R said:


> I don't think I agree.
> 
> As everyone knows, Cal is the original designer and engineer, so he's not introducing a new product. He knows that once it launches it will become the premier bike rack on the market (a fact that 1Up seems to be in denial about).
> 
> ...


you would be taking a significant risk by putting down a deposit for a track record of delay and non-deliverability. but it is a free country and if you wish to call that investment that's cool, too.

at the end of the day, time and the market will not be cheated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

People do this all the time. Is there a risk? Of course. Is the risk significant? In this particular case, not in my opinion. But that’s a subjective question that falls on the individual and his or her own comfort level.

If a person has already decided that this improved product (I was going to say new product, but it isn’t a new product at all) is worth waiting for and wanted to secure their place in line when known demand is high, then a deposit/early investment only makes sense.

But I guess you’re kind of proving my point. It seems as though Cal considers that those on his newsletter list are already customers and that he has 3,500+ orders to fill already. The fallacy in that thought is that signing up for a newsletter is risk free. When it comes down to it and production begins, the actual list of people ready to buy may be much a smaller because signing up for a newsletter cost a person nothing, and when Cal starts down the list asking for actual orders, people can say, “no thanks” or “I already bought something else” without risking a dime. 

If he reached out to everyone on the list and requested that they pay a deposit to secure their place in line, he would know exactly how many orders he would initially need to fill, and people would know exactly where they are in line. It’s win-win for both.

This is how business is done when a new product, or in this case, an improved product not yet in production comes to market. It lets manufacturers, and consumers, know real numbers.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

KSTAV8R said:


> People do this all the time. Is there a risk? Of course. Is the risk significant? In this particular case, not in my opinion. But that's a subjective question that falls on the individual and his or her own comfort level.
> 
> If a person has already decided that this improved product (I was going to say new product, but it isn't a new product at all) is worth waiting for and wanted to secure their place in line when known demand is high, then a deposit/early investment only makes sense.
> 
> ...


There is another thread on MTBR where a guy has come up with a suspension design and has started a new bike company. I believe it is called Tantrum Cycles.

He is constantly in touch with people providing updates in that thread. I do not recall specifically what he asked for a deposit, but maybe he still seeks a deposit, who knows?

He is delivering new bikes that he designed to happy customers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I have said many times there is not an accurate gauge of how many of those people on the list are actual buyers. Many may have already bought while others want a double and some, like myself, want a 4-bike setup.

I might be willing to put a deposit down but not at this stage. There has been a serious lack of communication and too much date shifting at this point. Once people started receiving their racks, I would be more willing to put a deposit down. I tend not to be a conspiracy theorist but I would be remiss if I didn't point out that you are a new member and your first three posts are feelers for deposits for the rack. Are you associated with Cal?


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Rockadile said:


> I would be remiss if I didn't point out that you are a new member and your first three posts are feelers for deposits for the rack. Are you associated with Cal?


Fair question!

But no, I'm just a guy that was seconds away from placing an order from 1Up just a couple weeks ago when I wanted to see one more video review of the Quik Rack. The first video to pop up in my search was Cal's comparison of Old vs. New. So I stopped right there and started doing some research on the Mach 2. That research brought me to these forums and plethora of information on 1Up, Cal, and the Mach 2.

My communication with Cal has been top knotch and complete. I sent him an extremely long and detailed e-mail asking specific questions about his design improvements and potential flaws or limitations I had spotted in his video and updated photos. Within 24 hours, he has replied completely and with as much detail and specificity as I had originally asked. His responses also calmed my concerns. I followed up with a couple additional questions and again had a response the following morning (within 24 hours).

When I compared these reponses to the response I got to an e-mail I sent to 1Up; (details of which I may share at a later date) I then made the decision that I will wait for the Mach 2, at this point as long as it takes.

For these reasons, I'm really wanting to know more precisely where I am in line, and I'm willing to pay a deposit to do so.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Rockadile said:


> Many may have already bought while others want a double and some, like myself, want a 4-bike setup.


Great point that I hadn't considered! Not everyone is going to want a single Quik Rack with 1 Add-on (like me!).

His product line is rather big and who knows which racks will make it to market first: entire line, or just the single Quik Rack Mach 2.0; that's convertible between 1.25" and 2" receivers.

Time might tell, but so could another e-mail to Cal...


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

KSTAV8R said:


> Great point that I hadn't considered! Not everyone is going to want a single Quik Rack with 1 Add-on (like me!).
> 
> His product line is rather big and who knows which racks will make it to market first: entire line, or just the single Quik Rack Mach 2.0; that's convertible between 1.25" and 2" receivers.
> 
> Time might tell, but so could another e-mail to Cal...


Would be interesting to see what the plan of attack is for release. Myself, I'm wanting a Heavy Duty Single with an Add-on (or 2).

Since I anticipated delays, I bought a Dr Tray back around December with the plans of selling it when the Mach 2 arrives. Gotten a lot of use out of it, haha.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Rockadile said:


> ...others want a double and some, like myself, want a 4-bike setup.


So, after a 'quik' review of Cal's website, it appears there will NOT be a 2 bike rack or 2 bike add-on option; as everything will be a single rack with single add-ons:

"Because of this new stronger design, it is unnecessary to offer the heavy-duty 2 bike system or the 2 bike add-on.

Because of the new trays and mount design, all of the Quik-Rack Mach 2 bicycle carriers are considered HEAVY-DUTY"

https://www.quikrack.com/quik-rack-mach-2-bike-rack/

To get to a 4 bike set-up, you'll have to buy a single rack and then 3 add-ons.

"Weight limits for the 1-1/4 inch receiver are 120 lbs and 4 bikes maximum.
Weight limits for the 2 inch receiver are 200 lbs and 4 bikes maximum."

Interestingly, I just spotted the note above that the new maximum weight for the Mach 2.0 is actually less than the original. Although it states you can now have up to 4 bikes on a 1.25" receiver, you can only put up to 120 pounds on that rack. The original only allowed 3 racks on the 1.25" receiver, but allowed up to 150 pounds.

"Total carrying capacity of up to 150 lb. (50 lb. per bike spot)"
https://www.1up-usa.com/product/quik-rack-single/

I realize that that's 4 bikes up to 30 lbs each, and 30 pound mountain bikes are becoming less common, but it's something to think about as the overall maximum weight limit has apparently been decreased.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Oktavius said:


> Would be interesting to see what the plan of attack is for release. Myself, I'm wanting a Heavy Duty Single with an Add-on (or 2).


The plan of attack seems to be that there won't be a 2 bike rack or 2 add-on option. It appears everything will be single rack with single add-ons; up to 4 bikes, but with a lower overall max weight capacity on the 1.25" option.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

KSTAV8R said:


> The plan of attack seems to be that there won't be a 2 bike rack or 2 add-on option. It appears everything will be single rack with single add-ons; up to 4 bikes, but with a lower max overall max weight capacity on the 1.25" option.


Right, that is what I see as well. My debate is whether I want to get two single add-ons for a total bike carry capability of three bikes. Want to be able to carry at least three bikes eventually.

Wanted that capability with the Dr Tray but my current daily driver only has a class I hitch which flexes with only two bikes loaded. Bought another vehicle which has a class IV hitch and will eventually replace my current daily driver. Should be up to snuff for carrying four bikes.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Glad I only want a single rack with a single add-on!

For now...


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

KSTAV8R said:


> Glad I only want a single rack with a single add-on!
> 
> For now...


Saw your ninja edit.  Another factor to consider, Cal is saying he will provide locks. Rack lock, add-on lock, and bike locks add up.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Oktavius said:


> Saw your ninja edit.


:aureola:


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Rockadile said:


> I have said many times there is not an accurate gauge of how many of those people on the list are actual buyers. Many may have already bought while others want a double and some, like myself, want a 4-bike setup.
> 
> I might be willing to put a deposit down but not at this stage. There has been a serious lack of communication and too much date shifting at this point. Once people started receiving their racks, I would be more willing to put a deposit down. I tend not to be a conspiracy theorist but I would be remiss if I didn't point out that you are a new member and your first three posts are feelers for deposits for the rack. Are you associated with Cal?


I thought the same thing. Actually, I thought he might BE Cal.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Rockadile said:


> I tend not to be a conspiracy theorist but I would be remiss if I didn't point out that you are a new member and your first three posts are feelers for deposits for the rack. Are you associated with Cal?





mbmb65 said:


> I thought the same thing. Actually, I thought he might BE Cal.


If there is one thing that proves that KSTAV8R is not Cal, it is that KSTAV8R is communicating way too much to be Cal.  I think he is just a little excited to get the new rack and is trying to gauge where he really stands in line for the new rack.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Oktavius said:


> I think he is just a little excited to get the new rack and is trying to gauge where he really stands in line for the new rack.


And I think you may be on to something!

Just hoping I might see it before Christmas!

What number is everyone on the list?


----------



## mdorfler (Feb 26, 2018)

I signed up in December. I don't know what number I am on the list and need to get my name removed. When the delivery date for production went from January to Feb, then to June (and now even later) I jumped ship and bought a single 1Up. Riding season was starting and I couldn't wait any longer. I'm happy I didn't wait and love the rack. Did I like the cost? No, but I have a rack instead of waiting for some promise of a product that might be produced, sometime in the future.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I was told on 10/28 I was #1675. I contacted Cal on April 6th with a few questions one of them being if I would have a rack in June. I plan on getting a single with possibly 2 single add ons. He said, "For your place on the list June will not be likely, sorry."


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

KSTAV8R said:


> And I think you may be on to something!
> 
> Just hoping I might see it before Christmas!
> 
> What number is everyone on the list?


What, specifically, is it about this rack that you are willing to wait for, and even pay for, and may never even materialize, that you're so impressed with? Serious question.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

mbmb65 said:


> What, specifically, is it about this rack that you are willing to wait for, and even pay for, and may never even materialize, that you're so impressed with? Serious question.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In my case, I already have a rack. I was looking to upgrade to a 1UP when I stumbled across this rack. Since I have a rack I don't need it immediately. The main reason I am willing to wait for this over the existing 1UP rack is that this is cheaper AND accepts fat bikes (which is an additional up charge for the 1UP which makes it even cheaper still for me). Also, some issues with the original 1UP design will be addressed, as well, which is just a bonus. I've said it before but if 1UP would lower their pricing a bit, I am sure they would take a bunch of customers off of Cal's list. Yet they refuse. I understand that since Cal isn't selling these yet they really have no reason to discount their product. However, once he does start selling, I think it'll be too late for them. Just my opinion, of course. They could totally take the wind out of his sails. And if he never goes to market, I guess 1UP "wins".


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

mbmb65 said:


> What, specifically, is it about this rack that you are willing to wait for, and even pay for, and may never even materialize, that you're so impressed with? Serious question.


The QR1 is a flexible, low-profile rack with a machined aesthetic. The QR2 improves on the QR1 and will cost less. Isn't that enough?


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

mbmb65 said:


> What, specifically, is it about this rack that you are willing to wait for, and even pay for, and may never even materialize, that you're so impressed with? Serious question.


If it isn't clear already, Cal designed the best rack on the market: the original Quik Rack. He has now improved his design into a second generation that will cost less than the original.

So the best rack is now better, and at a lower price.

Why wouldn't I wait?!?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

alexdi said:


> The QR1 is a flexible, low-profile rack with a machined aesthetic. The QR2 improves on the QR1 and will cost less. Isn't that enough?


It most definitely would be, if it were available.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

KSTAV8R said:


> If it isn't clear already, Cal designed the best rack on the market: the original Quik Rack. He has now improved his design into a second generation that will cost less than the original.
> 
> So the best rack is now better, and at a lower price.
> 
> Why wouldn't I wait?!?


I can only speak for myself, as to why I didn't wait. The improvements, in my mind, didn't justify it, and the original rack was awesome AND available. The price on the new version is nice, but again, not actually available. If you don't need a rack now, or in the foreseeable future, sure, why not. It I don't think that's most people. Not to mention Cals inabilities in the communication realm, well, that's scary.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

mbmb65 said:


> I can only speak for myself, as to why I didn't wait. The improvements, in my mind, didn't justify it, and the original rack was awesome AND available. The price on the new version is nice, but again, not actually available. If you don't need a rack now, or in the foreseeable future, sure, why not. It I don't think that's most people. Not to mention Cals inabilities in the communication realm, well, that's scary.


As I mentioned in other posts, Cal's communication with me have been nothing less than stellar. Always quick to respond and very thorough.

I do need a Rack right now, as I also mentioned in a previous post that I was only seconds away from ordering one from 1Up when I found the Mach 2.

I suppose the fact that I've been without a rack for a long time makes it easier to wait, but that's beside the point.

The Mach 2 is coming to market, it's just a matter of time. And as bad as I want a rack, I have patience enough to wait.

Who paid $700 for a first generation iPhone, AFTER the second generation had been announced with improvements and a price tag of only $600?


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

mbmb65 said:


> I don't think that's most people.


Amazon's 2 day shipping has ruined a lot of people's patience...

Great things come to this who wait, and I'll have extra cash in my pocket.

I actually hope you're right, and that when the Mach 2 starts shipping most of the 3,500 people 'in front of me in the list' fall into your "most people" generalization and gave up waiting. For every one that does, I move up a spot on the list!


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

mbmb65 said:


> I can only speak for myself, as to why I didn't wait. The improvements, in my mind, didn't justify it, and the original rack was awesome AND available. The price on the new version is nice, but again, not actually available. If you don't need a rack now, or in the foreseeable future, sure, why not. It I don't think that's most people. Not to mention Cals inabilities in the communication realm, well, that's scary.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Clearly, we are all well aware that the rack isn't available yet. Many are willing to wait. In my last post, I neglected another reason I am waiting, perhaps one of the most important. At the price point of these racks, my hope was that it would be the last rack I would need to buy. Upon discovering the Quik-Rack Mach 2, I was thinking that, since this was the last rack I might ever buy, why would I buy the old model when I could have the improved model? I would much rather wait and get an updated/improved version.


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey gang,

Just found this thread and signed up for the newsletter. I haven't read the entire thread but I did a thread search for "color" and got no hits so my apologies in advance if this has been discussed.

Living in Florida, I can envision that black aluminum getting quite hot under the summer
sun. I emailed Cal and asked him to consider the option of continuing the aluminum color with the Mach2. Plus, his explanation for employing the black...hiding tire marks...is a non-issue IMHO.

What say you?


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

windsurfdog said:


> What say you?


Personally, I like the all aluminum, but the 2-tone with black doesn't bother me at all.

Most bike racks are black.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

KSTAV8R said:


> Amazon's 2 day shipping has ruined a lot of people's patience...
> 
> Great things come to this who wait, and I'll have extra cash in my pocket.
> 
> I actually hope you're right, and that when the Mach 2 starts shipping most of the 3,500 people 'in front of me in the list' fall into your "most people" generalization and gave up waiting. For every one that does, I move up a spot on the list!


That's not really what I meant. A few days, a week, or even a month, is one thing, but a year? That's a different situation. Most folks, myself included, look for a rack when they need it. I wasn't predicting my future needs for 2019. Had the new version been available, I absolutely would have bought one. However, it was not, and is not, so last December, I bought a one up. Couldn't be happier. I hope y'all get your racks sooner than later.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

mbmb65 said:


> That's not really what I meant. A few days, a week, or even a month, is one thing, but a year? That's a different situation. Most folks, myself included, look for a rack when they need it. I wasn't predicting my future needs for 2019. Had the new version been available, I absolutely would have bought one. However, it was not, and is not, so last December, I bought a one up. Couldn't be happier. I hope y'all get your racks sooner than later.


I understand.

I've been without a rack for a couple years now, and have sufficed. When I found myself ready to buy a rack I wanted the best, so I was ready to buy a Quik Rack from 1Up.

Is it the best currently available for immediate purchase? Yes; but it has been revised by the original designer and engineer; and when it drops into the market the Mach 2 will better and significantly more affordable.

I can manage for 6 or 7 months, maybe longer, as I'm not hurting for a rack.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Everybody keeps talking about "improvements" but quite frankly, I'm not sure all of the changes are actually improvements. Obviously, others don't agree. I don't remember my number on Cal's list but I'm low enough to be in the 1st wave of racks....and I already have a 1Up at this point.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Even though there hasn't been as much public communications as some would like, Cal responded quickly when I emailed him.

The reason I haven't purchased a 1UP is that the Mach 2 does seem to have signicant improvements and the overall cost when factoring in carrying 3+ bikes and locks was really high compared to the Mach 2. I could get a Yakima Dr Tray on sale for half the price of the 1UP. So ended up getting the Dr Tray to hold me over until the Mach 2 is released.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

this is not a criticism just pointing out the reality that the most significant improvement of Quick Rak 2 is the price. No debating that. 

But for many 1Up owners like me the so called other improvements are meh. 

Today I travelled with 3 bikes on a 1Up. It is the heavy duty 2” version. It was easy. Highway speeds at 70 mph and I marked the insert point—without a thread I managed to make it there with zero movement. 

Last weekend I drove about 700 miles round trip with my 1Up to the border of WV/ VA. I checked it a few times and could not budge it a mm with the wrench. Go figure. 

Despite using the 1Up locks and leaving the car unattended at two stops my bikes were not stolen. 

Still, today was a great test of about 90 pounds of bike hanging off 3 racks. I averaged 70 mph on highway and the wrench did not move a mm. Go figure. 

Sure, if U can buy the same quality at a much lower price I am all in. But I have put this thing though the paces and it is damn good. I wonder if 1up had not gotten involved whether this product would exist? 

You all can tell us if quick rack 2 starts hitting the market 2 years from now. through Yakima or Thule or someone else who produces. I’ll probably have a new vehicle and be in the market then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Designed, engineered and improved by the original patent holder; so I’m fully expecting the rack to be as good, if not better than the original.

Add these second generational improvements to a significantly lower price and why wouldn’t I wait?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

KSTAV8R said:


> Designed, engineered and improved by the original patent holder; so I'm fully expecting the rack to be as good, if not better than the original.
> 
> Add these second generational improvements to a significantly lower price and why wouldn't I wait?


I'm with you. Don't need one currently but want one eventually so I will wait too.


----------



## Whitebike (Apr 18, 2006)

KSTAV8R said:


> Add these second generational improvements to a significantly lower price and why wouldn't I wait?


Why wouldn't you? I can't speak for you, but I am interested in getting this rack (as in- I have a new vehicle and am going from roof top tray to hitch mount, so I NEED a new rack) but... I NEED a rack. Now. "New & Improved" is wonderful, "Unavailable" isn't. There will ALWAYS be a 'newer' and 'better' product on it's way, waiting for the final 'best' just means you never have what you want/ need. I'm not going to sit around waiting because it's a freakin' bike rack, not a wife. It doesn't have to be perfect and it probably (certainly) won't be the last. (for me). You aren't wrong to wait, but it's wrong for me.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Whitebike said:


> Why wouldn't you? I can't speak for you, but I am interested in getting this rack (as in- I have a new vehicle and am going from roof top tray to hitch mount, so I NEED a new rack) but... I NEED a rack. Now. "New & Improved" is wonderful, "Unavailable" isn't. There will ALWAYS be a 'newer' and 'better' product on it's way, waiting for the final 'best' just means you never have what you want/ need. I'm not going to sit around waiting because it's a freakin' bike rack, not a wife. It doesn't have to be perfect and it probably (certainly) won't be the last. (for me). You aren't wrong to wait, but it's wrong for me.


Which is why I said "I"...

Not, 'why wouldn't YOU wait?'.

Have you read my previous posts? I gave 1Up an opportunity to earn my business, and they gave me as much attitude and negative criticism as I'm starting to get here.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

KSTAV8R said:


> Which is why I said "I"...
> 
> Not, 'why wouldn't YOU wait?'.
> 
> Have you read my previous posts? I gave 1Up an opportunity to earn my business, and they gave me as much attitude and negative criticism as I'm starting to get here.


The thread is entertaining. I mean you have gems like this.



cjsb said:


> you would be taking a significant risk by putting down a deposit for a track record of delay and non-deliverability. but it is a free country and if you wish to call that investment that's cool, too.
> at the end of the day, time and the market will not be cheated.


So far the track record is designing and bringing to market one of the most popular racks out there. Went against the big boys and has people willing to pay more for his.


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

Good news from Cal for those wanting a 2nd gen. with the all aluminum color...he will make it available upon request.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

windsurfdog said:


> Good news from Cal for those wanting a 2nd gen. with the all aluminum color...he will make it available upon request.


That is good that he can still accommodate customer's color wants.

I'm still going to elect for the two tone though. I'm in the Sunshine State as well and my current bike rack is black. I've only had it since the winter so haven't tested it in the summer sun but don't anticipate any issues as there are a lot of black racks in Florida. My bike rack sits on the back of my car during work and my biggest concern is direct UV exposure of the rubber and composite bike components. To mitigate this issue, I cover the bike while at work.


----------



## MovinUp (Jan 7, 2011)

KSTAV8R said:


> So, after a 'quik' review of Cal's website, it appears there will NOT be a 2 bike rack or 2 bike add-on option; as everything will be a single rack with single add-ons:


didn't read entire thread, but here's what I ran into

The 2-Bike Heavy-Duty Quik-Rack Mach 2 is $419. The new 2-Bike Add-On is $299. Price is the same no matter what color you choose, black or silver. Free shipping within the continental U.S.A. on everything we sell.

Source: https://www.quikrack.com/support/faq/


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

MovinUp said:


> didn't read entire thread, but here's what I ran into
> 
> The 2-Bike Heavy-Duty Quik-Rack Mach 2 is $419. The new 2-Bike Add-On is $299. Price is the same no matter what color you choose, black or silver. Free shipping within the continental U.S.A. on everything we sell.
> 
> Source: https://www.quikrack.com/support/faq/


I think that is the old information. On the product page you will find the text KSTAV8R mentioned which stated they are selling the trays as singles.

https://www.quikrack.com/quik-rack-mach-2-bike-rack/

Though it is still (currently) cheaper than the 1UP, it appears to have gone up in price. Originally, a 2-bike setup was $419, now it is $438. A 4-bike setup was $718, now it is $776.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

MovinUp said:


> didn't read entire thread, but here's what I ran into
> 
> The 2-Bike Heavy-Duty Quik-Rack Mach 2 is $419. The new 2-Bike Add-On is $299. Price is the same no matter what color you choose, black or silver. Free shipping within the continental U.S.A. on everything we sell.
> 
> Source: https://www.quikrack.com/support/faq/


Quoting an e-mail from Cal:

"We will be selling only 1 bike racks, and 1 bike add-ons."

Also, from his website:

"Because of this new stronger design, it is unnecessary to offer the heavy-duty 2 bike system or the 2 bike add-on."

https://www.quikrack.com/quik-rack-mach-2-bike-rack/


----------



## MovinUp (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I saw that too but thought there's potential there is a configuration possibly not listed on the products page that I ran into elsewhere, since pricing was slightly different and it basically specifically identified how to piece together a 4 bike rack. 

Ok well it's up to them, either way at this point seems the divorce isn't good for anyone but I'm not about to get into this.

cheers.


----------



## chansen (May 1, 2007)

KSTAV8R said:


> So, after a 'quik' review of Cal's website, it appears there will NOT be a 2 bike rack or 2 bike add-on option; as everything will be a single rack with single add-ons:
> 
> "Because of this new stronger design, it is unnecessary to offer the heavy-duty 2 bike system or the 2 bike add-on.
> 
> ...


I would not hesitate to put 150 lbs worth of bikes on a 3 rack arrangement. That is going to exert less bending on the hitch than 120 lbs in a longer, 4 bike configuration.

I like that the 1 1/4" hitch can do 4 bikes now. It probably always could, but if it is now certified for 4 bikes @ 30 lbs each (max), I'm happier than before. I have one vehicle with a 1 1/4" hitch, and one with a 2" hitch. I can see needing to move 4 bikes in the future.



KSTAV8R said:


> "Total carrying capacity of up to 150 lb. (50 lb. per bike spot)"
> https://www.1up-usa.com/product/quik-rack-single/
> 
> I realize that that's 4 bikes up to 30 lbs each, and 30 pound mountain bikes are becoming less common, but it's something to think about as the overall maximum weight limit has apparently been decreased.


Check with Cal, but I see no reason why three 50 lb bikes would not work. My interpretation is only that four 50 lb bikes will not work.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

So who is waiting and who is getting the original 1-Up now? 

I’m in need of a 4 place rack and like the updates and lower price of the Quik Rack version, but I really don’t want to use my Swagman Quad 2+2 for another season. It works ok, but it isn’t ideal with carbon frames and if it isn’t tight enough, the frame wiggles causing a wear mark in the top tube. So do I drop the $950 now, or wait and hopefully get the Quik-Rack for $775?


----------



## bored117 (Nov 9, 2011)

I for one have abandoned ship for now on this one. Been waiting for a while since I already had Kuat NV2 I had for years, as well as Inno INH-305 (same type as quick racks... with add on I put in so it is 3 bike setup for that).
Reason for wait was Kuat NV2 clamps on my rim brake which I didn't enjoy too much... and INH-305 does everything nicely but bit heavy and more of look issue.
I got tired enough I ended up grabbing single Quick Rack for time being to replace the NV2 portion of story...
The design improvement mentioned on mach2 that is noteworthy for me from using quite a few racks with different bike setups that still applies I think are
1) easy-access pivot bar - INH-350 already has it and makes it so much more usable than other racks on this account if you have hatchback.
2) tool-less wheel spool adjustment - Which rack in market other than quick rack doesn't let you? Yup... Mach 2 is fixing the deficiency in this case really.
3) auto-tray lock design - Definitely has been noticing this making it forced 2 hand use on QR... INH-305 doesn't need to. I feel much better when opening up while holding bike with one hand... not so much on QR.
These are the features I am really looking for in Mach 2 vs current QR. Quite frankly other than the fact I can use it as solo rack and convert easy (that way I can open hatch without tilting the rack around most of time), I would have been happier with another INH-305. I think Mach 2 is good replacement for my INH-305 and even more so after using QR.
One concern I have is the fact INNO is supposed to come out with their new hitch rack like INH-305 (right now it is discontinued model) sometime this year... but not sure what it will look like or weight as well as modular nature of it which I really like on QR series...


----------



## givemefive (May 26, 2007)

There were 20 1UPUSA racks at the trailhead today. Over 80% of the racks were 1UP.

I personally love mine and don't see any of the improvements as useful.

Sure there are some improvements I would make but I'm sure there would be improvements I would have for this vaporware too.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Well I don’t feel like waiting and I got the 1-Up version. Well I ordered it today anyway. I’m sure the new one will be nice and have improvements, but I’m in the market now. I think the endless reasons for delays is rather discouraging too.


----------



## mdorfler (Feb 26, 2018)

BXCc said:


> Well I don't feel like waiting and I got the 1-Up version. Well I ordered it today anyway. I'm sure the new one will be nice and have improvements, but I'm in the market now. I think the endless reasons for delays is rather discouraging too.


I felt the same but I bailed in February when I was told by Cal it would probably May or June for the quik rack 2. The improvements look nice but I needed a rack then. as riding season was starting, and 1up serves my needs. I only have one bike and it goes on and off in 5 seconds. I chained the rack to my hitch so it deters theft. I am happy.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

givemefive said:


> Sure there are some improvements I would make but I'm sure there would be improvements I would have for this vaporware too.


What was the point of this sentence? Why are you being snide?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Technically now it is the middle of May and I have yet to see an update as to the production issues from Cal's "perfect storm." Not faulting him on that at all as it is hard to plan for such things but the communication issue is something that bothers me (at least open communication via his website as he seems to be responsive to others via private email).

The $42 savings for the single rack design is something that most will overlook as the improvements on the Mach 2 vs. QR is something that does not, at first glance, seem substantial enough to warrant the wait. While I am not in immediate need for a tray rack it is something I would like to purchase sooner rather than later. Originally when I started watching this stuff happen, back in Dec last year, I was curious knowing what supply chains can be like. 

My question is that once Cal received word that he was going to be experiencing these delays and having a decent number of customers waiting, why not look at other sources? Yes, this may increase cost slightly but maybe communicate with your customers via the email and ask for feedback (surveymonkey is free) on those wishing to wait for a rack with the original supplier material which that could be an indefinite wait, or would people be willing to pay a bit more (say that $40 difference) to receive one sooner that uses another suppliers material. Of course, there are contracts and whatnot that have to be setup but if he truly has that many people waiting, then it would be a cost benefit risk analysis that could be quickly weighed and seen what the outcome would be. 

Personally, in a different life I dealt with supply chain delays on international suppliers. It is something that sucks extremely but can be worked around or weighed very quickly. You are rarely kept in the dark about your orders/supplies and communication with your vendor is something, at least for me, that is a constant weekly call. These vendors know that they can lose a large chunk of business/revenue quickly if things are not resolved and thus will look at whatever process is necessary to keep things moving.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Oktavius copied the latest correspondence here...

Quik-Rack Mach 2 - Page 3- Mtbr.com

It took a while before I received it via email as I guess they get sent in batches to the people on the list.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

gregnash said:


> Technically now it is the middle of May and I have yet to see an update as to the production issues from Cal's "perfect storm." Not faulting him on that at all as it is hard to plan for such things but the communication issue is something that bothers me (at least open communication via his website as he seems to be responsive to others via private email).
> 
> The $42 savings for the single rack design is something that most will overlook as the improvements on the Mach 2 vs. QR is something that does not, at first glance, seem substantial enough to warrant the wait. While I am not in immediate need for a tray rack it is something I would like to purchase sooner rather than later. Originally when I started watching this stuff happen, back in Dec last year, I was curious knowing what supply chains can be like.
> 
> ...


Your $42 savings makes some assumptions and generalizations. What about those that want a 2" only rack? A black rack?

Greater savings accumulate for a guy like me that wants a single rack and 1 add-on: $81 saved. If I want it in black, I'm saving $181.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

For me it is also about one company which seems to want to improve their product and another company which can't or won't address issues that users have found over it's many year history.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

KSTAV8R said:


> Your $42 savings makes some assumptions and generalizations. What about those that want a 2" only rack? A black rack?
> 
> Greater savings accumulate for a guy like me that wants a single rack and 1 add-on: $81 saved. If I want it in black, I'm saving $181.


Your right, I was generalizing that both were compared at single rack, 2" receiver and silver. However, not sure what you are saying about wanting black being cheaper? I thought black was more costly? If you go with the QR single with add-on you are looking at ~$440 vs. the single 1UP with add-on at ~$500 (for comparison sake as you can order a double of the heavy duty for $529).

Also, there was news that Cal is only offering two-tone black and silver, no color options though the site does not seem to be updated. Or was I misunderstanding that?


----------



## michael.gad (May 30, 2018)

I contacted Cal three or four days ago to get some measurements for the new rack , and the first racks to be shipped is around end of July.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Well most of you willing to wait it out will move up in line. I was #47 & bought a Monorail Solo & the single rack extension at 21% off. At about $350, it’s a great value & allows me the flexibility that I wanted to easily go back & forth between a 1 or 2 bike rack. If Cal ends up actually getting to market, great for him. I may take a look at his product in the future once things have baked in & he has the initial bugs worked out. So far I’m happy with the Monorail, but we’ll see how it goes over time.

Good luck to all of you & happy riding.


Sent from my iPhone, typos and all.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I have been communicating back and forth with Cal and he told me some good news about the rack. For folks like me with an oversized spare tire (Wrangler), the pivot plate on the rack that connects to the tray can be made at any length needed to clear the tire. This way I can ditch the hitch extension I have been using on another rack and not lose any tongue weight from using the hitch extender. Pretty cool. Now, I just need to wait my turn.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr Evil said:


> I have been communicating back and forth with Cal and he told me some good news about the rack. For folks like me with an oversized spare tire (Wrangler), the pivot plate on the rack that connects to the tray can be made at any length needed to clear the tire. This way I can ditch the hitch extension I have been using on another rack and not lose any tongue weight from using the hitch extender. Pretty cool. Now, I just need to wait my turn.


That is cool. Recently bought a 2004 Grand Cherokee to be my bike hauler. It has 32" tires on it right now which means the factory spare is useless. Have been looking at options for carrying a spare and a rear mount seems best but have been concerned with bike clearance. Most rear tire carriers for the WJ don't seem to be very tight to the back and have the tire sticking back unnecessarily. I'm tempted to make my own tire carrier so I can position the tire closer. Have also thought about building in a 2" receiver into the tire carrier only for bike rack use so that the tire and bike rack would be able to swing away together.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Just checking in to see if anyone has heard any recent updates on the projected ship date. The date has been pushed so many times, I just expect it at this point.


----------



## michael.gad (May 30, 2018)

one week ago Cal mentioned to me in an email that it being shipped end of July.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Lol.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Not really sure why some owners of the 1up rack feel the need to come here and belittle this small piece of vaporware? Not sure if it's just a feeble attempt to make yourselves feel better about your 1up purchase but really there is no need you guys have already a great rack and probably the best out so there is really no need to rip on the QR2. Just my $.02

p.s. I jumped ship myself.


----------



## givemefive (May 26, 2007)

the rack doesn't look to be much of an improvement but I do hope it comes out soon. I want an addon for my 1UP and i feel this rack may have an effect on prices eventually


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

bdundee said:


> Not really sure why some owners of the 1up rack feel the need to come here and belittle this small piece of vaporware? Not sure if it's just a feeble attempt to make yourselves feel better about your 1up purchase but really there is no need you guys have already a great rack and probably the best out so there is really no need to rip on the QR2. Just my $.02
> 
> p.s. I jumped ship myself.


Agreed. I'm not jumping ship due to the fact that this is the type of rack I want and the ability for Cal to make the bracket at a longer length will allow me to ditch the hitch (extension) on my Wrangler. So... HiHo, HiHo, it's off to wait I go...


----------



## michael.gad (May 30, 2018)

I am not ditching the hitch, i actually was trying to know the exact measurements, so i can get the dual ball mount and 2 inch hitch receiver.
As i have a trailer that i haul, in the same time i was doing a little project of replacing my trailer tongue with a longer one to accommodate 4 bike Quik rack mach2 

Cal knows his exact measurements for the old rack and the new one, you can tell he had all the design in his head.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr Evil said:


> Agreed. I'm not jumping ship due to the fact that this is the type of rack I want and the ability for Cal to make the bracket at a longer length will allow me to ditch the hitch (extension) on my Wrangler. So... HiHo, HiHo, it's off to wait I go...


I had one of the original 1UpUSA racks when they first came out and I wound up talking to Cal about it when he was still at the first company. That rack was light and worked really well.

When I got a fat bike, I gave my old 1UpUSA rack to my daughter and bought a new rack. This was after Robbie took over and Cal was gone and 1UpUSA made some modifications to the rack to get to the current version that you can buy now. That rack is MUCH heavier, it is not as light and it misses on the some of the features that made the original 1UpUSA rack so attractive to me. But it does handle my fatbike.

I'm on Cal's list for the new rack and it looks like it's exactly what I want. When they become available, I will go to that rack presuming it is exactly as it's shown in his videos. I very much like the need to forgo the funny security bolt add on mechanism, and the tilt mechanism is going to be useful when there are more than a single bike on board. Also, it's going to be a lot easier and faster to get the rack on and off the car with no need for a special tool. So I'm pretty excited by this and from what it looks like now, it will get back to some of the attractive features of the original rack which have been lost in the current version.

But, I have a rack that works and I can wait.

J.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I am waiting for someone to do a review or comparison between the 1-UP rack and the new Mach 2. I currently have a THULE T2 Pro rack and it is a nice rack. Unfortunately for me, 95% of the time, I only transport one bike and the T2 is just to cumbersome and heavy to put on and off. I see a lot of the riders using the 1-UP rack and have been curious. I watched the video Cal has made and I have a list of concerns:

1) The adjustable rollers that touch the tires are now adjustable and fastened with something similar to a bike axle. To me this translates into something easy to steal. I don't have a need for that level of flexibility.
2) The rack is designed to remove costs and make it lighter. Is it better? I like the the idea that both front and rear wheels are held with verticals. This is the biggest complaint I have with the other manufacturers. The Mach 2 verticals look less rigid.
3) The lack of a real locking system is a huge negative. The lock passing through the tightening mechanism will rattle. Cal needs to rethink this and add a locking mechanism for the bikes.
4) As others have questions, I hope Cal did not sacrifice performance just to hit a price point.


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

Ordering a 1up, as I can't wait any longer for Cal. Really disappointing, but if his ever comes out (and is same quality/price as it appears now), I can always sell the 1Up (as I'm sure there'll be a good market for them for years).

I've looked at other options, and was pretty keen on a Kuat Transfer to tide me over, but in the end I really want the small storage space option that the 1Up and Cal's new rack will do.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

jimglassford said:


> I am waiting for someone to do a review or comparison between the 1-UP rack and the new Mach 2. I currently have a THULE T2 Pro rack and it is a nice rack. Unfortunately for me, 95% of the time, I only transport one bike and the T2 is just to cumbersome and heavy to put on and off. I see a lot of the riders using the 1-UP rack and have been curious. I watched the video Cal has made and I have a list of concerns:
> 
> 1) The adjustable rollers that touch the tires are now adjustable and fastened with something similar to a bike axle. To me this translates into something easy to steal. I don't have a need for that level of flexibility.
> 2) The rack is designed to remove costs and make it lighter. Is it better? I like the the idea that both front and rear wheels are held with verticals. This is the biggest complaint I have with the other manufacturers. The Mach 2 verticals look less rigid.
> ...


Some comments:

1. Just replace them with bolts. Easy and cheap and no more flexibility.

2. The vertical pieces, presuming you use the rack correctly, are in tension not compression. So side to side stiffness is not all that important. I had an original 1UpUSA (a Cal design before current 1UpUSA guys modified the design) which had vertical pieces that look very similar to these. I drove that rack all over for about 20,000 miles with three to four bikes on it and never had a problem - it's plenty rigid and, the best news, is it is lighter than the current 1UpUSA design (which I also own). This is not a problem. BTW, that original rack now lives on my daughter's car and is still completely functional and being used consistently

I also have the same trays modified for use on the roof where they are up in the wind and had no problems with them either in thousands of miles of travel.

3. Locking mechanisms: I presume you mean a bike locking system since the rack does have provisions to lock it to the car.

I have yet to see a bike rack with a built in bike locking mechanism that comes on a rack that pretty much can't be defeated easily (often with just a screwdriver). You're better off coming up with your own with a cable and a lock than using what you get with the rack. Even better, never leave your bike on the car out of your sight.

My experience with both Thule and Yakima bike racks that had built in bike locking systems (cable based) is that they were largely a giant PITA and not particularly effective. I eventually removed the one from my Yakima roof rack (High Roller).

In general, using my own strategies and equipment has been much more secure and gives me much more piece of mind than the flimsy mfg based ones. That said, the bikes don't stay unattended on the back of our cars (our bikes are pretty high end and expensive). Presuming any locking system is going to provide more than a few minutes of protection when under attack by a thief is unbounded optimism.

4. I had the opportunity to work with Cal on his original rack - I was probably one of the first racks that he sold. He even helped me with roof rack versions of his trays that he made with input from me which I still have and use. I can guarantee you that he is not the kind of guy to cut corners or do it on the cheap. By the same score, he is also not one to simply overbuild it for the sake of over building it. He's a good engineer as evidenced by the fact that his original design is still in active use today and still being sold. Remains to be seen if this is a problem but I sure doubt it is. The reason that he used the direct to consumer sales model instead of dealers was that the rack was expensive to produce and that was the way to get the margin he needed to make a sustainable business.

But, the proof will be to see it when it's available. I have a rack that works and I don't need a new one urgently this season. So I'm waiting for them to become readily available. But when that happens, I'm going all in on it because the ease of use, the lightness and the enhancements over the current 1Up design are exactly the refinements I wished the current rack had.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

JohnJ80 said:


> Some comments:
> 
> 1. Just replace them with bolts. Easy and cheap and no more flexibility.
> 
> ...


AS for the locking, I was referring to both the rack locking to the hitch and the bike locking to the rack. As I stated in my original post, the padlock passing through a hole in the lever arm used to tighten the bolt in the hitch looks like an after thought. As I said, in the right position, that padlock will rattle against the supports. The locking mechanism on the Thule is great, both the rack lock and the bike lock. I don't leave my bike on the rack for long periods of time so it has to protect the bike only when I am making a quick run into a store or something. I am not worried about someone walking around a store parking lot with a large set of bolt cutters looking for a high end bike.

As for the uprights, time will tell. The single upright on my Thule feels rigid but at 70 MPH, there is a lot of flex and a few times, I had to pull over and re position the upright and re-tighten it. There is a lot of force on the side of the bike when it is in the air stream. The Mach 2 uprights have less mass than the 1-UP so I am just concerned.

As for replacing the cam lock system on the rollers with a bolt and nut, does the hardware have bolts that have that small a cross section in long lengths?

I have never met Cal and he may be a great engineer. His concept is great. However, he is also limited by low production materials and processes. Many of the higher volume racks on the market use plastic for the complex parts. This is possible due to volume. Tooling for plastic parts is very expensive. In lower volume, machining aluminum can be more cost effective. Aluminum is the better media, however, you the designs have to be pretty simple.

As I said, I hope Cal eventually does come out with the new rack on his own. The delays can point to a few issues including his manufacturing engineering ability, business ability and the limited financial resources at his disposal. It may also point to a marketing technique in that last year he knew he was no where near an introduction date but keeps talking about the imminent introduction as a way to keep everyone from buying a competitor's rack until his is in production. As delays continue, he may be forced to pick up a business partner that will, just like 1-UP, implement changes that detract from the design.

Right now, I want a single bike rack that is light weight, I do not need a second rack. I have time to wait so I will continue to follow the development.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

jimglassford said:


> AS for the locking, I was referring to both the rack locking to the hitch and the bike locking to the rack. As I stated in my original post, the padlock passing through a hole in the lever arm used to tighten the bolt in the hitch looks like an after thought. As I said, in the right position, that padlock will rattle against the supports. The locking mechanism on the Thule is great, both the rack lock and the bike lock. I don't leave my bike on the rack for long periods of time so it has to protect the bike only when I am making a quick run into a store or something. I am not worried about someone walking around a store parking lot with a large set of bolt cutters looking for a high end bike.
> 
> As for the uprights, time will tell. The single upright on my Thule feels rigid but at 70 MPH, there is a lot of flex and a few times, I had to pull over and re position the upright and re-tighten it. There is a lot of force on the side of the bike when it is in the air stream. The Mach 2 uprights have less mass than the 1-UP so I am just concerned.
> 
> ...


Here's the short answer - I have been using products designed by Cal for many years now and have found them all to work well and be both industry leading and world class so I expect more of the same on this refinement of his design. All that said, the rest is speculation until it shows up.

For the record - locking mechanisms on Thule and Yakima (I have both) are one click this side of a joke and I've used that on multiple occasions to get mine open when I've had key problems. Please be very careful if you rely on them. They are all but security window dressing.

The design of the 1up racks in all of its permutations has not been an issue in flex of the wheel support pieces. It won't be on these either. I think this might be the first time I've ever heard it mentioned and it certainly hasn't been an issue on my two hitch racks nor my two roof racks of the same design. To put a point on it, I hit a heat buckle in the pavement at 80mph in our SUV on the interstate in western Nebraska en enroute to Colorado. We went close to airborne with four bikes on the back of the much lighter weight original rack. Nothing happened and everything was fine and in position. I'm pretty confident in stating this won't be a problem simply by design.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone hear an updated date? Curious if it slipped again or are we still on track for end of July shipping?


----------



## michael.gad (May 30, 2018)

not heard anything yet, still i think Cal is filling with the trademark office to cancel what the other guy registered as trademark ( 1UP ).


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Rockadile said:


> Anyone hear an updated date? Curious if it slipped again or are we still on track for end of July shipping?


Was curious of the same thing. No updates on the website and still not able to place any sort of order. A bit on the frustrating side for someone that works in IT Customer Service and has done webdesign. Doesn't take much to publish a simple update on the main page of the website or shoot an email out to a distribution list with a quick status.

Can hear people now.... "Well maybe he is just so busy with other stuff that he doesn't have the time." Just like anything else in life, you will never have the time unless you make the time. Just a bit frustrating is all.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

From three weeks ago: 

"We still need a few more parts before we can begin to shipping. Our complete product line needs to be ready before we launch the new Quik-Rack Mach 2. For your place on the list #1928 we plan on late fall. Sorry for the delay this is a very big project with a lot of work to make it happen."

I wouldn't bet on July.


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

alexdi said:


> From three weeks ago:
> 
> "I wouldn't bet on July".


I'm betting on 2019.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

This is THE rack to have, for those that don’t actually need a rack.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

michael.gad said:


> not heard anything yet, still i think Cal is filling with the trademark office to cancel what the other guy registered as trademark ( 1UP ).


Didn't the other company keep the 1Up name? Because Cal dropped all references to it following their lawsuit...

I'm personally waiting for who gets to change the name of their rack - I can't see two different companies selling a very similar product with almost the exact same name. Something's gotta give...


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Eastcoastroots said:


> Didn't the other company keep the 1Up name? Because Cal dropped all references to it following their lawsuit...
> 
> I'm personally waiting for who gets to change the name of their rack - I can't see two different companies selling a very similar product with almost the exact same name. Something's gotta give...


there are 7Up, Talk Up, Sprite, Sierra Mist, etc...Just stay away from names like Enduro, RackJumper, Hardrack, or Epic, the eye in the sky is watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

mbmb65 said:


> This is THE rack to have, for those that don't actually need a rack.


That's one solid slogan there.:thumbsup:


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

alexdi said:


> From three weeks ago:
> 
> "We still need a few more parts before we can begin to shipping. Our complete product line needs to be ready before we launch the new Quik-Rack Mach 2. For your place on the list #1928 we plan on late fall. Sorry for the delay this is a very big project with a lot of work to make it happen."
> 
> I wouldn't bet on July.


Sounds like his assumption is still that everyone who signed up for his newsletter is definitely going to order a rack.

Wish he would have taken deposits so we all would know our actual place in line.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

KSTAV8R said:


> Sounds like his assumption is still that everyone who signed up for his newsletter is definitely going to order a rack.
> 
> Wish he would have taken deposits so we all would know our actual place in line.


As much as I would like to know my ACTUAL place in line (instead of #1675) nothing good could have come out of taking deposits. I can only imagine the bedlam that would be taking place with people getting upset for waiting, wanting refunds, etc.. I do assume though that there aren't 1674 people ahead of me actually buying one.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Dr Evil said:


> As much as I would like to know my ACTUAL place in line (instead of #1675) nothing good could have come out of taking deposits. I can only imagine the bedlam that would be taking place with people getting upset for waiting, wanting refunds, etc.. I do assume though that there aren't 1674 people ahead of me actually buying one.


I disagree. To me, the benefits of a deposit would outweigh the negatives.

$75.00 non-refundable equals cash on hand, and an exact number of units you really need to start with.

I confident that there wouldn't be 4200 plus paying a deposits.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

KSTAV8R said:


> I disagree. To me, the benefits of a deposit would outweigh the negatives.
> 
> $75.00 non-refundable equals cash on hand, and an exact number of units you really need to start with.
> 
> I confident that there wouldn't be 4200 plus paying a deposits.


Have you read this entire thread? There are many who have jumped ship. This rack was slated to be start shipping in December. Now it is looking like I he delay could be a year (or more). Some were irate for the date slippage alone. A $75 non-refundable deposit would NOT have gone well and could've wreaked havoc on the product launch.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

I’ve read every post, most of them twice.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

If Cal fails to get financing and Quik-Rack goes under, you lose the deposit.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

jimglassford said:


> If Cal fails to get financing and Quik-Rack goes under, you lose the deposit.


That's the risk you take if you are willing to pay a deposit. But you also know your spot in line.

Also, if you ask for a deposit you have that much more capital to get started.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

KSTAV8R said:


> That's the risk you take if you are willing to pay a deposit. But you also know your spot in line.
> 
> Also, if you ask for a deposit you have that much more capital to get started.


I respectfully disagree. I own a business myself. I as a business owner would not want to go anywhere near this. Using your customers money to get your business off the ground and have delay after delay with no guarantee of actual product for the foreseeable future. What could go wrong lol. No thanks. This is the best scenario for all involved IMHO as frustrating as it is.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Dr Evil said:


> I respectfully disagree. I own a business myself. I as a business owner would not want to go anywhere near this. Using your customers money to get your business off the ground and have delay after delay with no guarantee of actual product for the foreseeable future. What could go wrong lol. No thanks. This is the best scenario for all involved IMHO as frustrating as it is.


Deposts/Kickstarter fundraisers get businesses up and running all the time.

Differenxw of opinion on whether or not you're willing to put your money where you're trust is. Most have enough trust to sign up for a newsletter while others may wish to put their money in and run the risk but have a real idea of where they are in line.

Newsletter sign up = no risk for either party = business doesn't know how many they really have to produce = no one knows where in line they really are

Deposits = risk for 'investors' = pressure to produce = working capital = people know exactly how many products are needed for launch

Different models completely, but no one model will be best for everyone.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

A deposit from a potential buyer does not make you an investor. 

Knowing your place in line? That is someone who just wants to have bragging rights that they purchased one of the first runs. I doubt a bike carrier will have a collector value one day.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Both your statement are false from my perspective.

I invest in a company every time I buy something from them. My return on investment? The product I have in my possession.

Bragging rights? Nope.

I just want a reasonable expectation of when I might be getting my product. Telling me: “Based on the fact that you SIGNED UP FOR A NEWSLETTER as number 3,212; you’re looking at February 2019; isn’t nothing more than a wild guess.

3,000 people ahead of me could ACTUALLY ORDER THE PRODUCT or 50 could. There’s absolutely no way of knowing at this point. With deposits, after they actually go into production, a guy would have a much better idea of how long he might be waiting.

I want a rack. This one is worth waiting for. Everyone wants to know just how long it’s might be, I would just prefer that the timeline wasn’t a guess.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I think if Cal was actually sure of his financing and business plan he could take deposits. But there is the question of pricing isn't there? I know he has stated what they will sell for but until you can actually buy one...Costs can go up, The business plan can go off the rails pretty quick.
Wasn't it this thread that talked about licencing rather than manufacturing? I forget.
I watched a documentary about Tesla when they had to tell their customers that put a sizeable deposit down that the end price was going to be a lot more. No refunds because the money was already spent. 
Us as cyclists are one of the cheapest people around, think of the complaining we would do if Cal wanted more money?
How many of you would buy a quick Rack with the revisions if it cost one or two hundred more than the 1up? Lets let Cal know.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

KSTAV8R said:


> Deposts/Kickstarter fundraisers get businesses up and running all the time.


This isn't Deposts/Kickstarter though. If that is what would work it should be set up that way.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

KSTAV8R said:


> I just want a reasonable expectation of when I might be getting my product. Telling me: "Based on the fact that you SIGNED UP FOR A NEWSLETTER as number 3,212; you're looking at February 2019; isn't nothing more than a wild guess.


Even if you knew you were customer #1, you still wouldn't know when you would receive product so I don't know how deposits would help you figure that out. If the rack ever does become available (and I hope it does), I doubt the guy will go down the newsletter list and ask every individual if they want to purchase the rack and wait for a reply. That would be a huge waste of time. My guess is that it will be posted one day on the website that it's available to purchase....for anyone.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

aski said:


> I doubt the guy will go down the newsletter list and ask every individual if they want to purchase the rack and wait for a reply.


This is EXACTLY what he plans to do.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

KSTAV8R said:


> This is EXACTLY what he plans to do.


How do you know? Very time consuming indeed. He would need to put a time limit on how long people would need to respond by.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

Dr Evil said:


> How do you know?


An e-mail to me from Cal:

"Xxxxxx,

You were added to the list on 04/20/18. You are #3512 on the list. We don't take deposits at this time. When the rack is ready to ship and we get to your name we will contact you. I have no way knowing how many customers will wait.

Cal Phillips"


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

KSTAV8R said:


> An e-mail to me from Cal:
> 
> "Xxxxxx,
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are antsy and bummed that you were the 3512th person to sign up. Unfortunately, that's your place in line. It seems that you just want to buy your way to the front of the line but Cal is not currently offering that option. Even if you could you still wouldn't have any idea of when you'll receive your rack since Cal doesn't even know.

Certainly you aren't going to actually be the 3512th person to buy a rack. Several people on this thread alone have indicated that they've signed up twice or gave up waiting and purchased a different rack.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

alexdi said:


> Sorry for the delay this is a very big project with a lot of work to make it happen.


That's funny.



KSTAV8R said:


> Wish he would have taken deposits so we all would know our actual place in line.


Cal not taking deposits is a wise business decision considering the sh*tstorm he has created.


----------



## donkJR (Jul 17, 2018)

On the fence for if I should wait or not. I just signed up to be on the wait list so judging by some reactions, it will be sometime next year until I get my order if this thing ever goes live. I like the improvements, but can't justify waiting forever. If I don't see some movement by August, I plan on ordering the 1upUSA version.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

donkJR said:


> On the fence for if I should wait or not. I just signed up to be on the wait list so judging by some reactions, it will be sometime next year until I get my order if this thing ever goes live. I like the improvements, but can't justify waiting forever. If I don't see some movement by August, I plan on ordering the 1upUSA version.


I was in the same position and ended up with the 1up version. I have absolutely no regrets.

I was going to post my thoughts here on the 1up but I didn't want to derail the thread. Check the 1up review thread.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

So I have 2 racks. One from Quadratec that I got that hangs the bike from a crossbar adapter (holds 4 bikes) that has a longer arm coming out of the hitch to accommodate an oversized spare tire on my Jeep and a Swagman XTC-2 that requires a hitch extension. Depending on if both my guys ride with me dictates which rack I use. Now since my youngest is starting college late August and my older son goes back to college I will be giving them each one of the racks. My older son also has a Wrangler so he is getting the one from Quadratec while my younger son gets the Swagman. That leaves dad with none. I wasn't sure if they were both wanting to bring their bikes with them but they do and I have no problem with that. The only problem I do have is needing a rack and preferring to get this one that I won't be able to get until AT LEAST winter (being #1675 on the list).

I just ordered a Rockymounts Monorail Solo in the meantime. I'll keep my hitch extension since my younger son doesn't need it for the Swagman (no spare tire on the rear) and use it for the Rockymounts. Nice looking rack and a close second for me compared to the Mach 2. When and if I am called for the Mach 2 I'll figure out what to do then. As much as I thought I could wait my situation has changed a bit. I did contemplate the 1up for a brief moment but didn't want to spend $349 (black) plus shipping on something that I wanted the improved version of anyway.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

BXCc said:


> I was in the same position and ended up with the 1up version. I have absolutely no regrets.
> 
> I was going to post my thoughts here on the 1up but I didn't want to derail the thread. Check the 1up review thread.


Why would you have any regrets now? The Quik-Rack has not been released yet. The question is if you have regrets AFTER the Quik-Rack is released (if it ever gets released).


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Rockadile said:


> Why would you have any regrets now? The Quik-Rack has not been released yet. The question is if you have regrets AFTER the Quik-Rack is released (if it ever gets released).


:thumbsup: very good point


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

One of the improvements on the Mach 2 is the locking pin to add a secondary securing system in case the bolt/wedge loosens over time. My Thule has a similar device. I wish one of the companies would add a detent to hold the pin open when removing the rack. A simple twist and lock or even a magnet would be low cost and simple.

If you have to hold the pin open with one hand, you are removing the rack with only the remaining hand. As corrosion builds over time with your hitch and rack, you will have to wiggle the hitch and that will be awkward with one hand. My Thule two bike rack weighs 58 pounds. Try reaching over the rack, hold the pin with one hand and wiggle with the other.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

jimglassford said:


> One of the improvements on the Mach 2 is the locking pin to add a secondary securing system in case the bolt/wedge loosens over time. My Thule has a similar device. I wish one of the companies would add a detent to hold the pin open when removing the rack. A simple twist and lock or even a magnet would be low cost and simple.
> 
> If you have to hold the pin open with one hand, you are removing the rack with only the remaining hand. As corrosion builds over time with your hitch and rack, you will have to wiggle the hitch and that will be awkward with one hand. My Thule two bike rack weighs 58 pounds. Try reaching over the rack, hold the pin with one hand and wiggle with the other.


Corrosion should be much less of an issue with the aluminum 1up or Mach 2 than the steel Thule rack.


----------



## givemefive (May 26, 2007)

jimglassford said:


> One of the improvements on the Mach 2 is the locking pin to add a secondary securing system in case the bolt/wedge loosens over time..


the 1upusa rack comes with a velcro strap.. works fine as backup. I don't like that pin at all actually.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Aluminum corrodes as well, it just does not turn red. When you place that aluminum up against the steel, you will get a lot of corrosion on the aluminum.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

For me, I don't see many of the improvements as, well, improvements. They are just different. Whether they will make life easier for you or not, is up to you. 

My comment on not having any regrets on buying the currently available 1up, would probably be better worded as this. If I had both the racks in front of me sitting side by side and the cost was close enough to be a wash, I'm thinking I would probably still buy the 1up.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

BXCc said:


> I'm thinking I would probably still buy the 1up.


To each their own, but to me that's like paying MORE money for LAST year's model of iPhone rather than the newest and improved model.

The biggest enhancement to me is the speed and ease (tool less) of adding multiple add-ons, and not having to buy, them install and uninstall an extra piece to tilt the rack up and down each time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

KSTAV8R said:


> To each their own, but to me that's like paying MORE money for LAST year's model of iPhone rather than the newest and improved model.
> 
> The biggest enhancement to me is the speed and ease (tool less) of adding multiple add-ons, and not having to buy, them install and uninstall an extra piece to tilt the rack up and down each time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"To each their own" is exactly my point. Some, like me, do not see them as improvements as the original design suits my needs better. It just means that there are two options with slightly different features. I have 8 bikes in my house and only 1 is a fat bike. I also frequently carry 3 or 4 bikes. Not having to worry about pedal position when loading the 2nd, 3rd and 4th bikes is quite nice. That was something that I didn't think about until I converted one tray to be fat bike capable. Now with clipless pedals, it clears fine. But my wife and kids run flats, and those do not allow the arms to clear. Since I bought two base units, I have 4 allen wrenches which means I keep one in each vehicle and one in the garage. So having to loosen two bolts to add an add-on is pretty minimal. But like you said, to each their own.

FWIW, I am not here to bash on the new version. I'm sure it will be sweet and people will love it when it arrives. I was just pointing out that just because it's newer, it does not mean that it is better. It's just different. It's up to the buyer to decide if it's better for them or not. And last thing, I would pay the same money for an iphone 8 compared to an iphone X as I don't want to deal with the facial recognition stuff. But maybe I'm just getting old. :thumbsup:


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

KSTAV8R said:


> not having to buy, them install and uninstall an extra piece to tilt the rack up and down each time.


Maybe I'm reading this wrong but you can still tilt the rack without buying extra pieces. With the bikes off, it's simple either way. You just have to lean over a bit on the old version. As for bikes being loaded, have you tilted either version when loaded with 2, 3, or 4 bikes? Not having to reach to the base unit is definitely a little easier, but you're still lifting 100lbs of bikes. I'm not a fan of lifting from the bike and trying to lift the end of the rack itself is a bear as the bikes are hitting you in the head. :madman:

Visual aid


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

I was added to the list 12/18/17, #2165.
I have since then bought a 1up black 2 bike rack with 1 add-on, then last week bought another add-on to make it 4 bikes, along with 4 wheel locks and a hitch lock.
Both times I've ordered, the products were delivered in less then 1 week.

Since I've been using this rack almost daily, the nuances I have found are as follows.

Tightening/loosening the bolt that jams it into the hitch is a bit of a hassle, the provided Allen wrench is too long to spin it in a complete circle. I could cut the wrench shorter to fix this. Would be a little less leverage for tightening/loosening by hand.

Any more than 2 bike configurations is a major pain in the ass to try and tilt the rack up or down, without bikes and especially WITH bikes loaded as I am a short person, so longer arms would help to be able to reach around everything to release the latch that always hangs up left to right. By the time you get to 4 racks, its impossible for me to do alone. I wouldn't mind adding the extended release lever if 1 of them would work with each configuration. I am always swapping from 2, 3, 4 racks though.

Being able to lift the arms that hold the tires from stowed position up to put a bike in with 1 hand would be nice when your holding your bike with the other hand on the ground. Not possible with the latch design, must use 2 hands. If there was a way to release the latch to stay open while loading, would be great.

That's about it. I'm not pulling my name off his list, I have no money tied up in it, and if they become available, I'll consider getting it as well.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

codytaylor said:


> Being able to lift the arms that hold the tires from stowed position up to put a bike in with 1 hand would be nice when your holding your bike with the other hand on the ground. Not possible with the latch design, must use 2 hands. If there was a way to release the latch to stay open while loading, would be great.
> .


I have found that only releasing the front wheel makes this a bit easier. If the back wheel is still supported, the bike won't flop around as much. When it's just me, I just release the front at the trail head. When I'm done riding, I throw my bike in the rack with the rear arm already in place and just cinch up the front.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

BXCc said:


> I have found that only releasing the front wheel makes this a bit easier. If the back wheel is still supported, the bike won't flop around as much. When it's just me, I just release the front at the trail head. When I'm done riding, I throw my bike in the rack with the rear arm already in place and just cinch up the front.


Yes I do the same thing. I was talking about when all the arms are completely down from not being used - to loading a bike up out of the shop.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

BXCc said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong but you can still tilt the rack without buying extra pieces. With the bikes off, it's simple either way. You just have to lean over a bit on the old version. As for bikes being loaded, have you tilted either version when loaded with 2, 3, or 4 bikes? Not having to reach to the base unit is definitely a little easier, but you're still lifting 100lbs of bikes. I'm not a fan of lifting from the bike and trying to lift the end of the rack itself is a bear as the bikes are hitting you in the head. :madman:
> 
> Visual aid
> 
> View attachment 1208605


"I apologize, I left off the note: tilt the rack from the REAR of the rack, without..."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

BXCc said:


> "To each their own" is exactly my point. Some, like me, do not see them as improvements as the original design suits my needs better. It just means that there are two options with slightly different features. I have 8 bikes in my house and only 1 is a fat bike. I also frequently carry 3 or 4 bikes. Not having to worry about pedal position when loading the 2nd, 3rd and 4th bikes is quite nice. That was something that I didn't think about until I converted one tray to be fat bike capable. Now with clipless pedals, it clears fine. But my wife and kids run flats, and those do not allow the arms to clear. Since I bought two base units, I have 4 allen wrenches which means I keep one in each vehicle and one in the garage. So having to loosen two bolts to add an add-on is pretty minimal. But like you said, to each their own.
> 
> FWIW, I am not here to bash on the new version. I'm sure it will be sweet and people will love it when it arrives. I was just pointing out that just because it's newer, it does not mean that it is better. It's just different. It's up to the buyer to decide if it's better for them or not. And last thing, I would pay the same money for an iphone 8 compared to an iphone X as I don't want to deal with the facial recognition stuff. But maybe I'm just getting old.


Did it cost to do the fat bike conversion?

If so, I would view not having to buy a fat bike conversion kit as an enhancement over the original.

You said you would pay the SAME money for an iPhone 8 as an iPhone X, but to me this is like paying MORE to get the iPhone 7 when the release of the iPhone 11 is a few months from hitting the shelf for $150.00 LESS.

I get it, I'm looking to rationalize and have no regrets about waiting for the product I want, it feels like you're looking to rationalize and have no regrets about buying the current model; which is all gravy and not really worth debating anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

KSTAV8R said:


> Did it cost to do the fat bike conversion?
> 
> If so, I would view not having to buy a fat bike conversion kit as an enhancement over the original.
> 
> ...


I think we are on the same page. I view the racks as being two different units with similar qualities. Not last years version vs latest and greatest. It's about finding what suits the individual users needs. That's why I'm not bashing the quik-rack. Just pointing out some differences. I wanted to wait but couldn't wait this long. And now that I've used the 1up version, I don't think I would get the newer version. But that's just me and my needs.


----------



## kingspa09 (Dec 12, 2012)

To me, the "keyed alike" 4 padlocks for the to-be-releases Quick Rack seems like an afterthought. Looking at it, my guess is the lock on the cinch lever would rattle like all hell on a dirt road.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

One thing I am curious about is the new and improved release mechanism for the uprights. The 1-up rack has a machined aluminum bar with teeth. From the video, the Mach 2 appears to use a smooth bar with some type of friction holding ability. Cal mentioned that this is an improvement over the old design in that the tooth design may jamb. For those who own a 1-UP, have you had any issues with the tooth design?


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

SCTerp said:


> Cal not taking deposits is a wise business decision considering the sh*tstorm he has created.


I wouldn't consider this a shitstorm, but I agree that not taking deposits is a good idea. As someone who has launched a small batch product before and done both the deposit and no deposit method, not taking deposits is much less hassle. Use the email list to gauge interest, order a quantity of product you think will sell and you have the dollars to finance, then take orders when said product is complete. Taking deposits means you have issues with customers constantly asking when their product will be ready after the inevitable production delays occur, and then some customers don't reply or follow up in a reasonable amount of time once the product is ready, which means they are blocking other ready to buy customers.



donkJR said:


> On the fence for if I should wait or not. I just signed up to be on the wait list so judging by some reactions, it will be sometime next year until I get my order if this thing ever goes live. I like the improvements, but can't justify waiting forever. If I don't see some movement by August, I plan on ordering the 1upUSA version.


I understand not waiting forever, but the choice doesn't come down to only the Quik Rack vs the 1up. You can still pick any other rack out there, and lots of them are as good or better than the 1up and cost significantly less.



OldHouseMan said:


> Corrosion should be much less of an issue with the aluminum 1up or Mach 2 than the steel Thule rack.


The main issue is the inside of the steel hitch receiver corroding than the rack itself.



givemefive said:


> the 1upusa rack comes with a velcro strap.. works fine as backup. I don't like that pin at all actually.


The strap works, but is extremely hokey given how expensive the 1up is. I do agree that holding a pin with one hand while removing the rack is not ideal.



BXCc said:


> "To each their own" is exactly my point. Some, like me, do not see them as improvements as the original design suits my needs better. It just means that there are two options with slightly different features.
> 
> FWIW, I am not here to bash on the new version. I'm sure it will be sweet and people will love it when it arrives. I was just pointing out that just because it's newer, it does not mean that it is better. It's just different. It's up to the buyer to decide if it's better for them or not.


There are several issues with the 1up that are improved upon by the Quik Rack. Overall the Quik Rack is an improvement. Yes the 1up is useable as-is, but it has its quirks. That's not to say the Quik Rack won't end up with it's own set of quirks, but it's starting from a better place. But I do love how most people that buy a 1up need to justify how it is the best rack ever after spending so much money on it . I did own a 1up for a season but for a variety of reasons sold it, as it is definitely not the best rack ever.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

JustMtnB44 said:


> There are several issues with the 1up that are improved upon by the Quik Rack. Overall the Quik Rack is an improvement. Yes the 1up is useable as-is, but it has its quirks. That's not to say the Quik Rack won't end up with it's own set of quirks, but it's starting from a better place. But I do love how most people that buy a 1up need to justify how it is the best rack ever after spending so much money on it . I did own a 1up for a season but for a variety of reasons sold it, as it is definitely not the best rack ever.


I do not feel the need to justify my purchase to myself or to anyone else. I'm just trying to give some information for the people that keep saying that they don't know if they should wait or not as I was one of them. Maybe it's not that people are trying to justify their purchase but that people love their new rack and how much nicer it is than the others they have used so they want to share the stoke.

You're right in the fact that every rack has it's own little issues. It's up to the buyer to be informed on what's best for them. It's just like buying a bike, what's best for me will NOT be the best for everyone. I've had Sportrack, Swagman, Yakima, and many Thule racks over the years so I have seen many pro's and con's to different racks. For me, I am sure that either of these versions would work just fine but I do think that the 1up suits my needs better. I am not saying it's better or worse than anything else out there, just that I am done with all other racks. If the Quik-Rack was available 2 months ago, I probably would have went that way and been completely satisfied.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

BXCc said:


> "To each their own" is exactly my point. Some, like me, do not see them as improvements as the original design suits my needs better. It just means that there are two options with slightly different features. I have 8 bikes in my house and only 1 is a fat bike. I also frequently carry 3 or 4 bikes. Not having to worry about pedal position when loading the 2nd, 3rd and 4th bikes is quite nice. That was something that I didn't think about until I converted one tray to be fat bike capable. Now with clipless pedals, it clears fine. But my wife and kids run flats, and those do not allow the arms to clear. Since I bought two base units, I have 4 allen wrenches which means I keep one in each vehicle and one in the garage. So having to loosen two bolts to add an add-on is pretty minimal. But like you said, to each their own.
> 
> FWIW, I am not here to bash on the new version. I'm sure it will be sweet and people will love it when it arrives. I was just pointing out that just because it's newer, it does not mean that it is better. It's just different. It's up to the buyer to decide if it's better for them or not. And last thing, I would pay the same money for an iphone 8 compared to an iphone X as I don't want to deal with the facial recognition stuff. But maybe I'm just getting old. :thumbsup:


I ditched my 6s plus for Google Fi and Android a few months ago. Huge improvement.

But Google Fi manages to have something to compare.

1up or Cal's new product, it is a matter of preferences.

The bashing, which I contributed to heavily, would have been avoided had Cal not taken to the forums to start-and he then had to delete all his BS posts.

Good luck to Cal, hope he gets it going with another option that people love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

...


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

jimglassford said:


> One thing I am curious about is the new and improved release mechanism for the uprights. The 1-up rack has a machined aluminum bar with teeth. From the video, the Mach 2 appears to use a smooth bar with some type of friction holding ability. Cal mentioned that this is an improvement over the old design in that the tooth design may jamb. For those who own a 1-UP, have you had any issues with the tooth design?


No. The 1up is the best rack that I have owned or used. The new quick rack may be better but lets see it in real life and I wonder what it will cost?


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

jimglassford said:


> One thing I am curious about is the new and improved release mechanism for the uprights. The 1-up rack has a machined aluminum bar with teeth. From the video, the Mach 2 appears to use a smooth bar with some type of friction holding ability. Cal mentioned that this is an improvement over the old design in that the tooth design may jamb. For those who own a 1-UP, have you had any issues with the tooth design?


I abandoned the Mach 2 and bought the available 1-UP this spring. That said, I appreciate the design upgrade on the Mach 2 especially in regards to that toothed bar. Mine is 'new' and not chewed up yet, but it's clear that over time it will eventually need to be replaced. The bar is pretty inexpensive itself though and not difficult to replace at all.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

I looked at this thread 6 months ago and can't believe people are still even talking about this. Either this guys design can't be made at the price he has advertised with any quality, or he is a terrible businessman. 

**** show


----------



## hotsalsa (Jun 10, 2011)

Honestly I am super interested but am giving up.

I have a 1UP and like it. It looks like the QRM2 is superior but considering it not being available, the wait list, and the lack of details I'll check back in a year or two.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Getting close to the recently mentioned ship date. I wonder if the date has slipped again.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Cal told me I was probably looking at winter. I got my Rockymount Monorail Solo a few days ago. Very nice rack. I'll see what happens when ever I get a call for the Mach2.


----------



## MTB Big E (Jul 24, 2018)

Rockadile said:


> It sounds like you are antsy and bummed that you were the 3512th person to sign up. Unfortunately, that's your place in line. It seems that you just want to buy your way to the front of the line but Cal is not currently offering that option. Even if you could you still wouldn't have any idea of when you'll receive your rack since Cal doesn't even know.
> 
> Certainly you aren't going to actually be the 3512th person to buy a rack. Several people on this thread alone have indicated that they've signed up twice or gave up waiting and purchased a different rack.


I got the same message
Except I'm #4399
Hope that makes you feel a little better


----------



## bahulz (Jul 23, 2014)

#3035 here... Just here to see if anyone has captured one of these unicorns yet...
Reading the thread, I see no one has.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr Evil said:


> Cal told me I was probably looking at winter. I got my Rockymount Monorail Solo a few days ago. Very nice rack. I'll see what happens when ever I get a call for the Mach2.


I also bought the monorail solo and I'm happy with it so far. It's very solid.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

matrix311 said:


> I also bought the monorail solo and I'm happy with it so far. It's very solid.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


:thumbsup:


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I started doing some research on the 1-UP USA racks. I really did not see anyone complaining in a review about the features. A very few people commented on the release mechanism for tilting the rack up or down, the special tool for the retention bolt and the Velcro strap, but could not find anyone complaining about the ratchet system jamming. A number of older product evaluations on other sites commented on the amount the rack bounces over rough roads. I believe this is a factor in all racks. The tolerances need to be large enough to work in dirty environments.

My needs are simple, I want a very light weight rack that I can leave on the car 24/7. I would be happy with one that runs a bolt through the retention pin hole versus a special expanding device. I really do not care about the folding function either. I would gladly sacrifice this for a very rigid rack.

Does it make sense just to Tig Weld a 1 1/4" solid aluminum bar to a 1/4" aluminum plate and then purchase a single expansion from 1-UP USA to bolt to the plate? I would drill and tap the 1 1/4" bar to accept a stainless steel bolt to secure the device. The added plate would be necessary to raise the extruded rack up high enough so it would not scrape the pavement on driveways. I believe this would eliminate the biggest complaint about movement in all of the joints. If I need to carry more bikes, or need the tilt function, I could just use my Thule.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

jimglassford said:


> Does it make sense just to Tig Weld a 1 1/4" solid aluminum bar to a 1/4" aluminum plate and then purchase a single expansion from 1-UP USA to bolt to the plate? I would drill and tap the 1 1/4" bar to accept a stainless steel bolt to secure the device. The added plate would be necessary to raise the extruded rack up high enough so it would not scrape the pavement on driveways. I believe this would eliminate the biggest complaint about movement in all of the joints. If I need to carry more bikes, or need the tilt function, I could just use my Thule.


I like this idea. You really wouldn't have to use TIG/AL, just MIG/steel. Nice a simple. I ride solo 99% of the time anyway.


----------



## donkJR (Jul 17, 2018)

The only reason I'm waiting a little longer is I like the two upgrades/features on the Mach2 versus the 1up. 

1. The ability to use a single rack, and then add 3 additional add-ons to get 4 racks/bikes. It looks like the 1up single only allows you to add 2 add-ons for a max of 3 bikes. I typically only have to carry 1 bike like 60 to 70% of the time, but there are some times I have to carry up to 3 and soon 4 when my kids get older. 

2. I like the ability to tilt the entire tray from the last add-on versus the 1up, where the tilt latch has to be engaged under the first rack. This isn't that big of a deal, but its a nice feature. 

Given all of that, if there isn't some type of update soon, I'll join the others and just get a 1up. I currently have a yakima hitch rack so not in a rush but it would be nice to get something new soon. 

Hope to hear something soon.


----------



## Sharky1528 (Oct 19, 2011)

Been following this but I’m not on the list just yet.... guess I’m waiting on them hitting the market and some honest reviews before I fork out my $$$$$


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Guess the end of July is not happening...


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Sharky1528 said:


> Been following this but I'm not on the list just yet.... guess I'm waiting on them hitting the market and some honest reviews before I fork out my $$$$$


Might as well get on the list. It doesn't cost you anything. You also aren't committing to anything by getting on.


----------



## donkJR (Jul 17, 2018)

I was told sometime early next year based on my number 334X (can't remember right now) and seeing that these have not shipped yet I gave up and just ordered the 1up rack. 

Not looking back.


----------



## belikin (Feb 23, 2018)

jimglassford said:


> One of the improvements on the Mach 2 is the locking pin to add a secondary securing system in case the bolt/wedge loosens over time. My Thule has a similar device. I wish one of the companies would add a detent to hold the pin open when removing the rack. A simple twist and lock or even a magnet would be low cost and simple.
> 
> When i first heard of the locking pin on the new rack design i liked the idea of the rack being securely attached to the car so i got my name on the list in January. I needed a rack and with no new rack in sight could not wait so I gave up on Cal and in the spring and bought a 1UP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharky1528 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice 100 Series !!!



BXCc said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong but you can still tilt the rack without buying extra pieces. With the bikes off, it's simple either way. You just have to lean over a bit on the old version. As for bikes being loaded, have you tilted either version when loaded with 2, 3, or 4 bikes? Not having to reach to the base unit is definitely a little easier, but you're still lifting 100lbs of bikes. I'm not a fan of lifting from the bike and trying to lift the end of the rack itself is a bear as the bikes are hitting you in the head. :madman:
> 
> Visual aid
> 
> View attachment 1208605


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Quik Rack sent out an email directing folks to their latest newsletter posting on their website...

https://www.quikrack.com/about/newsletter/

Recently purchased a new daily driver with a 2" hitch. My current rack, Yakima Dr Tray, is 1 1/4". Since there is no conversion kit for the rack, have been using an adapter while I wait for the Mach 2 to be released. If it is really 8 months till launch, looks like I'll be getting a different rack sooner. Still like the Mach 2 and hope it eventually releases.


----------



## bahulz (Jul 23, 2014)

*Spring 2019, .....yeah I'm out now. 1-UP for me.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

No shock there. Glad I went with the Monorail Solo. To quote the late great Tom Petty, "The waiting is the hardest part."


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Haha. At this drop out rate, I may be the first to get one.  Granted I may be too old to ride but still...


----------



## donkJR (Jul 17, 2018)

This just solidified by decision to go with 1UP. I'm still interested in the new Mach2 but can't wait another year (I'm far down the list) and who knows how much longer.


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

This is really disappointing news. I was cool with fall, but waiting till sometime in spring is just too long. Sucks that the Rockymounts single won't fit my 1261mm wheelbase by 1"

I feel bad for Cal's inbox...


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I again reviewed the Quikrack web site and looked at the Mach 2 hitch version. I can't identify 3 extrusions. The v-shaped extrusion that hold the tire is the only one that is obvious. All other components are CNC machined or are standard size tubing and flat stock cut to length and welded. Maybe the uprights that hold the tire can be extruded then machined. 

If Cal has three more extrusions, and at the pace he set for himself, he is years away from the roll out of any product. Although he has a few good ideas, he is in over his head. From a business standpoint, he needs to take down his web site as it is just hurting his reputation and solidifying everyone's comfort in the 1-UP system.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Oktavius said:


> Quik Rack sent out an email directing folks to their latest newsletter posting on their website...
> 
> https://www.quikrack.com/about/newsletter/


The "Latest" newsletter that was dated 7/30/18 explaining the delay arrived in my inbox today, 8/06/18. Seems like the production of the rack isn't the only thing that gets delayed around here lol.


----------



## donkJR (Jul 17, 2018)

donkJR said:


> This just solidified by decision to go with 1UP. I'm still interested in the new Mach2 but can't wait another year (I'm far down the list) and who knows how much longer.


I got my 1Up rack in last Wednesday and have used it 3 times. I must say, the 1Up is awesome. I was hesitant about spending that much money on a bike rack but now that I see it, the cost is reflected in the usability and build quality. Not saying it works for everyone but it solves all my issues from my Yakima hitch rack.

My biggest issue with my Yakima hitch rack was hanging my carbon road bikes by their frames. I had to wrap something around the top tube so the frames wouldn't rub on the hanging bar. The 1Up solved that issue. Also, I can carry my kids bikes without any issue.

I hope the Mach2 comes out next year but for now the 1Up is by far the best rack I've had so far.

Cheers!!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Finally received my Newsletter update yesterday (8/9) about the change of date. Definitely tapping out at this point, plans are to go with a RM Monorail 2. This looked like such a nice product but seems to be more vaporware than anything else at this point.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

gregnash said:


> Finally received my Newsletter update yesterday (8/9) about the change of date. Definitely tapping out at this point, plans are to go with a RM Monorail 2. This looked like such a nice product but seems to be more vaporware than anything else at this point.


Honestly you won't be disappointed especially for the price. Heck my bikes make it to the trailhead every time for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll just leave this here.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/rando...shades-and-shoes-crankworx-whistler-2018.html


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

briantortilla said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/rando...shades-and-shoes-crankworx-whistler-2018.html


Hard to tell from the pictures but that Saris rack looks a fair bit cheapened with plastic bits which kinda goes against the whole point of the 1Up/Quik-Rack.


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

Rockadile said:


> Hard to tell from the pictures but that Saris rack looks a fair bit cheapened with plastic bits which kinda goes against the whole point of the 1Up/Quik-Rack.


I signed up to be a tester of the pre-production version of that rack last year at fall Outerbike Moab. Their display prototype was 100% aluminum and their personnel on site guaranteed the production version would be as well. It is an incredibly robust rack when seen in person. The comment about the rack in that article also says it's all aluminum. I agree some of the pieces look different in that photo, but I'm guessing that's either a different finish or artifact of lighting.

Side note: I have not seen my test rack, was originally supposed to be sent last March latest update I got was September. Good to see they still plan to make it. The rack addressed many of the same items that Cal focused on with the Quik-Rack II.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

So Cal licensed his design to someone? Say it isn't so. I wonder if that's causing the launch delays of the Mach2...


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

SCTerp said:


> So Cal licensed his design to someone? Say it isn't so. I wonder if that's causing the launch delays of the Mach2...


why? at this point wouldn't you rather buy the one that is available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

SCTerp said:


> So Cal licensed his design to someone? Say it isn't so. I wonder if that's causing the launch delays of the Mach2...


Maybe not. Could be a variation since the 1st patents expired on v1.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

cjsb said:


> why? at this point wouldn't you rather buy the one that is available?


I was being sarcastic - sorry.

I'm a happy multiple 1Up owner.



bogeydog said:


> Maybe not. Could be a variation since the 1st patents expired on v1.


Good point.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

SCTerp said:


> I was being sarcastic - sorry.
> 
> I'm a happy multiple 1Up owner.
> 
> Good point.


No need to apologize, no big deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

briantortilla said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/rando...shades-and-shoes-crankworx-whistler-2018.html


I'm happy about this. Cal's own new company was not impressing me with their missed deadlines. I went 1Up single to get through the season, with the plan to go Cals Mk2 if it ever came out. Now, I'll just be going Saris (assuming it's not crazy expensive) from REI when they do their 20% off one item sale.

If Cal really did provide updates about manufacturing delays, taking a wait list etc, and the whole time he's working with Saris to have them manufacture and sell the racks ... then that is just not a business owner I want to deal with.

Hopefully the full story comes out soon. The little I know now, is ... well ... not a great story.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

briantortilla said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/rando...shades-and-shoes-crankworx-whistler-2018.html





Rockadile said:


> Hard to tell from the pictures but that Saris rack looks a fair bit cheapened with plastic bits which kinda goes against the whole point of the 1Up/Quik-Rack.


What would make me nervous, is the plastic circles around the hinge... not the plastic itself I guess, but it

Seems like a lot for torque on that connection to hold the arms against the tires?! Versus the original design with the straps that go between the glide-bar and bent-arm.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Saris did put a lot of pretty plastic on this rack. I am not sure how much of it is cosmetic coverings and how much is actually utilized in stress areas. I see that there is a plastic block on one of the bottom v rails that appears to be situated behind the front tire. I hope this is adjustable. If it is fixed, it will make it difficult to adjust the overlap of two bikes. That is one thing I hate about my Thule. The front tire position is not adjustable so there is no way I can get my bike and my buddies bike on the rack without some 
parts touching. This in one plus for the 1-UP design.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

While the Saris rack is similar, the pretty plastic bothers me. Even if it isn't structural, we have a lot of sand around here and it has worked its way into the pretty (and functional) plastic on my current Yakima rack. The sand doesn't flush out of the rack easily and you can hear it scraping when moving components.

While the Saris MTR looks similar to the 1UP and the Mach2, it seems different enough from the Mach2 that it doesn't seem like it is designed or licensed by QuickRack.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jimglassford said:


> Saris did put a lot of pretty plastic on this rack. I am not sure how much of it is cosmetic coverings and how much is actually utilized in stress areas. I see that there is a plastic block on one of the bottom v rails that appears to be situated behind the front tire. I hope this is adjustable. If it is fixed, it will make it difficult to adjust the overlap of two bikes. That is one thing I hate about my Thule. The front tire position is not adjustable so there is no way I can get my bike and my buddies bike on the rack without some
> parts touching. This in one plus for the 1-UP design.


The 1up is flexible for placing bikes. Not sure why Saris would include a fixed block? Why not give the customer the option for additional stability and flexible placement of bikes by providing Velcro straps?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's more about the Saris MTR.

https://www.bikemag.com/crankworx-gear/crankworx-village-vittles-volume-2/


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Geralt said:


> Here's more about the Saris MTR.
> 
> https://www.bikemag.com/crankworx-gear/crankworx-village-vittles-volume-2/


"There's a 2-bike-2-inch and a 1-bike-1&¼-inch version, and each is compatible with a one-bike or two-bike add-on kit."

Too bad they they won't have a 1 bike 2 inch version. That is the set up I use.


----------



## Ginepiece (Aug 25, 2014)

cjsb said:


> The 1up is flexible for placing bikes. Not sure why Saris would include a fixed block? Why not give the customer the option for additional stability and flexible placement of bikes by providing Velcro straps?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I like the designated front wheel holder. I have seen the 1Up design result in a the ability of the front wheel/bars to rotate enough to cause some unwanted bike movement on the rack. It also looks like the bike will be staggered R-L quite a bit, as well as vertically which means all but the worst case scenarios should find a way to fit without hitting.



Dr Evil said:


> "There's a 2-bike-2-inch and a 1-bike-1&¼-inch version, and each is compatible with a one-bike or two-bike add-on kit."
> 
> Too bad they they won't have a 1 bike 2 inch version. That is the set up I use.


I would guess they will include a 2" adapter with the 1.25" 1 bike rack, meaning you could do anywhere from 1-3 bikes on 1.25" or 1.25" with 2" adapter. That is what most rack companies seem to do for 1.25" racks.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

I think it’s time for the Saris MTR to earn its own thread. 

I know there’s not much left to discuss on the Mach 2 right now, but it’s thread has pretty much been hijacked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Ginepiece said:


> I like the designated front wheel holder. I have seen the 1Up design result in a the ability of the front wheel/bars to rotate enough to cause some unwanted bike movement on the rack. It also looks like the bike will be staggered R-L quite a bit, as well as vertically which means all but the worst case scenarios should find a way to fit without hitting.
> 
> I would guess they will include a 2" adapter with the 1.25" 1 bike rack, meaning you could do anywhere from 1-3 bikes on 1.25" or 1.25" with 2" adapter. That is what most rack companies seem to do for 1.25" racks.


On the wheel holder, I have used mine for years and I'd rather have the flexibility to position without a fixed stopping block. Now, if they offset the trays then maybe it does not matter so much? I did not catch that the Saris trays may be offset. Still, I'd rasther have the flexibility and use a strap if i am planning to haul on some very rough roads.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malarkee (Sep 8, 2018)

belikin said:


> jimglassford said:
> 
> 
> > I soon found out that the pin may not be that good of an idea for me because i prefer to set the depth of the rack into my hitch. I have mine close to the car when its up so its out of my way. im not sure the new design will allow that to happen.
> ...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Malarkee said:


> belikin said:
> 
> 
> > When I began my search for a new rack, the ability to set the depth into the hitch was one feature that attracted me to the 1UP.
> ...


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Just watched the QR2 vs 1up video that Cal put out.

That is all...........


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

ehfour said:


> Just watched the QR2 vs 1up video that Cal put out.
> 
> That is all...........


I still can't figure out how both companies are claiming to produce the Quik Rack. Maybe they both agreed to go that route in exchange for him dropping 1UpUSA?

Even if that is the case, stuff like this on his website seems like it's just inviting more litigation:



> THE NEW QUIK-RACK MACH 2 IS REPLACING THE ORIGINAL QUIK-RACK


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

that’s because only one company is producing and selling a product. 

the other company specializes in videos and waiting lists. 

the differences are significant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

cjsb said:


> that's because only one company is producing and selling a product.
> 
> the other company specializes in videos and waiting lists.
> 
> ...


Did Cal sleep with your wife?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> Did Cal sleep with your wife?


 No. But he must be your partner, right?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

cjsb said:


> No. But he must be your partner, right?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


With the way you push for people not to wait on this rack, maybe it's you who's partners with 1UP?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Rockadile said:


> With the way you push for people not to wait on this rack, maybe it's you who's partners with 1UP?


That's funny because the posts asked about the differences and wondered about encouraging litigation-not whether he should get on a waiting list.

It does not bother me whether people get on a waiting list. what bothers me is how Cal got on those board and talked a big talk, and then either he or MTBR decided that all of those suspect claims should be deleted-and they were all deleted and the old thread was locked.

All the while Cal and 1Up were litigating the business.

At least be upfront with your customers and your bullshit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

cjsb said:


> That's funny because the posts asked about the differences and wondered about encouraging litigation-not whether he should get on a waiting list.
> 
> It does not bother me whether people get on a waiting list. what bothers me is how Cal got on those board and talked a big talk, and then either he or MTBR decided that all of those suspect claims should be deleted-and they were all deleted and the old thread was locked.
> 
> ...


I agree. It is frustrating to say the least. I chalk it up as someone who is good at engineering but not sales. At this point, I am in it for the long haul. I picked up a RockyMounts rack as a stop gap to get me by. So I am willing to wait (for now). I have a hard time considering the old, existing 1Up since it is like the refuse to innovate at all. I know it is bulletproof and if the Mach 2 turns out to be vaporware, then I'll consider it since it would be my second choice.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

Cal has been radio silent since his Saris deal. The Saris version is nice - at least you won't have to deal with Cal.

I've knocked Cal a bunch about his lack of business acumen but gotta give the guy credit. He got a large buffalo herd to sign up for his wait list that he then went and used to negotiate his licensing deal. Brilliant.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

SCTerp said:


> Cal has been radio silent since his Saris deal. The Saris version is nice - at least you won't have to deal with Cal.
> 
> I've knocked Cal a bunch about his lack of business acumen but gotta give the guy credit. He got a large buffalo herd to sign up for his wait list that he then went and used to negotiate his licensing deal. Brillant.


The Saris rack looks like ****. If they are truly working with Cal they missed the point.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

SCTerp said:


> Cal has been radio silent since his Saris deal. The Saris version is nice - at least you won't have to deal with Cal.
> 
> I've knocked Cal a bunch about his lack of business acumen but gotta give the guy credit. He got a large buffalo herd to sign up for his wait list that he then went and used to negotiate his licensing deal. Brillant.


Is this your own conclusion or do you have information to backup the claim that Cal has a deal with Saris? There are a lot of racks that have 1UP/QuikRack features coming out very soon.

http://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/more-1up-style-racks-coming-1088699.html


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Rockadile said:


> The Saris rack looks like ****. If they are truly working with Cal they missed the point.


Serious question: what is the thing that makes it look like ****? Too much plastic? **** design?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll admit I was looking forward to the rack coming out but since it turned into a soap opera I went with the Rocky Mount Solo. It has been treating me well.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

ehfour said:


> Serious question: what is the thing that makes it look like ****? Too much plastic? **** design?


It's a fair bit cheapened with plastic bits and such to be compared to the QR Mach2 or 1Up, IMO. Many owners leave those racks on their cars year-round. Not sure I'd trust the Saris to be as bombproof.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

SCTerp said:


> Cal has been radio silent since his Saris deal. The Saris version is nice - at least you won't have to deal with Cal.
> 
> I've knocked Cal a bunch about his lack of business acumen but gotta give the guy credit. He got a large buffalo herd to sign up for his wait list that he then went and used to negotiate his licensing deal. Brilliant.


If this is Cal's plan then agree with kudos. And to Cal's credit, he did not take deposit money from Buffalo herd.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Rockadile said:


> It's a fair bit cheapened with plastic bits and such to be compared to the QR Mach2 or 1Up, IMO. Many owners leave those racks on their cars year-round. Not sure I'd trust the Saris to be as bombproof.


Fair enough, I do see on their site that they have Lifetime warranty..although I've never owned or used a Saris


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

briantortilla said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/rando...shades-and-shoes-crankworx-whistler-2018.html


Apparently Saris also bought this guys business plan; advertising their new rack all over the web including this website, but still not a single word about it anywhere on their own website. Sheesh ... I should have studied to be a bike rack scientist rather than a rocket scientist, lol.


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

TheUnknownRider said:


> Apparently Saris also bought this guys business plan; advertising their new rack all over the web including this website, but still not a single word about it anywhere on their own website. Sheesh ... I should have studied to be a bike rack scientist rather than a rocket scientist, lol.


Can someone explain to me why Saris would bother "buying" Cal's design? I mean, they had a full working prototype of the MTR rack on display at fall Outerbike in Moab in October 2017....Seriously, it's a popular opinion that Saris spent the last year doing nothing but paying someone else for a design their in house engineers had already created. I'd like to know why people think that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

TheUnknownRider said:


> Apparently Saris also bought this guys business plan; advertising their new rack all over the web including this website, but still not a single word about it anywhere on their own website. Sheesh ... I should have studied to be a bike rack scientist rather than a rocket scientist, lol.


https://www.saris.com/product/mtr2
Seems is on there now, you just can't buy it yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

mothertruckinsteve said:


> Can someone explain to me why Saris would bother "buying" Cal's design? I mean, they had a full working prototype of the MTR rack on display at fall Outerbike in Moab in October 2017....Seriously, it's a popular opinion that Saris spent the last year doing nothing but paying someone else for a design their in house engineers had already created. I'd like to know why people think that.


There is tons of speculation in this thread. There is no evidence that Saris bought the Mach 2. There are other manufacturers coming out with similar tray racks with two arms. They look like the 1UP and the Mach 2 so people assume there must be some connection.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

Oktavius said:


> There is tons of speculation in this thread. There is no evidence that Saris bought the Mach 2. There are other manufacturers coming out with similar tray racks with two arms. They look like the 1UP and the Mach 2 so people assume there must be some connection.


I knew about the Saris version, are there other two armed racks rumored to be coming? Who? I'd be curious to check them out.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

aski said:


> I knew about the Saris version, are there other two armed racks rumored to be coming? Who? I'd be curious to check them out.


https://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/more-1up-style-racks-coming-1088699.html


----------



## kamiller42 (Mar 21, 2014)

TheUnknownRider said:


> Apparently Saris also bought this guys business plan; advertising their new rack all over the web including this website, but still not a single word about it anywhere on their own website. Sheesh ... I should have studied to be a bike rack scientist rather than a rocket scientist, lol.


My hunch is Cal and Saris are parading their racks around with nothing to sell for the same reason. There's something legal keeping them from selling. Maybe there's a final patent that needs to expire. But both have shown product for a while and both have announced it not going on sale until about the same time in 2019.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

kamiller42 said:


> My hunch is Cal and Saris are parading their racks around with nothing to sell for the same reason. There's something legal keeping them from selling. Maybe there's a final patent that needs to expire. But both have shown product for a while and both have announced it not going on sale until about the same time in 2019.


That's a big leap to assume a company like Saris would build and market a rack like this without first researching patents.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Not any bigger leap than a company who specializes in making bike racks not being capable of bringing it to market in a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

bplaizier said:


> https://www.saris.com/product/mtr2
> Seems is on there now, you just can't buy it yet.


Looks like it's semi-hidden, but for a late Spring/2019 proposed release date I can see why. Not worth waiting for imo ...


----------



## kamiller42 (Mar 21, 2014)

Rockadile said:


> That's a big leap to assume a company like Saris would build and market a rack like this without first researching patents.


It's possible lawyers and engineers said they could get around the legal hurdle. In the end, they decided to play safe, not bring attention to 1Up, and wait. In the grand scheme of things, it's not that long. There had to be a testing phase anyway. Hitting the road with it is good for hype.

For Cal, it would kill his launch to pour resources into a such legal battle... and the delay, delay, delay the trial process would bring. I really hope Cal gets the Mach 2 released. It looks sweet and reasonably priced.

I find the circumstances around the two companies and close release dates could be more than coincidence.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Raxter.com makes a very good and versatile rack. It is worth taking a look at.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

bplaizier said:


> Raxter.com makes a very good and versatile rack. It is worth taking a look at.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


URL name seems wrong.

Raxter Racks


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bplaizier said:


> Raxter.com makes a very good and versatile rack. It is worth taking a look at.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk





Oktavius said:


> URL name seems wrong.
> 
> Raxter Racks


Too many straps on that thing and it's only $100 cheaper than a 1 up. I'd gladly pay the $100 to not have to strap each wheel twice and rely on velcro to secure my bike.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

I hear what you’re saying, but that velcro isn’t going anywhere and at all those points is likely as or probably more secure retention than a 1up without some of the 1up issues. I do agree that the price is too high for what it is though and the tray design will be an issue for fat tires. Well, opinions vary no doubt.

still leaning towards the Kuat Transfer 1 for a single I Ride Alone bike


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> Too many straps on that thing and it's only $100 cheaper than a 1 up. I'd gladly pay the $100 to not have to strap each wheel twice and rely on velcro to secure my bike.


My mindset, is the quicker to load and unload the bike, the better. Agree that the velcro straps is a negative. My current rack has two ratchet straps for the tires and I would like to get rid of that step. Plus the arm on the Raxter is made of nylon.

The biggest draw I see to the Mach 2 is the scalability. To easy add or subtract a tray. Normally only carry one bike, some times 2, and would like the ability to carry 3 or 4. The ability to throw on another tray and have the release lever work is a big bonus I don't see on another rack.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Haven't gotten an email update from Cal in some time. Communication is key in business and the lack of it is telling. What it is telling I have no clue though. Would be nice though if someone would come clean about the real situation. Something tells me though the 2018 winter release date wasn't accurate lol.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Well it’s been posted on his website for at least several months that it’s now late Spring/2019


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

TheUnknownRider said:


> Well it's been posted on his website for at least several months that it's now late Spring/2019


I guess he stopped sending out updated emails to those on the list. Spring 2019? Based on the track record I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Dr Evil said:


> I guess he stopped sending out updated emails to those on the list. Spring 2019? Based on the track record I'm not holding my breath.


Me neither but if it comes available I'll still buy it.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

I went ordered a Kuat Transfer 1 with a 20% discount code for the reasonably functional cheap option. Assuming they ever actually offer this one and then eventually dig out of the wait list hole I may consider it then.


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks like Cal is trying to sell his idea instead of making the quikrack. From the site:
"I have decided to license my patents, and domain names instead of producing the Quik-Rack Mach 2 myself."


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Organ said:


> Looks like Cal is trying to sell his idea instead of making the quikrack. From the site:
> "I have decided to license my patents, and domain names instead of producing the Quik-Rack Mach 2 myself."


That's unfortunate. I ended up finding a local deal on a Kuat NV, but I did expect he'd eventually come through. Not much goodwill left at this point.

Kuat support has been best-in-class. It's nice to work with an established company.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep...agreed. I can’t wait to see which company picks up the patent and then builds it in plastic and steel completely missing the point.


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

What a charade! 

Seems crazy that he went so far as to provide prices, specs, production dates, waitlists, etc. 

Hopefully this thread can now die in peace.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Rockadile said:


> Yep...agreed. I can't wait to see which company picks up the patent and then builds it in plastic and steel completely missing the point.


It will be known as the iRack






Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

hrdude said:


> What a charade!
> 
> Seems crazy that he went so far as to provide prices, specs, production dates, waitlists, etc.
> 
> Hopefully this thread can now die in peace.


Keep in mind that people in this thread were directly told "we're shipping end of xyz month" and "we're just waiting on some final pieces" etc etc etc. It appears quite obvious that none of that was remotely true.

As I've said before, I'd love if the niggling issues I had with my 1Up roof rack were ironed out, instead of seemingly ignored by those guys. But this whole enterprise stank to high heaven the moment Cal came out with an identical URL, company name and product name, making grand promises it was quite obvious he'd never be able to keep.

Eh. In the meantime I bought a pickup and a tailgate pad, so I'm out of the running now anyway.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cal is a great design engineer but needs some business help. This is a challenging market to manufacture in with a lot of contract houses running at capacity plus tariffs on metals. I can see where it would be difficult.

Saris is from his neck of the woods (Madison, WI). Would love to see them pick up this design.

I have an original 1Up, I have a newer 1Up from the current 1UpUSA company and I was looking to get one of Cal's Quik Racks when he got it up and running. Frankly speaking, the rack that came from the original company was better than the one that is coming from the current company (which is overbuilt). The new Cal designs answers almost all of the issues I had with the prior designs. 

I wish Cal the best, but I'm sorry to see this design not make to market for this season.

J.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> Cal is a great design engineer but needs some business help. This is a challenging market to manufacture in with a lot of contract houses running at capacity plus tariffs on metals. I can see where it would be difficult.
> 
> Saris is from his neck of the woods (Madison, WI). Would love to see them pick up this design.
> 
> ...


I agree. I don't necessarily care who makes it as long as it gets made with the features Cal advertised.


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

I emailed Cal yesterday about the viability of adding a double to my existing 1 Up rack, and when he could foresee his products being ready.
His response,

Over the last 2 years, I have had great success in obtaining 14 patents that cover the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 design. I have decided to license my patents and domain names instead of producing the Quik-Rack Mach 2 myself. Anyone interested in licensing my patents and domain names please contact Cal Phillips at [email protected].

I guess the bottom line is No Quick Rack in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

guido316 said:


> I emailed Cal yesterday about the viability of adding a double to my existing 1 Up rack, and when he could foresee his products being ready.
> His response,
> 
> Over the last 2 years, I have had great success in obtaining 14 patents that cover the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 design. I have decided to license my patents and domain names instead of producing the Quik-Rack Mach 2 myself. Anyone interested in licensing my patents and domain names please contact Cal Phillips at [email protected].
> ...


Surprised I didn't hear about this. I mean, they are so good at communicating to the folks on the now useless sign up list. What a freaking joke. Glad I didn't wait.


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

A couple of years ago I discovered the 1 Up Rack, thought it was the one I needed. After doing the research, I thought the Quick Rack was cheaper... after receiving a wait list of 3000 + and the prospect of at least a year waiting, I decided to purchase the 1 Up! I've been happy with my decision and wouldn't hesitate to do it again. Sometimes when something appears to be too good ($$), it usually is. I'm glad I didn't waste any time waiting!


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

Pretty damn lame. He's going to have ~3000 pissed off people... I'm one of them.

It's one thing for stuff to get delayed, but to string people along and provide little to no updates is shitty.

I did end up getting a 1UP rack because I needed something because it was one of the only racks that supported my 1261mm wheelbase. 

I was looking forward to Cal's new rack because of the improvements as well as having a rack that was 2" and single bike + modular. I only carry my bike 90% of the time, but the ability to easily attach additional rack at that price point was huge.

It's also one of the only racks that had a single option with the 2" versus getting the super duty e-bike version that I don't need and is way more $$$.

Sigh dammit Cal


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

Rockadile said:


> I agree. I don't necessarily care who makes it as long as it gets made with the features Cal advertised.


Here you go:
https://www.saris.com/product/mtr2


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Dickbrown said:


> Here you go:
> https://www.saris.com/product/mtr2


Nothing says that rack has anything to do with the QuikRack and it doesn't have all the features Cal advertised. There are a lot of other racks coming out that are QuikRack/1UP-like. None of them have the advertised feature set of the Mach 2 though.

https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/new-bike-racks-from-kuat-thule-and-inno-at-interbike/

INH120 Tire Hold Bike Hitch 2 Bike -

Raxter Racks

https://gearjunkie.com/thule-helium-platform-hich-mounted-bike-rack


----------



## mountaincyclist (Jul 15, 2018)

I was close to buying a 1Up and then I saw all these new platform racks showing up. However, none are available yet. I wonder if there is a lingering patent that hasn't expired yet. 

I'm still leaning towards the 1Up, though it would be nice to see what the others are offering.


----------



## maninthebox (Oct 10, 2007)

mountaincyclist said:


> I was close to buying a 1Up and then I saw all these new platform racks showing up. However, none are available yet. I wonder if there is a lingering patent that hasn't expired yet.
> 
> I'm still leaning towards the 1Up, though it would be nice to see what the others are offering.


I'm in the exact same position. I'd really like to wait for the new Saris, but from what I can find it will be around $800 and I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay that.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I read an article on Pink bike where Walmart is launching a higher end MTB brand, Viathon. 

If you wait long enough there will be a bundled hitch rack product, supposedly made by Cal. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldsklrdr (May 15, 2012)

maninthebox said:


> I'm in the exact same position. I'd really like to wait for the new Saris, but from what I can find it will be around $800 and I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay that.


Was in same boat. Looking at all the various racks and really liked the saris and 1UP. once you add some accessories to the 1UP (locks,quick release handle,etc) its almost as much as Saris which i confirmed will be $799 for the two bike version.

I went with the updated Rockymounts Splitrail LS which i got for just under $500. (List is $550) Has all the features i need and compares well to the competition as long as your tires are under 3.0" in width. Also requires 2" hitch mount.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

cjsb said:


> I read an article on Pink bike where Walmart is launching a higher end MTB brand, Viathon.
> 
> If you wait long enough there will be a bundled hitch rack product, supposedly made by Cal.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsalsa (Jun 10, 2011)

maninthebox said:


> I'm in the exact same position. I'd really like to wait for the new Saris, but from what I can find it will be around $800 and I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay that.


Saris did launch today and it looks nice. A couple of features 1UP is missing (integrated lock, fat tires without mod, release is better) but I'd still go 1UP.

No idea how it holds up, 1UP lasts forever. Even with add-ons Saris is expensive. A 2 is 800, an 2 add-on is 650 making it 1450 for four. 1UP with a super 2+2 add-ons and two fat is 885. Add four fat mods and an ez pull is 1032. Way more flexible and cheaper overall.

Can't wait to see Thule, and if this drives the overall price down. I do like the 1UP tire concept better than the top down tire bar in most racks. My only slight hangup is 1UP doesn't use a hitch pin which is stupid. Never had a problem with the system it's just a unnecessary risk IMO.


----------



## mu.n8ball (Apr 5, 2017)

hotsalsa said:


> Saris did launch today and it looks nice. A couple of features 1UP is missing (integrated lock, fat tires without mod, release is better) but I'd still go 1UP.
> 
> No idea how it holds up, 1UP lasts forever. Even with add-ons Saris is expensive. A 2 is 800, an 2 add-on is 650 making it 1450 for four. 1UP with a super 2+2 add-ons and two fat is 885. Add four fat mods and an ez pull is 1032. Way more flexible and cheaper overall.
> 
> Can't wait to see Thule, and if this drives the overall price down. I do like the 1UP tire concept better than the top down tire bar in most racks. My only slight hangup is 1UP doesn't use a hitch pin which is stupid. Never had a problem with the system it's just a unnecessary risk IMO.


I'm just trying to decide between the 2 and was trying to figure out the price comparison.

For a Super Double it's $599
2 Super Add-Ons ($239 each) $478
Fat tire kit ($34 each) $136
EZ Pull for 4 trays $79

The Super Double plus 2 Add-Ons alone is $1077 which doesn't match your $885 number (not even including the 2 fat bike add-ons).

What am I missing? Thanks!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Crazy, if you have a product designed and your have 3000+ on a wait list, seems like you should make said product and make some$$$??
Weird.


----------



## mountaincyclist (Jul 15, 2018)

Funny timing. You can order from the Saris website now. The price is a bit steep though.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

mu.n8ball said:


> I'm just trying to decide between the 2 and was trying to figure out the price comparison.
> 
> For a Super Double it's $599
> 2 Super Add-Ons ($239 each) $478
> ...


You could save $70 and not get the supers. I called 1up when I ordered mine and asked about getting the super vs heavy. I'll average 30 pounds per bike or less when I'm loaded with 4 and they told me to stick with the heavy duty as the super will be overkill.

Another thing I noticed is that when rocking 4 bikes at 30 pounds each, tilting the rack is a PITA. I could hit the gym more to help with that but who am I kidding.

The Saris looks like a nice rack but it seems bigger and bulkier than it needs to be. But that's just my perception from the pictures. It would be a tough call choosing between the two. I know that for me, I love the 1up racks. I purchased the heavy duty 2 place one first, and after using that for a month or so, I bought the 2" double and two add-ons and got rid of every other rack I had. The simplicity is what makes it such a nice rack to use.


----------



## hotsalsa (Jun 10, 2011)

mu.n8ball said:


> I'm just trying to decide between the 2 and was trying to figure out the price comparison.
> 
> For a Heavy Double it's $569
> 2 Super Add-Ons ($239 each) $478
> ...


I would NOT do a super unless you are pulling ebikes. The heavy is (50lb) will pretty much cover anything.

2x Heavy $569
1x Add-on (2) $438 - note any add-on will work, everything goes back to 50v75lb.
2x Fat tire $68 - this is only for tires over 3.0, do you have 4 fat? I did two.
EX pull $79 - again, it's just a convenience thing. I normally run in 2 or 3 bike layup so I don't have it.

So 4 bikes with 2 fat trays is $1075. Complete max is $1,222.

My bad, the number I had was for 3.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shark said:


> Crazy, if you have a product designed and your have 3000+ on a wait list, seems like you should make said product and make some$$$??
> Weird.


Why make some money when you can make a lot of money?


----------



## kamiller42 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice rack Saris, but the price is ...


----------



## mountaincyclist (Jul 15, 2018)

hotsalsa said:


> Can't wait to see Thule, and if this drives the overall price down. I do like the 1UP tire concept better than the top down tire bar in most racks. My only slight hangup is 1UP doesn't use a hitch pin which is stupid. Never had a problem with the system it's just a unnecessary risk IMO.


I don't know if this just changed recently for the 1up, but in the pictures it shows a slot now for a hitch pin. Also the description says "Slot for standard hitch pin holes".

Everything I've read says Thule comes out in May, but those articles were from last year so who knows if that's still accurate. The 1up seems to be a bit cheaper (and no sales tax for me), potentially lighter, and has less plastic. It also can be folded and expanded. I probably should just buy it and not wait heh. The Thule does look pretty good though and apparently has integrated locks.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

mountaincyclist said:


> I don't know if this just changed recently for the 1up, but in the pictures it shows a slot now for a hitch pin. Also the description says "Slot for standard hitch pin holes".


Yeah, that looks new. Although in addition to the note "Slot for standard hitch pin holes", it also says "Not compatible with a standard ½" or 5/8" pin" so not exactly sure what's going on here. I may have to give them a call next week and ask.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Has anyone seen the new Saris MTR in person? I need a new rack in the next few weeks, and it's a black double 1Up or the Saris MTR. The Saris trays are wider (63") according to customer service, versus the 55" for the 1Up. 

Price wise, they are close, a black 1Up double tray is nearly $700 with tax, and I could most likely get the Saris for less than $800 once Jenson gets them in and with Active Junky.

Anyone have any thoughts/suggestions? I've read this whole thread, but still on the fence. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

The Saris rack looks cheap from the pictures I've seen. I'd want to see it in person before committing.


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

OldHouseMan said:


> The Saris rack looks cheap from the pictures I've seen. I'd want to see it in person before committing.


Just received the Saris MTR 1 (single bike), bought this one because the 2 bike version is only for 2" hitch. So far I really like it. Build quality is great, it is really easy to open/close and rotate the trays. Bonus I can open my trunk on my Subaru Outback with the rack in the "up" position. My plan was to check out the single then to buy the attachment to add another 2 bikes if I was happy with it...looks like I'll be ordering soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

> Specifications
> Tray-style hitch bike rack
> Carries 2 bikes, up to 60 lb. each
> Customizable to carry more bikes with 1-Bike Add-On and 2-Bike Add-On
> ...


About 10lbs heavier than the 1up. That's going in the wrong direction. 60lb racks are no fun.


----------



## SLAYER2015 (Jun 26, 2015)

Check your local REI if you have one. I've been waiting to see in person also and will definitely be getting the new Saris now that I have seen at REI. Love my Kuat, but it only goes to 48" wheelbase and my new bike is 49+. Was going 1up until I knew the Saris was coming so waited. And now that I have seen it and messed with it some it is really nice compared to my friends 1up. The 1up is awesome, but the Saris is a tad nicer. Not as industrial with different colored bits. All black with some ano/silver parts. Really nice finish. A "real" hitch pin lock, not a weird receiver opening lock and ghetto velcro strap or need to use a cable or u-lock. Very nice integrated cable locks. Tilt mechanism handle is way nicer and external without funky reach or paying extra for the add on that binds on my friends 1up all the time. 10 pounds more...but you can feel in the construction and this includes sturdier real dedicated 2 receiver, integrated cable locks, better tilt handle, etc, so yes 10 pounds heavier for these better features.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Is there any plastic on the Saris?


----------



## SLAYER2015 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah, a bit. But just covers over the rotary pivots and a molded pull handle and I think the wheel holders are molded plastic. So is the turn handle for ant-wobble in the hitch. Which is also a nice feature as you just grab it and turn to really secure. It also has a key lock to lock that wobble part I believe in addition to the nice steel hitch pin lock. It is all injection molded so is robust and not cheap plastic type stuff. All the main parts that should be metal are metal. You really need to see it. It’s nice, and feels really solid/sturdy. Now that it is out, there are videos if you search saris MTR. And you can also zoom on nice pics on saris site to and make out some of the plastic.


----------



## mountaincyclist (Jul 15, 2018)

Seems like the Thule is delayed now. According to an email I sent them, they expect it to get released end of this year now.

Saris looks nice but it's also considerably heavier. Now that the 1up has the pin support it only lacks the integrated locks and possibly better tilt handle.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Another thing to keep in mind is the Saris is considerably wider than the 1Up when the trays are extended. I can't find where I wrote it down, but I think the Saris is 63" wide versus 55 or 56" wide for the 1Up. The 1Up just seems much more compact as well.

In my situtation with my 4runner (previous gen model), the 1Up just goes the width of the back hatch. The Saris (with trays extended) would have covered up my brake lights unless I folded them into the vertical stowed position, would have have blocked part of my view out the back window. Didn't want that either.

I went with the 1Up, should be here next week.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

rscecil007 said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is the Saris is considerably wider than the 1Up when the trays are extended. I can't find where I wrote it down, but I think the Saris is 63" wide versus 55 or 56" wide for the 1Up. The 1Up just seems much more compact as well.
> 
> In my situtation with my 4runner (previous gen model), the 1Up just goes the width of the back hatch. The Saris (with trays extended) would have covered up my brake lights unless I folded them into the vertical stowed position, would have have blocked part of my view out the back window. Didn't want that either.
> 
> I went with the 1Up, should be here next week.


You'll be happy with it. More features isn't always better. I love the simplicity of the 1up. I've had many different makes and models of racks and I'm done with all of them except 1up. It's very easy to pick them all apart and find faults in their design or places to improve them. But once you actually have one in your possession and have some time using it, you'll realize most of the faults are trivial and the benefits are huge.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

rscecil007 said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is the Saris is considerably wider than the 1Up when the trays are extended. I can't find where I wrote it down, but I think the Saris is 63" wide versus 55 or 56" wide for the 1Up. The 1Up just seems much more compact as well.
> 
> In my situtation with my 4runner (previous gen model), the 1Up just goes the width of the back hatch. The Saris (with trays extended) would have covered up my brake lights unless I folded them into the vertical stowed position, would have have blocked part of my view out the back window. Didn't want that either.
> 
> I went with the 1Up, should be here next week.


All of these tray style racks, when you load them with more than one bike will start to make your taillights pretty hard to see. I struggled with this for a while. When we moved my son, I had the opportunity to follow my car with the rack on the back and two bikes. I was surprised at how much the bike wheels actually hid the taillights.

What I finally did was take some of those strip LEDs for motorcycles and wire it to a trailer wiring harness cut down short. The strip LEDs have an adhesive on the back and I stuck them on the one of my modular add ons which I then use always as the last one. I used two strips for each side. So when I step on the brake or use my turn signals, the strips on the back of the rack follow along.

It works really well and I'd recommend it.

J.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> All of these tray style racks, when you load them with more than one bike will start to make your taillights pretty hard to see. I struggled with this for a while. When we moved my son, I had the opportunity to follow my car with the rack on the back and two bikes. I was surprised at how much the bike wheels actually hid the taillights.
> 
> What I finally did was take some of those strip LEDs for motorcycles and wire it to a trailer wiring harness cut down short. The strip LEDs have an adhesive on the back and I stuck them on the one of my modular add ons which I then use always as the last one. I used two strips for each side. So when I step on the brake or use my turn signals, the strips on the back of the rack follow along.
> 
> ...


I've seen these on a couple of 1ups...

https://www.1up-usa.com/product/led-light-bar-2/
https://www.1up-usa.com/product/led-light-bar-plate-holder-2/

Nice how they work with the rack folded up as well. But for the cost, doing something like you did would work.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

fredcook said:


> I've seen these on a couple of 1ups...
> 
> https://www.1up-usa.com/product/led-light-bar-2/
> https://www.1up-usa.com/product/led-light-bar-plate-holder-2/
> ...


I had bought the previous attempt by 1upUSA to make an add on light. It flat out didn't work right, didn't fit with the fatbike kit, was expensive ($99) and the wiring was ridiculously fragile. I don't have a lot of confidence they can get this right.

What I did is much lower profile and cost something like $25 and works perfectly.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> I had bought the previous attempt by 1upUSA to make an add on light. It flat out didn't work right, didn't fit with the fatbike kit, was expensive ($99) and the wiring was ridiculously fragile. I don't have a lot of confidence they can get this right.
> 
> What I did is much lower profile and cost something like $25 and works perfectly.


Pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

mbmb65 said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe I posted them earlier in this thread but don't recall. Anyhow, the rack is hanging up right now but here is the link to the strip lights. I have two of them stacked on each side. That will give you a good idea of the low profile. Each strip is approx 5"x0.5".

Purishion 2x Universal Flexible LED Turn Signal Tail Brake License Plate Light Integrated for Motorcycle Bike ATV Car RV SUV, Brake/Running Tail Light(2Pack) (Amber Red) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L8YZ0II/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_KfzZCbWWWYXSG


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnJ80 said:


> I believe I posted them earlier in this thread but don't recall. Anyhow, the rack is hanging up right now but here is the link to the strip lights. I have two of them stacked on each side. That will give you a good idea of the low profile. Each strip is approx 5"x0.5".
> 
> Purishion 2x Universal Flexible LED Turn Signal Tail Brake License Plate Light Integrated for Motorcycle Bike ATV Car RV SUV, Brake/Running Tail Light(2Pack) (Amber Red) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L8YZ0II/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_KfzZCbWWWYXSG


At that price, you could mount a set on the back of the tray and a set on the bottom of the tray, so that it would work in both the folded and deployed positions. Thanks for the link.
-D

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Just went to check on the status of the QuikRack and was massively disapointed that Cal sounds like he's selling his patents or whatever to another manufacturer, and more than likely we'll get increased pricing. 

I was interested in the QuikRack 2 solely because it was USA-Made for $269 (single tray) or $438 for Two-Tray.

$700 for the Saris rack is stupid. 

The Inno Tire Hold 2 Bike Platform Rack is $500. Cheaper rack, but likely to show up on ebay for $450 or less. 

The Thule Helium is $650, but will likely occasionally go on sale.

The Two-Tray 1UP is $569.

Rockymounts SPLITRAIL LS is $400 (on sale now)

The Kuat Transfer 2 is $400 (47" max wheelbase)

My worry is that when the QuikRack 2 finally does make it to market, it'll end up being $600+ the sport is expensive enough already, I don't need to spending that kind of money on a bike rack. I'll just continue using my old $90 15 year old Swagman frame holder wrapped with a sock.


----------



## KSTAV8R (May 2, 2018)

You can view my history and patience and defense; then you can read that last week, I ordered my 1UP.

Now I’m extremely happy.

Looked heavily at the Saris, but price wasn’t worth the features.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

PHeller said:


> Just went to check on the status of the QuikRack and was massively disapointed that Cal sounds like he's selling his patents or whatever to another manufacturer, and more than likely we'll get increased pricing.
> 
> I was interested in the QuikRack 2 solely because it was USA-Made for $269 (single tray) or $438 for Two-Tray.
> 
> ...


I would be more worried that I am no longer among the living when QuikRack finally makes it to market.

Regarding the prices, would you be more upset now had it been originally hyped at $50?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes and no. $50-$269 is a pretty big jump, but at $269 it's not unreasonable. Still cheaper than 1Up. $50 would seem almost pie-in-the-sky unreasonably low. 

$269 to $350 would piss me off because I waited around for the additional features/improvements and the cheaper pricing. 

In generally, I don't like when manufacturers base pricing off popularity before a product is even released. I know that's supply and demand, profit-motive stuff, but it's frustrating as a consumer to wait for a product at a given price, only to have that priced jacked up when it's released mostly because I waited for the product because of its features AND lower expected price, not just the features.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

PHeller said:


> Yes and no. $50-$269 is a pretty big jump, but at $269 it's not unreasonable. Still cheaper than 1Up. $50 would seem almost pie-in-the-sky unreasonably low.
> 
> $269 to $350 would piss me off because I waited around for the additional features/improvements and the cheaper pricing.
> 
> In generally, I don't like when manufacturers base pricing off popularity before a product is even released. I know that's supply and demand, profit-motive stuff, but it's frustrating as a consumer to wait for a product at a given price, only to have that priced jacked up when it's released mostly because I waited for the product because of its features AND lower expected price, not just the features.


"pie-in-the-sky"=QuikRak2

There are a lot of great choices today, including more budget friendly.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## djxpress (Sep 30, 2015)

what is the name of the Thule rack that's supposed to be released at year end?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

djxpress said:


> what is the name of the Thule rack that's supposed to be released at year end?


Helium maybe??


----------



## hydrowc (May 21, 2019)

I have a big road trip coming this summer and I passionately hate the Saris frame hanger I've got now. I've been waiting for Cal to figure things out. I noticed he had a new "update" on the website...which is good, because I have yet to receive a single newsletter (despite being on the waiting list for almost 18 months now!). The only updates I've ever received were when I emailed Cal directly. Anyway, here's the latest:

"Cal Phillips formed a partnership with a machine shop owner and a marketing expert both based in Grand Junction, Colorado. We plan to launch the test market in Grand Junction, Colorado over the next few weeks. Then we will contact our customers on our waitlist when the Quik-Rack Mach 2 is ready to ship. The price of the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 has not been finalized and will be posted on our website soon."

Not sure when this was originally posted, so I don't know the status of the Grand Junction trial market...or even what that means he is doing. Cal doesn't have a great track record with timelines, so I don't take much stock in the "next few weeks" part. But I really hope he gets this off the ground. He seems like he is a fantastic engineer, just not a good businessman, or communicator.

BTW- the reason I've waited so long is I have several challenges for a bike rack to work for me. I ride single track, my wife road bikes, and our kids have 20", 16" and 12" bikes. Not very many racks can handle that variety of frames and sizes. Any thoughts from the community are much appreciated!


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

hydrowc said:


> BTW- the reason I've waited so long is I have several challenges for a bike rack to work for me. I ride single track, my wife road bikes, and our kids have 20", 16" and 12" bikes. Not very many racks can handle that variety of frames and sizes. Any thoughts from the community are much appreciated!


Get a Recon.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I have hauled MTB, road, and 20" on my 1UpUSA rack. 

Not sure about smaller than 20", probably put something that small inside the car. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrowc (May 21, 2019)

How well did the 1 Up hold the road bike tires? I’ve heard it can be hard on the tires because of the high PSI and then the swing arms clamping down.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

hydrowc said:


> I have a big road trip coming this summer and I passionately hate the Saris frame hanger I've got now. I've been waiting for Cal to figure things out. I noticed he had a new "update" on the website...which is good, because I have yet to receive a single newsletter (despite being on the waiting list for almost 18 months now!). The only updates I've ever received were when I emailed Cal directly. Anyway, here's the latest:
> 
> "Cal Phillips formed a partnership with a machine shop owner and a marketing expert both based in Grand Junction, Colorado. We plan to launch the test market in Grand Junction, Colorado over the next few weeks. Then we will contact our customers on our waitlist when the Quik-Rack Mach 2 is ready to ship. The price of the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 has not been finalized and will be posted on our website soon."
> 
> ...


Scroll up, wayyyy up to see posts about this rack being DOA


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

hydrowc said:


> How well did the 1 Up hold the road bike tires? I've heard it can be hard on the tires because of the high PSI and then the swing arms clamping down.


Well, if it's a problem, it must come sometime after more than 20,000 miles of use which is how far I've hauled my road bikes with it.

No, it doesn't cause a problem. We have hauled everything from road bikes to fat bikes with 27.5" rims and 4.5" tires with no problems or complaints. We have a fatbike kit on one module and it holds road bikes fine too.


----------



## hydrowc (May 21, 2019)

Nice! Thank you for the insight!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

hydrowc said:


> I have a big road trip coming this summer and I passionately hate the Saris frame hanger I've got now. I've been waiting for Cal to figure things out. I noticed he had a new "update" on the website...which is good, because I have yet to receive a single newsletter (despite being on the waiting list for almost 18 months now!). The only updates I've ever received were when I emailed Cal directly. Anyway, here's the latest:
> 
> "Cal Phillips formed a partnership with a machine shop owner and a marketing expert both based in Grand Junction, Colorado. We plan to launch the test market in Grand Junction, Colorado over the next few weeks. Then we will contact our customers on our waitlist when the Quik-Rack Mach 2 is ready to ship. The price of the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 has not been finalized and will be posted on our website soon."
> 
> ...


Why not get a one up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

hydrowc said:


> How well did the 1 Up hold the road bike tires? I've heard it can be hard on the tires because of the high PSI and then the swing arms clamping down.


No problem, but you can let a little air out if you like.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

hydrowc said:


> How well did the 1 Up hold the road bike tires? I've heard it can be hard on the tires because of the high PSI and then the swing arms clamping down.


I used my 1up roof rack with my road bike. The tires were fine and held very well. I opted for their wheel saver accessory to reduce the shimmy that occurs with the bike on top of a car.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> Scroll up, wayyyy up to see posts about this rack being DOA


Actually there are new updates from 02.June.2019 believe it or not.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> Actually there are new updates from 02.June.2019 believe it or not.


yeah,
testing prototype thru aug 2019

I guess this is fine. It's good to have it fully tested.

In the light of how long this has taken for Cal and his ideas, it's probably best for us that he licenses his patents out. That way Thule, Saris and whoever can use them and get competing products out. Competition will keep the innovation going, lower prices and give us more choices.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I keep seeing comments on Cal being a great engineer. He has at best, good general concepts. The actual details and execution are poor. I do not own a 1-up but may buy one soon. In general, I have read and formed the following observations:

The anchor system for the insert in the hitch receiver does not hold well, can loosen over time and has too much movement. 

The uprights have too much flex and the bike can move around in the wind, but does not come loose.

The machined aluminum ratchet clamping system wears fast.

The tilt system has a lot of play over rough roads.

The real shame in all of this is that I still want one.


----------



## djxpress (Sep 30, 2015)

just buy the 1Up and be done with it. Cal's design looks so boxy and ugly.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

djxpress said:


> just buy the 1Up and be done with it. Cal's design looks so boxy and ugly.


Really? You do know both are his designs right?


----------



## djxpress (Sep 30, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Really? You do know both are his designs right?


I realize that. I've had a 1Up rack for the past 4 years. His independent, post split design is just boxy and awkward.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

So, not to stir the pot here but Rockymounts is moving to Grand Junction this fall. Any chance they may have partnered with Cal?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Rackguy said:


> So, not to stir the pot here but Rockymounts is moving to Grand Junction this fall. Any chance they may have partnered with Cal?


That would give Cal and his ideas some marketing muscle and some esthetic design refinements.

But then what about the companies he licensed his patents to.................hummmm


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Did ya'll see 1Up now has the Equip-D Racks? 

They are lighter than the Heavy Duty and Super Duty racks, but also includes 5" tire fitment standard. 

Also can't remove the second rack if not in use - will always be a two rack setup.


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

PHeller said:


> Did ya'll see 1Up now has the Equip-D Racks?
> 
> They are lighter than the Heavy Duty and Super Duty racks, but also includes 5" tire fitment standard.
> 
> Also can't remove the second rack if not in use - will always be a two rack setup.


Looks like they sell a single version and you can buy add ons so you still have the flexibility to have a solo bike rack that you can add two add ons to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Its kinda ridiculous priced, though. $475 for the single version. Jeeeez

I'm beginning to think I'll just get the 1Up and if later this year the Mach2 looks like a better product I think it'll be pretty easy to resell the 1Up at a later date.


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

PHeller said:


> Its kinda ridiculous priced, though. $475 for the single version. Jeeeez
> 
> I'm beginning to think I'll just get the 1Up and if later this year the Mach2 looks like a better product I think it'll be pretty easy to resell the 1Up at a later date.


I was kind of jealous of this upgraded version since I bought the old version last Fall, but then I saw the price. I'm happy anyway. I like my 1up just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

RYNOFREERIDE said:


> I was kind of jealous of this upgraded version since I bought the old version last Fall, but then I saw the price. I'm happy anyway. I like my 1up just fine.


Other than fitting fat tires in it's standard configuration, I'm not exactly sure what upgrades this new Equip-D version has? Acceptable wheelbase is +2"? It's not any lighter although it's carrying capacity is reduced? I'm not seeing any real reason for a $100 price premium. What am I missing?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

It looks like the support base is quite a bit narrower and there appears to be a release handle for tilting the rack. The wheel arm release lever is new too. I'd have to touch one to see if it's worth the price difference.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

The release handle on the Equip-D to tilt the rack looks like an improvement. I'd definitely like to see one in person before committing. From the limited pictures on their website, the rack does look good.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

With the new design of the Equip-D rack, it highlights just how antiquated and out of touch Cal is with his small evolution in the Mach 2 design. IF Cal ever does release his design, it better be priced way South of the old design 1-UP design to even sell. However, the price of the Equip-D is ridiculous.


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

https://theradavist.com/2019/07/use...cking-1-up-usas-new-equip-d-double-bike-rack/

The wobble is pretty intense. (which is interesting because it says it has an anti-wobble system in the description)

1up isn't really doing a great job of marketing this new rack. Is it lighter weight?

Other than the pull bar and some updates to the arms, I'm not seeing much improvement.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I had a chance to see one of the new two place D-Handle racks on the back of a pick-up truck at the mountain bike trail. The owner was not there but I did look it over. I am not sure if this is the heavy duty model or standard 2" model. It really looks nice. I tried to move the rack around and it is more stable than the older 1-UP design. The narrower base had no deflection and the folding mechanism seamed tighter. I did not fold the rack or try the folding arms to see if the new design is better. Again, the old 1-Up looks antiquated next to the new one.


----------



## firemanj92 (Mar 29, 2006)

Pricing is finally listed on quikrack's website.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Holy crap that's some price increase from what it originally was.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Dr Evil said:


> Holy crap that's some price increase from what it originally was.


Huge mistake on his part, now a double from him will cost $100 more than 1UP new Equip D and $200 more than the normal 2 carry in black and if you're willing to go silver it's $260 less from 1Up.

As someone that was waiting it out since I'm in no rush- his improvements seem nice, but not $200 nicer- so he basically made it easy to choose 1Up over his.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

This blog has been around for 2 years as Cal played. As I said early, Cal had a good idea with trapping both wheels on a bike rack. Many of his other features had serious flaws. The "WE LOVE CAL" groupies defended him when I stated he lacks knowledge of the business end of manufacturing. Now that an outside entity, the local machine shop, is footing the bills, we see what low production really costs. 

My advice to Cal is, RETIRE!


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

His Mach 2 single track is $1 cheaper than the Equip D rack but the add ons are $59 more. Of course the original 1up is quite a bit cheaper. 

His Quick Rack Mach 2 is spendy but looks like a nice product. Some nice upgrades. 

Never hurts to have more options to choose from. I'll be curious to hear how this new rack performs and holds up over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Holy crap! The rack looks awesome but it's over $1500 for a 4 bike setup. I'll wait to see if there is a sale otherwise I am fine with my Rocky Mounts Monorail.


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

firemanj92 said:


> Pricing is finally listed on quikrack's website.


Which website? the quikrackcom site is the same as it has been since it became quikrstuff or whatever its called now. i don't see any pricing on it.

maybe he took it down already?


----------



## xhellcat (Dec 24, 2017)

https://quikrack.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Dickbrown said:


> Which website? the quikrackcom site is the same as it has been since it became quikrstuff or whatever its called now. i don't see any pricing on it.
> 
> maybe he took it down already?


Took me a while to find it too. It is buried in the text on the front page.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

The price of the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 one bike rack is $478, and each one bike Add-On is $348.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> The price of the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 one bike rack is $478, and each one bike Add-On is $348.


Well that escalated quickly...


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

jimglassford said:


> This blog has been around for 2 years as Cal played. As I said early, Cal had a good idea with trapping both wheels on a bike rack. Many of his other features had serious flaws. The "WE LOVE CAL" groupies defended him when I stated he lacks knowledge of the business end of manufacturing. Now that an outside entity, the local machine shop, is footing the bills, we see what low production really costs.
> 
> My advice to Cal is, RETIRE!


let me add to that........retire and license your patents


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

He should have gone on Shark Tank gotten an investor and some advice.


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

I see it now thanks....

Was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Fingers crossed for a 30% off Black Friday sale. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I am not sure if Twotone was joking about Shark Tank but after I laughed, it occurred to me that it was a very good idea.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jimglassford said:


> I am not sure if Twotone was joking about Shark Tank but after I laughed, it occurred to me that it was a very good idea.


They would have told him to license the patent to a major company.

Him debating them on national TV would have been more entertainment than this forum.

But maybe they would have convinced him?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I think Cal tried licensing his patents, whatever they may be. Over the past two years, his web site advertised this. No one took him up on his offer. I do not know what patents he has but anything can be patented. However, defending them is the real challenge. I think you will find that his patented technologies really are not worth much.


----------



## skittles (Oct 24, 2005)

Wait!!! It's MORE expensive than 1 Up? Oh man, I've been waiting on this thing to finally hit the market because the prices suggested early on were quite attractive. No way I'm paying more than a 1 Up.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jimglassford said:


> I think Cal tried licensing his patents, whatever they may be. Over the past two years, his web site advertised this. No one took him up on his offer. I do not know what patents he has but anything can be patented. However, defending them is the real challenge. I think you will find that his patented technologies really are not worth much.


He should have met Mr. Wonderful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

skittles said:


> Wait!!! It's MORE expensive than 1 Up? Oh man, I've been waiting on this thing to finally hit the market because the prices suggested early on were quite attractive. No way I'm paying more than a 1 Up.


Seriously? You have been waiting for Cal to deliver as recently as 10 hours ago? Great patience.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

cjsb said:


> Seriously? You have been waiting for Cal to deliver as recently as 10 hours ago? Great patience.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What's the big deal? Just like me he probably has a rack that is doing the job and was just waiting. I'm going to end up with a new rack, just don't need one right away. You have to admit, if he had delivered at the original price it would have been a great deal.


----------



## skittles (Oct 24, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> What's the big deal? Just like me he probably has a rack that is doing the job and was just waiting. I'm going to end up with a new rack, just don't need one right away. You have to admit, if he had delivered at the original price it would have been a great deal.


Yup, have a functional rack (hanging bike style), so able to "wait" but still have a means to transport bikes.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> What's the big deal? Just like me he probably has a rack that is doing the job and was just waiting. I'm going to end up with a new rack, just don't need one right away. You have to admit, if he had delivered at the original price it would have been a great deal.


There is no "big deal" just surprised that he was waiting that long with reasonable expectation of it happening. But having no immediate or midterm need for a rack is helpful. Still, when Cal could not deliver on multiple rendition of list, at least to me and many others, suggested likelihood of ever delivering was very close to zero.

On the waiting itself, I waited 5-6 months for a warranty frame, and had no issue because of multiple bikes. U waited so long that they upgraded me to Carbon frame for free. So I see your point on virtues of waiting.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Has anyone actually received this mystical rack yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would guess that to be a "No" as it was never sold nor manufactured and no money was collected.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Well another quarter of a year has passed and I was just cruising the internet looking for a review of the Quik-Rack Mach 2. Has Cal sold one or gave one to a magazine for testing? Except for their own web site, I can't find any recent references. I am not considering buying one. This has become more of a lesson for others on how not to go into business.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Just got this email.

"America's Greatest Bike Rack Just Got Better. And It's In Production! 
For all the fans of Cal and his revolutionary bike racks, we feel it’s time you got an update! 


Let’s face it, the world as we knew it has been overturned. We’re all affected by this virus and we at QuikRStuff send our best wishes for your health and safety and that of your family and friends. 
And the update? Great news! QuikRStuff is almost ready to start shipping the new Quik Rack Mach2! 


Cal’s (r)evolution continues with his latest design, the Mach2. And we’ve been working hard to get it just right. It’s stronger, easier to use, and “quikr” than the original Quik Rack carrier. 
With the stay-at-home order still in effect, we aren’t yet able to begin full production. So we can’t yet give you a definitive ship date for the Mach2, but it’s coming soon. We will email everyone again in about 2 weeks, as we are very close. 


We’ve also been hard at work on a new website. We’ll let you know as soon as it launches. Our goal is to have the site ready and the Mach2 available for purchase at the same time. 
We promise we’ll keep you updated. In the meantime, you can follow us on our Blog, Facebook and Instagram for news and updates on our design process and production progress. 
No matter what happens, we remain dedicated to bringing you the best quality, made-in-America bike rack that’s been field-tested to withstand the toughest conditions. 
In the meantime, stay healthy and ride safe! 

Bryan Wachs
CEO, QuikRStuff "


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

sxr-racer said:


> Just got this email.
> 
> "America's Greatest Bike Rack Just Got Better. And It's In Production!
> For all the fans of Cal and his revolutionary bike racks, we feel it's time you got an update!
> ...


Thanks. I needed the laugh. Who would of thought that the current virus situation actually had an effect on production over the last 2-3 years. Wow, that's some backwards ripple effect. AND they are also staying at home like good little sheep. So let me sum it up for you, it ain't out yet but stay tuned.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

sxr-racer said:


> Just got this email.
> 
> " We will email everyone again in about 2 weeks, as we are very close. "
> 
> In CAL time, that will be 9 to 12 months.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

And for a low price of $848 for a 2 place rack. After the last stunt I am now along just for the laughs.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

bdundee said:


> And for a low price of $848 for a 2 place rack. After the last stunt I am now along just for the laughs.


$618 for an equivalent 1UP (single Super Duty with an add-on).

I think Mach2 has a lot of nice upgrades over the 1UP but not for $230. A 1UP Super Duty add-on is $239. So that means you can have a 3 bike rack from 1UP for the price of the 2 bike rack Mach2.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I also noticed that the notice was signed by the CEO Bryan Wachs. I guess Cal does not own this company. Maybe when he designs the Mach 3?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Oktavius said:


> $618 for an equivalent 1UP (single Super Duty with an add-on).
> 
> I think Mach2 has a lot of nice upgrades over the 1UP but not for $230. A 1UP Super Duty add-on is $239. So that means you can have a 3 bike rack from 1UP for the price of the 2 bike rack Mach2.


Agreed and the upgrades is why I fell for his shenanigans last time but the price was much lower. I will stick with my 1 up for sure.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

I got the same email... I thought it was a phishing attempt at first. I don't have a need for a rack anymore. Hopefully this CEO knows how to bring a product to market. It would be nice to have more competition in the space.

..and yeah, being any of this on COVID is folley.

Sent from my Phh-Treble vanilla using Tapatalk


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

jimglassford said:


> I also noticed that the notice was signed by the CEO Bryan Wachs. I guess Cal does not own this company. Maybe when he designs the Mach 3?


A while back, seemed like Cal gave up trying to sell it on his own. Said he had sold the design. The website lists Cal, the new CEO, and a third person.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

Saris and Inno Racks both make similar products. I think I saw the patents expired. They are good for 20 years and if he did patent around 2000 (the clock starts ticking when you file) they would have expired by now. 

I got the same email and my goodness...enough with the "Coming soon!". Just shut up until you have something to sell. This rack has been "in production" what...3 times now and not one to show for it.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Maybe Cal was a prepper and stayed sheltered the last 3 years and stopped production to be prepared for the 2020 virus? whis is laughing now? 

Always happy to see competition, but to see competition, we actually need to see it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

He could've have been competition if he came out at his price, but now he just reinforced 1Up's pricing which I thought was already high. I'm not going to pay more to a start up that I don't know will be around a year or two.

All he did was push someone like me into 1up's arms.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Maybe someone can point out any benefit of the Mach2 design? Now that Saris and Inno Rack have racks that hold both tires, we have the original 1-Up rack and their newer Equip-D design, what does the Mach2 offer at a higher price than any other? The Equip-D is a better design as compared to the Mach2 at a slightly lower price and the original 1-Up is the bargain for those who do not need the slight refinements.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jimglassford said:


> Maybe someone can point out any benefit of the Mach2 design? Now that Saris and Inno Rack have racks that hold both tires, we have the original 1-Up rack and their newer Equip-D design, what does the Mach2 offer at a higher price than any other? The Equip-D is a better design as compared to the Mach2 at a slightly lower price and the original 1-Up is the bargain for those who do not need the slight refinements.


Watch the video, he covers the differences ad changes he made.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

TwoTone said:


> Watch the video, he covers the differences ad changes he made.


He covers the difference between the original design and the Mach2. The other three options added features as well to enhance the designs.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

Thule enters the game:
https://reviews.mtbr.com/thule-helium-platform-2-hitch-bike-rack-overview


----------



## bikedawgr1 (May 31, 2010)

I also recieved the emailed announcement and was hopeful it was finally going to be delivered, especially if it lives up to the hype. The price will determine the sales I suspect and the numbers to be produced if they are. I'd still like one if it is what it is to be. I think I'd like to see some real reviews first though.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

From the website,

“Cal Phillips, serial bike industry inventor, licensed his new bike rack to QuikRStuff in Grand Junction, Colorado.”

That is new. I suspect they are distancing themselves from Cal given all the baggage he brings. Given the original patents expired and everyone but Yakima has their own being sold, their path to success is pretty difficult.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

This thread was started in November 2018. The original poster just attached the link to Cal's comparison and the line "Seems to be available." Throughout the thread, supporters kept saying, it is almost here.

Now 2-1/2 years later, still no one has seen one. Maybe in a year or two, we will read a review and see if it is worth twice the price as it was first touted.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

My thoughts are the same from almost two years ago. I debated about getting this rack but I quickly decided to just get the 1Up rack and be happy. Cal's ideas are great but his drama is not. I suspect that he came up with some good improvements and wanted to create some competition for 1Up, but put it out there as vaporware knowing that it could potentially hurt 1Up's sales even if he never made it to the market.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

BXCc,

There is wisdom in your summary. From what I read, there was some bad blood between Cal and 1-UP. I kind of feel he likes the engineering part of the business, good ideas or not. Maybe he thought he could sell 1-UP to someone and then the new owners would just buy his new ideas. I think the new 1-UP Equip-D blows away the QuickRStuff at the same price.

I am interested in a light weight single bike rack. I have the two bike Thule and it weighs a ton so it is a pain to take off and put on. I am just wondering if the Equip-D at $479 is that much better than the original at $319. I wish I could find a used Quik Rack but on E-bay, sellers are asking the same price as new.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

jimglassford said:


> BXCc,
> 
> There is wisdom in your summary. From what I read, there was some bad blood between Cal and 1-UP. I kind of feel he likes the engineering part of the business, good ideas or not. Maybe he thought he could sell 1-UP to someone and then the new owners would just buy his new ideas. I think the new 1-UP Equip-D blows away the QuickRStuff at the same price.
> 
> I am interested in a light weight single bike rack. I have the two bike Thule and it weighs a ton so it is a pain to take off and put on. I am just wondering if the Equip-D at $479 is that much better than the original at $319. I wish I could find a used Quik Rack but on E-bay, sellers are asking the same price as new.


In reference to your lightweight single bike rack quest, I'm in the "simpler is better" camp. The single place / 2" hitch only rack is by far my favorite of all I've had. Which includes multiple brands and models over the years. I'm definitely not "muscular" by most people's standards and once I loosen the rack from the hitch, it's easily removed and carried with one hand. Unfortunately my wife called dibs on it and I'm stuck with the 2 place / 2" version. Rough life I have. I'm sure the Equip-D has some nice features but I would still get the original again. It's just easy to use and does everything I need. Personally, I'd go with the standard and 1 add-on over the Equip-D. It may be $120 more, but you'll gain the ability to carry a second bike and get into the "free shipping over $500" realm.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just received an email less than an hour ago with an update. It's close....real close but due to the current pandemic, they can'y ship just yet. If you can just be patient, you'll be able to buy the best bike rack in the world. It won't be long now. They will send out a new email in about two weeks with an updated shipping date. :madman:

By the way, whoever was waiting for lighter can forget that. The ONE bike platform is 35 lbs. Each add-on is 25 lbs so for a 4 bike set-up, you're looking at 110 lbs!! :eekster:


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 13, 2012)

So I am in urgent need of a trailer hitch rack (just got a new SUV). I keep coming back to the 1up stuff but people please answer this question for me.

I am 99% of the time just needing a single bike tray. In fact one of the most compelling things for me about the 1up is that with just a single tray it is so low profile it could be left on the back of my SUV almost indefinitely without blocking any cameras, etc. Rarely, like once or twice a year, I might need to carry two bikes. So the question I have is, how hard is it to add/remove the second bike tray?

The Mach2 supposedly can do this change without any tools, which is very compelling for sure, but I feel a lot better about buying from 1up as a company right now at the moment. In a couple years when there are lots of reviews and Cal's business is off the ground as anything other then pure fantasy, then I would probably look at the Mach2 because of the tool-less features... But anyway with the original 1up and the equipe-D, how hard is it to swap the second bike tray in and out?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Dewdman42 said:


> So I am in urgent need of a trailer hitch rack (just got a new SUV). I keep coming back to the 1up stuff but people please answer this question for me.
> 
> I am 99% of the time just needing a single bike tray. In fact one of the most compelling things for me about the 1up is that with just a single tray it is so low profile it could be left on the back of my SUV almost indefinitely without blocking any cameras, etc. Rarely, like once or twice a year, I might need to carry two bikes. So the question I have is, how hard is it to add/remove the second bike tray?


Is it as easy as the "mach 2" that is yet to be seen? Probably not. Is it hard or time consuming, definitely not. The add-on weighs 18 pounds and is put on using two bolts. I found it easiest to keep the bolts installed in the base rack at all times. I fold the rack up, loosen up the bolts, slide the add-on on to the base rack, and tighten the two bolts. It's easier with the rack folded up as the rack will sit there without you needing to hold it. If that's the worst inconvenience you have throughout your day, you have a great life.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 13, 2012)

are you talking now about the original 1up or the equipe-D? Sounds pretty painless. I was thinking of also getting the EZ Pull if I get the original...do you think that would complicate the process of taking the second tray on and off?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Dewdman42 said:


> So I am in urgent need of a trailer hitch rack (just got a new SUV). I keep coming back to the 1up stuff but people please answer this question for me.
> 
> I am 99% of the time just needing a single bike tray. In fact one of the most compelling things for me about the 1up is that with just a single tray it is so low profile it could be left on the back of my SUV almost indefinitely without blocking any cameras, etc. Rarely, like once or twice a year, I might need to carry two bikes. So the question I have is, how hard is it to add/remove the second bike tray?
> 
> The Mach2 supposedly can do this change without any tools, which is very compelling for sure, but I feel a lot better about buying from 1up as a company right now at the moment. In a couple years when there are lots of reviews and Cal's business is off the ground as anything other then pure fantasy, then I would probably look at the Mach2 because of the tool-less features... But anyway with the original 1up and the equipe-D, how hard is it to swap the second bike tray in and out?


You are talking like the Mach2 is available. It really is a mute point as this situation is going on over 2 years I believe. It also isn't "Cal's business." He seems to be out of the picture. Bottom line is this. If you need a rack now, forget about the Mach2.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Dewdman42 said:


> are you talking now about the original 1up or the equipe-D? Sounds pretty painless. I was thinking of also getting the EZ Pull if I get the original...do you think that would complicate the process of taking the second tray on and off?


The original. And yes, the ez-pull would complicate things. I'm not sure by how much, but it would add some steps. Don't over think it. Get the original version and use it for a month or so. If you end up needing the ez-pull, It's just as easy to add it afterwards.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dewdman42 said:


> are you talking now about the original 1up or the equipe-D? Sounds pretty painless. I was thinking of also getting the EZ Pull if I get the original...do you think that would complicate the process of taking the second tray on and off?


You don't need the EZ Pull for the 2 bike set-up, especially if you're only going to use it sparingly. I have the 2 bike rack and leave it on the car full time with the EZ Pull. I add 2 more singles to carry (4) bikes total an average of once a month and for that set-up, the EZ Pull is almost a necessity with the original 1Up. But as far as your previous question, I can add (or remove) a rack in less than 30 seconds tops.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Did ya’ll see the special intro pricing at low low price of $499? 

While its better than the Equip-D Double, its still $150 more than the original


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

"America’s Greatest Bike Rack, the Quik Rack Mach2, is now in production and about to start shipping. The QuikRStuff team would like to offer you an “early adopter” discount to thank you for holding out for the latest and greatest from the Quik Rack family."

"Pay-in-full at our discounted launch price of $499 for the Mach2 hitch rack and, if you choose, $349 per Add-on (maximum 3 Add-ons). This will move you to the top of our distribution list, ensuring that you get a rack as quickly as possible.
OR pay a deposit of $199 at the discounted launch price to secure shipment of your Mach2 as soon as paid-in-full orders have been fulfilled."

--

All the crap in this thread aside, the production model looks like CNC art. Probably worth every penny.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Did ya'll see the special intro pricing at low low price of $499?
> 
> While its better than the Equip-D Double, its still $150 more than the original


That is $499 for a single 2" rack. Add $349 for the add-on which means it is $848 for a double bike rack vs $749 for the Equip-D Double. So the Mach2 is more expensive.

Makes me wonder what full price will be. The $499 and $349 prices have been on their website for a bit.

I did notice that 1UP has upgraded their racks with a new hitch bar lock which looks like it also serves as a safety retention for the rack. That fixes one of the yuge issues I had with their design. The Equip-D isn't rated for offroad use which is something important to me. Super Duty Double rack is $599. At some point, you have to place a limit on how much extra to pay for extra features.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

I did get it. Interesting proposition.

I don't have a problem supporting US made quality stuff, but I am not in a dire need for a new rack ATM. I like the design, ease of use etc... but I don't like loss of some of my departure angle if I swap out my ISI rack with this one.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

That is awfully pricey. I thought the 1up was pushing the limits of what one would be willing to pay for a top-of-the-line rack. Looks like these guys are really looking to test those limits. $1500+ is pretty steep for me for a 4-bike rack. I wonder what that price will go to after the introductory pricing.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 13, 2012)

We shall see. In the future when there are lots of reviews and what not, the new Mach2 may become the next thing, but it is definitely expensive and its not reviewed yet.

I just bought the 1up heavy duty 1 bike + 1 add on and except to be very happy, it was not much less then the Mach2, but its tried and true and I expect to be very happy with it. The only thing I see that looks interesting about the Mach is that you will be able to add/remove the second bike tray without tools...but that is something I won't have to do often and the 1up heavy duty is literal a two screw 60 second operation to do it...so no big deal...


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Dewdman42 said:


> I just bought the 1up heavy duty 1 bike + 1 add on and except to be very happy, it was not much less then the Mach2...


I couldn't find a price for the 1Up Heavy Duty single rack but a 1Up Super Duty single plus Super Duty add-on is a little as $618. This configuration would cost $848 for the Mach 2. This is like 37% more...hardly insignificant.

It is interesting to see the original proposition of undercutting the 1up price and now he is 10-15% higher than their most expensive Equip-D rack...and this is their introductory pricing.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

With the way this unfolded with Cal, the waiting lists, promising numerous times it's just around the corner, won't be much longer now, yada, yada, yada, it is almost insulting to have changed the positioning on price to the extent it has compared to the original enticement of the rack. Good luck to them. After waiting a few years for the ever elusive latest and greatest that never materialized, I am very happy with my Monorail Solo plus add on for about $380 total.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr Evil said:


> With the way this unfolded with Cal, the waiting lists, promising numerous times it's just around the corner, won't be much longer now, yada, yada, yada, it is almost insulting to have changed the positioning on price to the extent it has compared to the original enticement of the rack. Good luck to them. After waiting a few years for the ever elusive latest and greatest that never materialized, I am very happy with my Monorail Solo plus add on for about $380 total.


In the time I spent waiting, picked up a Yakima Dr Tray on discount. Happy with it and it does its job. Sure it has its quirks and it isn't full aluminium and sand (we have tons) gets stuck in the places the sun down shine (thanks to the plastic). But looking at the 1UP's and how they fixed the hitch mounts for locking and retention security, I may consider them again when I get the itch for a new rack. Not going to just drop $800+ on a new rack that would only give me incremental improvements.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 13, 2012)

Rockadile said:


> I couldn't find a price for the 1Up Heavy Duty single rack but a 1Up Super Duty single plus Super Duty add-on is a little as $618. This configuration would cost $848 for the Mach 2. This is like 37% more...hardly insignificant.
> 
> It is interesting to see the original proposition of undercutting the 1up price and now he is 10-15% higher than their most expensive Equip-D rack...and this is their introductory pricing.


my total BEFORE tax:, including heavy duty 1 bike, + heavy duty add on, plus 2 bike security locks for $15/each, was $700 delivered. Its definitely less, no doubt. I'm just saying, if the new one gets all raving reviews in a year from now....I think people will pay the extra money...but time will tell, right now its just fantasy as far as I'm concerned and I needed a rack right now.

I chose the original 1up over the newer one because its a little easier to take the 2nd tray on and off...only reason. Also the heavy duty will be ready for my eMTB when get one. ;-)


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

*rockymounts monorail ROCKS! - QUICKR is nothing unless it starts delivering.*



Dr Evil said:


> ....Good luck to them. After waiting a few years for the ever elusive latest and greatest that never materialized, I am very happy with my Monorail Solo plus add on for about $380 total.


I had been on the endless QuickR "waiting list" but "settled" for rockymounts and became so happy with it that I no longer cared about changing to another. I bought the Monorail double because it was ~half price of 1Up and because the Quick-R seemed it would never materialize. I have LOVED the rockymounts MonoRail. It is very solid, no movement, no rust, no worn parts, attractive (IMO), and quick and easy to use with all bikes, etc. Rockymounts should get more press!!!

The only reason I'm reading this thread is because I was rear-ended on the highway and need a new rack. (FYI, the rack is so solid it saved my 4runner and my Ibis Mojo from damage while causing major damage to the culprit, a Ford Explorer).

The trouble is, the monorail (and every other decent rack, including 1UpUSA!) is sold out due to Covid19. Ugh.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

The rockymounts monorail is the old apples to oranges. This thread was sort of framed around the racks that hold both tires. The monorail is more like the Thule T2 Pro.


----------



## camdelle (Sep 30, 2010)

*Lmfao*

We are beginning to take orders tomorrow, July 7, 2020. If you are receiving this email, you are a presale/waiting list recipient with special pricing before we start selling to the public.

As per Cal's promise to you, we have saved your place on the waiting list!

Thank you for patience. You are number XXXX on the waiting list of approximately 6300 people based on your first signup date from before QuikRStuff when Cal started the new design to June 30, 2020.

You will be receiving an email with your unique link to purchase one Mach2 and up to 3 Add-ons. It is only for you and not to be shared . We are trying to respect the integrity of the waiting list and everyone's patience.

Pay-in-full at our discounted launch price of $499 for the Mach2 hitch rack and, if you choose, $349 per Add-on (maximum 3 Add-ons). This will move you to the top of our distribution list, ensuring that you get a rack as quickly as possible.
OR pay a deposit of $199 at the discounted launch price to secure shipment of your Mach2 and any Add-Ons and as soon as paid-in-full orders have been fulfilled.
OR do nothing. We'll remove you from the email/waiting list, but you'll still be able to buy a Mach2 at regular retail prices when it's available to everyone. Stay tuned via our blog posts, emails and social media.

You'll have 72 hours from the release of the email to make your purchase, so don't delay. Everyone has been waiting patiently and we want to get the rack into everyone's hands asap.

We are trying to move things forward efficiently after the long wait and begin the process of building out the factory efficiently, yet conservatively.

Thank you again,

$848 for a 2 bike rack is the discounted price. LMFAO. 3 years later and definitely not cheaper. I bet this discounted price is 50% off of normal retail LOLOLOLOLOL

Just checked and the full retail price for a 2 bike rack is $928.00. We' all got to thank Cal for knocking $80.00 of the full retail price after waiting three years. lololololol


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

camdelle said:


> $848 for a 2 bike rack is the discounted price. LMFAO. 3 years later and definitely not cheaper. I bet this discounted price is 50% off of normal retail LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Just checked and the full retail price for a 2 bike rack is $928.00. We' all got to thank Cal for knocking $80.00 of the full retail price after waiting three years. lololololol


This is going to be a pass for me. I think it looks like a really great product and if I didn't have a rack I would consider it but I am not hurting for a new rack. I will wait and see how the reviews turn out. Think waiting for reviews is worth spending the extra $80. If it was more towards a $200 discount, I might of shelled out to be a guinea pig. Who knows, if demand isn't high, they might have to lower their price later.

Also, their website has updated and sounds like Cal is not an owner in QuikRStuff. QuikRStuff is licensing the design from Cal as their first product with the plans of bringing different products to market in the future. Will be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Too much, too little, too late. For me anyway. I was #1395 on the list lol.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr Evil said:


> Too much, too little, too late. For me anyway. I was #1395 on the list lol.


I'm number 36, haha.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

You may be the very first buyer of the Mach 2.


----------



## camdelle (Sep 30, 2010)

I gave up and ordered a KUAT July 3rd. Enough is enough and I just cant trust this company. Not really the company actually. It's Cal and his shenanigans that I wont go near.


----------



## Let's Roll (Jul 7, 2020)

I think anyone comparing prices with 1upUSA needs to make a more comparable comparison with all things included.

- 1upUSA 2 bike rack in black = $649 https://www.1up-usa.com/product/2in-super-duty-double-bike-rack/

+ License plate holder = $49 https://www.1up-usa.com/product/license-plate-holder-2/

+ Hit bar stop = $11.99 https://www.1up-usa.com/product/hitch-bar-stop/

+ EZ Pull = $69 https://www.1up-usa.com/product/ez-pull/

+ Fat Spacer Kit = $34 https://www.1up-usa.com/product/fat-tire-spacer-kit/

+ Quick Slide = $34 https://www.1up-usa.com/product/quik-slide/

Grand total = $846.99.

This is all for an inferior product and without the ability to run a single rack set-up. Granted, you may not need all of those bells and whistles, but this is closer to an apples to apples comparison.

If you chose to start off with a single 1up rack and build from there, your total would cost $875.99 with the max capacity of running a total of 3 racks only. So now your price is higher with less loading ability.

QuikRStuff may have a high initial cost, but I wager that they are warranted and you are getting a set up that fixes all of the flaws of the original 1up rack.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Let's Roll said:


> I think anyone comparing prices with 1upUSA needs to make a more comparable comparison with all things included.
> 
> - 1upUSA 2 bike rack in black = $649 https://www.1up-usa.com/product/2in-super-duty-double-bike-rack/
> 
> ...


It is interesting that this is a new account and the only posts are supporting a new product on the market...and calls the competing product inferior.

Shilling aside, I like the Mach2 rack design and if I needed a new rack I would consider it. I'm a sucker for machine aluminum. But as a consumer, there are a lot of risk with going with a new company with their first product to market.

Yes, can agree the Mach2 has incremental upgrades over the 1upUSA racks. Whether those upgrades are worth the add-on prices 1upUSA charges is highly questionable and as you pointed out, some of those add-ons are not needed. So apples to apples is in the eye of the beholder.

The price for the Mach2, even with the intro pricing, is steep compared to the rest of the market. Where a consumer can elect certain add-ons with 1upUSA, the add-ons are locked in at a premium with the Mach2. A company can slap whatever price tag they want on a product. It is up to the consumers to determine if it is worth it.

Bringing up warranty: This is a new company with zero sales, customer interactions, or time in market. There are no guarantees that QuikRStuff will exist in 12 or 24 months. Not saying that I expect the company to fail as I hope they don't. It is just a fact consumers face with new companies. Another part of this, is that if a consumer decides to buy into the Mach2 ecosystem with the intentions of buying additional add-on racks in the future (due to the high cost), there is no guarantee parts will be available later down the road. QuikRStuff and Cal have already talked about the difficulties of bringing the Mach2 to market. Business is hard and the economy is weird right now. There is a lot of risk to companies, especially new ones. This is a risk to consumers that there will not be future warranty or parts available.

I really like the rack design and think it is a great product. Just not being enticed enough to take the risk and pay a premium over other options.


----------



## Let's Roll (Jul 7, 2020)

No question my post seems skeptical but I assure you I have no affiliation with either company. I'm number 59xx on the list and plan on buying in as soon as the pre-orders open up. I'm a consumer like the rest and have done all the comparisons and feel confident enough in my decision to buy. I just wanted to clear up the pricing and why I think they listed it as such.

No doubt being an early adopter has many risks, as you have pointed out. Any prospective buyer needs to weigh these based on their comfort/priority level.

Regarding my use of the word inferior, I believe Cal knows more about the original design than anyone. I don't believe he would make changes just for the sake of being different. All the changes that were made addresses many of the complaints that other reviewers have already pointed out. Simply search reviews for the 1up rack and the cons listed are quite consistent.


----------



## Idawho (May 8, 2020)

Looks like a great rack. I was excited for it 2 years ago when it was going to be cheaper than 1up. It looks like it would cost me close to $1600 for a 4 bike setup. Hopefully, they are successful and the price drops as sales increase.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

From the notice sent to the people on the wait list, you can tell the QuickRStuff company is lead by a marketing person from the now defunct time share condo industry. They are only offering the discount for 72 hours so don't think, just buy now and compare later. Also, paying up front in full is a real risk. Most companies would only charge once shipped.

QuickRStuff Mach2 addressed customer complaints with the Original. However, the way Cal changed the designs are still inferior to other methods.

I would like to see a bike rack shootout with the optional racks that have the same design target of holding both wheels. I think the options are:

1-UP Original
1-Up Equip-D
Thule Helium
Saris MTR
QuickRStuff Mach 2 (Still a mystery)

What others am I missing?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jimglassford said:


> From the notice sent to the people on the wait list, you can tell the QuickRStuff company is lead by a marketing person from the now defunct time share condo industry. They are only offering the discount for 72 hours so don't think, just buy now and compare later. Also, paying up front in full is a real risk. Most companies would only charge once shipped.
> 
> QuickRStuff Mach2 addressed customer complaints with the Original. However, the way Cal changed the designs are still inferior to other methods.
> 
> ...


What are all these companies only charge when shipped? None of the bikes/frames I've bought. The 2k fridge I just ordered already charged, will be here in 2 weeks. Still waiting on the Vans I've already paid for to ship. The Grill I treated myself to for Fathers day took 3 weeks for stock to come back in, guess when I was charged.
I could go on on. Not defending the QuickRack, I think they're nuts and bound to fail at the current pricing.

I think it's safe to say companies that don't charge till shipped are in the minority.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

Let's Roll said:


> No doubt being an early adopter has many risks, as you have pointed out. Any prospective buyer needs to weigh these based on their comfort/priority level.


Right now the rack is vaporware. That is the problem. Even if it doesn't keep that vaporware status, the question is if users will be left holding the bag if the company folds after 6 months.

Compare that to 1UP, which has quirks, but has been in business for years.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> What are all these companies only charge when shipped? None of the bikes/frames I've bought. The 2k fridge I just ordered already charged, will be here in 2 weeks. Still waiting on the Vans I've already paid for to ship. The Grill I treated myself to for Fathers day took 3 weeks for stock to come back in, guess when I was charged.
> I could go on on. Not defending the QuickRack, I think they're nuts and bound to fail at the current pricing.
> 
> I think it's safe to say companies that don't charge till shipped are in the minority.


What jimglassford is getting at is that QuikRStuff is being super shady and there is no claim of stock or expected shipping date. This is a straight up presale. Joining the presale puts you first on the distribution list. When/if they ship? Who knows.



QuikRStuff Email said:


> This will move you to the top of our distribution list, ensuring that you get a rack as quickly as possible





QuikRStuff Preorder Invitation Page said:


> PRESALE ONLY


Their website is ripe with doublespeak.



QuikRStuff Preorder Invitation Page said:


> Full warranty included


Awesome! A full warranty! But...how long is that warranty? Doesn't say lifetime. Full 90 day warranty? Full 7 day warranty? Full warranty on parts only? Maybe I missed it but that quote is the only time I see warranty on their website.


----------



## Idawho (May 8, 2020)

Feels like a Kickstarter project.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Idawho said:


> Feels like a Kickstarter project.


At least with Kickstarter, there is usually a decent pricing benefit for being a backer.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Oktavius said:


> At least with Kickstarter, there is usually a decent pricing benefit for being a backer.


Not to mention, I have a feeling it this had been an ACTUAL kickstarter, there'd have been product in use by now.

With all the kickstarter failures and setbacks, it seems like most good ideas get good funding and come to pass with minimal problems. Maybe some production issues that contribute to some minor delays, but that seems to be about it.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

jimglassford said:


> From the notice sent to the people on the wait list, you can tell the QuickRStuff company is lead by a marketing person from the now defunct time share condo industry. They are only offering the discount for 72 hours so don't think, just buy now and compare later. Also, paying up front in full is a real risk. Most companies would only charge once shipped.
> 
> QuickRStuff Mach2 addressed customer complaints with the Original. However, the way Cal changed the designs are still inferior to other methods.
> 
> ...


Inferior how?



CycleKrieg said:


> Right now the rack is vaporware. That is the problem. Even if it doesn't keep that vaporware status, the question is if users will be left holding the bag if the company folds after 6 months.
> 
> Compare that to 1UP, which has quirks, but has been in business for years.


This, along with the price are the main reasons I am not ordering. They have zero reputation and are charging top dollar.



Oktavius said:


> What jimglassford is getting at is that QuikRStuff is being super shady and there is no claim of stock or expected shipping date. This is a straight up presale. Joining the presale puts you first on the distribution list. When/if they ship? Who knows.


Simple. If they don't ship, do a chargeback.



Oktavius said:


> At least with Kickstarter, there is usually a decent pricing benefit for being a backer.


This is supposed to be discounted pricing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

What I want to know is who is going to plop down $800 plus for a new rack when they already have one?

Unless your rear-ended and your rack is trashed...I don't see many of us going to spend that kind of cash just for a new rack - bike rack that is....


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jbsmith said:


> What I want to know is who is going to plop down $800 plus for a new rack when they already have one?
> 
> Unless your rear-ended and your rack is trashed...I don't see many of us going to spend that kind of cash just for a new rack - bike rack that is....


You could say the same about 1up.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

The 1-UP and the Mach2 use that goofy ball to secure the rack into the receiver. That is a very small point of contact where as the others use a wedge. The Mach2 uses the lever to tighten the hitch into the receiver and then you can pass a lock through to rattle around. The Thules use an integrated knob with a built in lock. However, this would require a little more thinking outside of the box for someone who only knows CNC machining with simple designs.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

jbsmith said:


> What I want to know is who is going to plop down $800 plus for a new rack when they already have one?
> 
> Unless your rear-ended and your rack is trashed...I don't see many of us going to spend that kind of cash just for a new rack - bike rack that is....


I currently have a Thule two place rack that is just to large and heavy for the single bike I carry. I am in the market for a single, so more in the $400 range. However, I have read a number of comments on the amount of sway in the 1-UP USA rack. The newer Equip-D supposedly has an anti-sway system built in. Than again, I read a recent review where the person pointed out that the Original rack had less sway.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> You could say the same about 1up.


Yes but I assume nobody waited 3 years to buy a rack...if you already have a rack that's not crushed, are you going to drop $800 on a new one when you likely already have at least $350 in one that you've been using for the last 3 years.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

jimglassford said:


> I currently have a Thule two place rack that is just to large and heavy for the single bike I carry. I am in the market for a single, so more in the $400 range. However, I have read a number of comments on the amount of sway in the 1-UP USA rack. The newer Equip-D supposedly has an anti-sway system built in. Than again, I read a recent review where the person pointed out that the Original rack had less sway.


Sway - I have the original 1UP...it doesn't move at all...it uses the compression ball thing...assumed that was the same today as on their current models.

Mine doesn't even have the little ridges in the cam lock things that open/close the arms on the tires.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

jimglassford said:


> The 1-UP and the Mach2 use that goofy ball to secure the rack into the receiver. That is a very small point of contact where as the others use a wedge. The Mach2 uses the lever to tighten the hitch into the receiver and then you can pass a lock through to rattle around. The Thules use an integrated knob with a built in lock. However, this would require a little more thinking outside of the box for someone who only knows CNC machining with simple designs.


Am I the only one that doesn't care about security of my bike rack. No theif is going to yank your rack over the 3K bike that's on it. And no cable lock is going to deter them - you can rip through that with a cordless angle grinder in 30 seconds and be off with your bike. Cable locks only keep honest people honest. If you really don't want them to take your bike then you need a huge hardened chain that'll take some time to cut through...and at that point your 40lbs of chain is going to be doing some damage to your bikes (assuming you leave it on while driving).


----------



## Let's Roll (Jul 7, 2020)

CycleKrieg said:


> Right now the rack is vaporware. That is the problem. Even if it doesn't keep that vaporware status, the question is if users will be left holding the bag if the company folds after 6 months.
> 
> Compare that to 1UP, which has quirks, but has been in business for years.


Definitely something I considered hard. Any buyer is definitely putting in a leap of faith, which I am willing to do. This is a rack that if proven as quality as the original, will last for many years to come. Spread the cost difference over that time span and I felt the improvements were more than worth it. Every buyer needs to weight their own priorities.


----------



## Let's Roll (Jul 7, 2020)

jbsmith said:


> What I want to know is who is going to plop down $800 plus for a new rack when they already have one?
> 
> Unless your rear-ended and your rack is trashed...I don't see many of us going to spend that kind of cash just for a new rack - bike rack that is....


Pretty silly statement. Are you suggesting that everyone in the world already owns a rack? The industry is growing and there are always new riders who need a new rack. Also, not all racks are built to last a lifetime. Many fail over time and eventually need replacing. Not to mention those who now earn more and can afford to upgrade from their first budget rack.


----------



## Let's Roll (Jul 7, 2020)

jimglassford said:


> The 1-UP and the Mach2 use that goofy ball to secure the rack into the receiver. That is a very small point of contact where as the others use a wedge. The Mach2 uses the lever to tighten the hitch into the receiver and then you can pass a lock through to rattle around. The Thules use an integrated knob with a built in lock. However, this would require a little more thinking outside of the box for someone who only knows CNC machining with simple designs.


Wrong. You're referencing the video that Cal posted 2 years ago showing that. There have been many updates along the way. The QuikRStuff rack has 2 wedges vs 1 ball to tighten it down into the hitch. The lever itself also has a built in lock similar to the Thule, but simpler to use as you don't need to use a key to lock it (only to unlock).


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Let's Roll said:


> Wrong. You're referencing the video that Cal posted 2 years ago showing that. There have been many updates along the way. The QuikRStuff rack has 2 wedges vs 1 ball to tighten it down into the hitch. The lever itself also has a built in lock similar to the Thule, but simpler to use as you don't need to use a key to lock it (only to unlock).


Where are you getting these design changes. I looked at the QuikRStuff web site and did not see any pictures of the wedges nor any description.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

jimglassford said:


> Where are you getting these design changes. I looked at the QuikRStuff web site and did not see any pictures of the wedges nor any description.


I'm wondering the same. Couldn't find any info on the hitch mount. Before they updated the website, there was a pic showing the safety latch pin which I thought was a weird idea. It will interfere with some people's vehicles due to clearance. Maybe that is an old design and it was changed.

The safety retention on the 1upUSA rack was one of the reasons I didn't buy one of those racks. Velcro strap is crazy. But 1upUSA updated their racks recently with a slot for a traditional hitch pin and think it is a great idea. Most people use locking hitch pins so that takes care of locking the rack and providing a secondary retention.

QuikRStuff said on Facebook that they would make a video to showoff the rack when they have a production version available. Would of been nice to provide that prior to asking for orders.


----------



## Let's Roll (Jul 7, 2020)

There was a CAD diagram on their previous site before this week's update that showed the 2 wedges. In this picture on their site under the faq page, you can see the locking mechanism now built into the anti-rattle/locking hitch lever.


----------



## Let's Roll (Jul 7, 2020)

Oktavius said:


> I'm wondering the same. Couldn't find any info on the hitch mount. Before they updated the website, there was a pic showing the safety latch pin which I thought was a weird idea. It will interfere with some people's vehicles due to clearance. Maybe that is an old design and it was changed.
> 
> The safety retention on the 1upUSA rack was one of the reasons I didn't buy one of those racks. Velcro strap is crazy. But 1upUSA updated their racks recently with a slot for a traditional hitch pin and think it is a great idea. Most people use locking hitch pins so that takes care of locking the rack and providing a secondary retention.


See their FAQ page for more info, explains your concern there.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Let's Roll said:


> There was a CAD diagram on their previous site before this week's update that showed the 2 wedges. In this picture on their site under the faq page, you can see the locking mechanism now built into the anti-rattle/locking hitch lever.
> 
> View attachment 1347473


Why did you eliminate the picture with the two wedges? I would have thought it would help potential buyers.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Oktavius said:


> I'm wondering the same. Couldn't find any info on the hitch mount. Before they updated the website, there was a pic showing the safety latch pin which I thought was a weird idea. It will interfere with some people's vehicles due to clearance. Maybe that is an old design and it was changed.
> 
> The safety retention on the 1upUSA rack was one of the reasons I didn't buy one of those racks. Velcro strap is crazy. But 1upUSA updated their racks recently with a slot for a traditional hitch pin and think it is a great idea. Most people use locking hitch pins so that takes care of locking the rack and providing a secondary retention.
> 
> QuikRStuff said on Facebook that they would make a video to showoff the rack when they have a production version available. Would of been nice to provide that prior to asking for orders.


On the strap, I suppose it would help if all riders posted number of hours of use with or without the strap and the number of times the rack has slipped backward or fallen off.

Hours are likely in the millions, and slippage or fallen off likely very close to zero.

I used mine for months without the strap when it was brand new because I didn't read the instructions before installing. It wasn't until I read through more posts on MTBR that I learned the purpose of the strap. (No slips no departing from the hitch)

In honor of safteyism and scienticians, I am going to put a face mask on my 1upusa this weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

jbsmith said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't care about security of my bike rack. No theif is going to yank your rack over the 3K bike that's on it. And no cable lock is going to deter them - you can rip through that with a cordless angle grinder in 30 seconds and be off with your bike. Cable locks only keep honest people honest. If you really don't want them to take your bike then you need a huge hardened chain that'll take some time to cut through...and at that point your 40lbs of chain is going to be doing some damage to your bikes (assuming you leave it on while driving).


I don't lock mine either. It's easy enough to take off that the rack doesn't stay on my vehicle anyway.

As for the strap safety device, it works fine. All it's doing is stopping the rack from sliding out if the ball fails. There isn't much force placed on the strap even if you never tighten the rack. Yes it will move but it won't come out and drop off your car. I've tried pulling the rack out without tightening the hitch and it's not going anywhere. Why do you need something with 500 pounds of holding strength when 100 pounds is all that's required? (not exact numbers, just an example)

Yes, the ball on the original 1up is one point of contact. But it pushes two complete sides of the hitch bar to the inside of the hitch. On paper there are better ways, but in practice, this is more than sufficient and is super simple to use. Any rack that uses a standard hitch pin will rock like crazy or you need to use the threaded type like Thule uses.

I like all of the upgrades that this new rack has and it is appealing to me. But to be truthful, the original rack isn't lacking anything for my needs. I was on the original waiting list but I ended up getting the 1up stuff 2 years ago. I'm glad I didn't wait.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Why was the post I made yesterday deleted?


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr Evil said:


> Why was the post I made yesterday deleted?


The post in the other thread?

https://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-r...ch-lol-1144519-post14863207.html#post14863207


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Oktavius said:


> The post in the other thread?
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-r...ch-lol-1144519-post14863207.html#post14863207


Good catch. My bad. Didn't realize that wasn't the original thread lol. Didn't realize we needed two threads on basically the same thing.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr Evil said:


> Good catch. My bad. Didn't realize that wasn't the original thread lol. Didn't realize we needed two threads on basically the same thing.


Definitely don't need two threads on this.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

cjsb said:


> In honor of safteyism and scienticians, I am going to put a face mask on my 1upusa this weekend.Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No need to. The WHO came out a few days ago and acknowledged the data is actually showing asymptomatic transmission is very rare. I'm sure it's the same for your asymptomatic rack. Let that sucker breath.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

My 72 hour window to order expired but the link still works. Doubt they would block sales. Without sharing the link, or pointing out the obvious, but the presale URL has two interesting variables.

On Facebook, they said they plan to ship in two weeks. Would think that would be something to let people know when preordering. They also plan to put out a video but only after they have a production model to show.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Oktavius said:


> My 72 hour window to order expired but the link still works. Doubt they would block sales. Without sharing the link, or pointing out the obvious, but the presale URL has two interesting variables.
> 
> On Facebook, they said they plan to ship in two weeks. Would think that would be something to let people know when preordering. They also plan to put out a video but only after they have a production model to show.


2 weeks? So they need the money first to make them? They haven't made one yet? I'm confused.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr Evil said:


> 2 weeks? So they need the money first to make them? They haven't made one yet? I'm confused.


The link they sent out has "PRESALE ONLY" so it appears they don't have them in stock but the presale link doesn't have any expected ship dates. Their Instagram account has a pic of some of the components on shelves so they are at least stocking some components. If they are waiting on components, who knows when they will actually be delivering. Some argue that the cycling industry is sold out purely due to demand but supply chains have a yuge factor. I have a 3D printer that won't be delivered for 3 months. High demand but heavy supply chain constraints. Mach2 tried to come to market before but was delayed due to supplier issues. Who knows when it will actually deliver.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Oktavius said:


> Some argue that the cycling industry is sold out purely due to demand but supply chains have a yuge factor. I have a 3D printer that won't be delivered for 3 months. High demand but heavy supply chain constraints. Mach2 tried to come to market before but was delayed due to supplier issues. Who knows when it will actually deliver.


It's definitely not a pure demand scenario. Supply chains are wack. I've tried to order things that showed a delayed shipping date (which I expected) but then changed over to "not available anytime soon, and we don't know if this product will ever be available again" status.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Harold said:


> It's definitely not a pure demand scenario. Supply chains are wack. I've tried to order things that showed a delayed shipping date (which I expected) but then changed over to "not available anytime soon, and we don't know if this product will ever be available again" status.


At least we have toilet paper though, haha. Some of the local stores have been out of regular paper towels though...

For the Mach2, Cal was having supply issues even before the 'rona due to increasing material cost. Maybe the new company has things together better but until they start rolling out the door, there are no guarantees.

I ended up sending an email to QuikRStuff in reply to the preorder offer. I do like the rack design and hope they do well. Feel they have done a really bad job marketing the rack and pointed out the basic details they haven't shared with prospective buyers before asking for money. Basic stuff like warranty details, hitch mount design, lock designs, etc. Stuff that will be clear when they have their demonstration video. I'm still open to purchasing one in the future and hope they get their act together, haha.

While writing the email I did notice they have the weights for the racks and add-ons listed under details. The single Mach2 is listed heavier than the 1up single Super Duty rack (~4 lbs) and would be interesting to get a real world measurement for comparison.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Let's Roll said:


> Pretty silly statement. Are you suggesting that everyone in the world already owns a rack? The industry is growing and there are always new riders who need a new rack. Also, not all racks are built to last a lifetime. Many fail over time and eventually need replacing. Not to mention those who now earn more and can afford to upgrade from their first budget rack.


Nope, nowhere did I say the world already owns a rack.
Not silly really - what I'm asking is if you already have invested in a rack - are you going to go out and buy a new $800 rack. At this price point you aren't targeting newcomers to the sport....so my assumption is they, not being new, have a rack already.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I believe high end racks do have a limited customer base. Let's use another start-up company that was hailed as the next industry boom only to go bust. Go-Pro was the company that everyone wanted to buy into during the IPO as the sales were unlimited. After a few years, sales tanked and the stock was worth a fraction of the IPO. Analysts reviewed the problem and it was determined that once the people who actually could use an action camera actually owned one, there was little need to upgrade. I know this is not apples to oranges but Go-Pro had an innovative product while the bike racks are nothing new and only slightly innovative.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 13, 2012)

I'm sure he will sell some of his racks eventually, but they are not going to blow off the shelves. I got an email saying I am like 9000+ in line on the waiting list. People have been signing up to get on that list for years. I already bought a 1up and will not be buying the Mach2 because its too late now, I don't need it. As people come up needing a rack, some of them will buy the Mach2 and we'll see how it compares but if that guy thought for one second he was going to sell 9000 racks this year, then they are in for trouble as a company...its not going to go like that.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Dewdman42 said:


> I'm sure he will sell some of his racks eventually, but they are not going to blow off the shelves. I got an email saying I am like 9000+ in line on the waiting list. People have been signing up to get on that list for years. I already bought a 1up and will not be buying the Mach2 because its too late now, I don't need it. As people come up needing a rack, some of them will buy the Mach2 and we'll see how it compares but if that guy thought for one second he was going to sell 9000 racks this year, then they are in for trouble as a company...its not going to go like that.


Especially without even having made 1


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

*this rack should be on Indiegogo - a place to give money for empty marketing*

So... even though I asked them to take me off the endless waiting list, I'm still on it. After years, they say, "here it comes! ... "just send us money" and so I inquire, for fun...

"Sounds good except you don't say where you are with manufacturing nor when a a paying person will actually receive the rack. If the waiting is over, I need more details about what that really means ... b4 sending money."

Their answer was honest sounding yet very vague, IMO. To me it looks a lot like an Indiegogo campaign response that is positive and yet confirms the wait can continue indefinitely.

"Valid question!

The first "*order now*" emails went out to our first 50 waitlisters and those orders are *expected *to ship out in 2 weeks. After that, shipping is a function of how many pre-orders we get and then how many machines we can lease to mass produce these bad boys even faster! While our first batch *might *be small for quality control reasons, we are *planning *to ramp up production big time *if *pre-orders are strong. We *may *get to your position faster than anticipated, so don't get bummed out quite *yet*

Feel free to reach back out a *little later *and we may be able to provide an estimate when production is more consistent."


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

This sounds like it has been a secret government experiment to see how long people will wait for a promise to be fulfilled, or how long they will keep obeying senseless commands to stay in their homes. Cal is likely a cover for an evil scientist.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

noshortcuts said:


> So... even though I asked them to take me off the endless waiting list, I'm still on it. After years, they say, "here it comes! ... "just send us money" and so I inquire, for fun...
> 
> "Sounds good except you don't say where you are with manufacturing nor when a a paying person will actually receive the rack. If the waiting is over, I need more details about what that really means ... b4 sending money."
> 
> ...


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

They responded to my email by creating an FAQ post on Facebook. Stuff that they still haven't updated on their own website. Drives me crazy when you have to go to their website, Facebook, Instagram, and Twitter to get more details.

https://www.facebook.com/quikrstuff

They did say the warranty is lifetime on manufacturing defects. They also informed me that I could preorder with my credit card to retain the ability to easily cancel my preorder. :/


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Is the Mach 2 and 1up the only hitch racks on the market that can easily change between 1 and 2 bikes? I'd like to keep a 1 bike rack always on, and on weekends add another.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

motard5 said:


> Is the Mach 2 and 1up the only hitch racks on the market that can easily change between 1 and 2 bikes? I'd like to keep a 1 bike rack always on, and on weekends add another.


I have the Monorail Solo and an add on for when I take 2 bikes. Although you need a socket for 2 bolts it is a piece of cake. I keep the socket in my vehicle.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

QuikRStuff uploaded a video to Facebook showing the locking of the rack to the hitch and add-ons.

https://www.facebook.com/quikrstuff/

The Facebook post says if we go to their Instagram page there is some sort of countdown for the release (nothing new on there yet). They did update the FAQ on their website to say the first 100 are to ship starting today.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I do not see a video, only the pictures generated from the model.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

jimglassford said:


> I do not see a video, only the pictures generated from the model.


Looks like they deleted and reposted. It is there again.


----------



## arashi (Jan 15, 2009)

Giving a consumer 72hrs to make a purchase after they have been waiting for 3 years is not a good sign of this company’s moral compass


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

arashi said:


> Giving a consumer 72hrs to make a purchase after they have been waiting for 3 years is not a good sign of this company's moral compass


Their marketing is horrible. But my 72 hours is well past and my link still works. So perhaps the 72 hours was only to reserve to be in the first batch of 50.


----------



## arashi (Jan 15, 2009)

If you can’t see all the red flags yet...

The company stringing people along saying “it’s almost ready, just a few more months” for the past 3 years. 

The price changing from $269 to $499 now. 

They are rushing you to preorder without the actual product being ready. 

The bad history Cal had with 1up and Cal claiming his company was “stolen” from him and now this new company named “Quick R Stuff” which is not associated with Cal or at least distancing themselves from Cal. 

When Cal first announced this QuickRack he tried using the same 1up name with some slight changes, then he went to QuickRack and now Quick R Stuff? 


Well all I can say is I’ll be sitting hear with popcorn when the **** show starts and people are wondering where their $500-$1550 (1-4 bike carrier) bike rack is that they already paid for. I hope people don’t get screwed over but all the signs are pointing towards exactly that. 

Also, that’s a lot of money to shell out for an unproven product when there are already other more established options out on the market. The bike rack is expensive but so are the bikes going on them. Hope none of these new QuickRacks fail cause I’m betting the company will have some kind of lame excuse just like they have been using so far...


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

arashi said:


> If you can't see all the red flags yet...
> 
> The company stringing people along saying "it's almost ready, just a few more months" for the past 3 years.
> 
> ...


There are tons of red flags, haha. That is why I passed on their great offer of being an early guinea pig to only save $80. I was number 30 on the wait list so I am WELL aware of all of the issues and drama.

That said, I do like the rack design and there are a few design features that would be handy for me that aren't available on other racks. During the long wait I bought a rack that works well though. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles but it gets the job done. They failed at building a good image of their company and product. There isn't any reasonable benefit to taking the risk. But they told me I could use a credit card for maximum protection...

Who knows, maybe they actually deliver now that there is a company selling it that isn't being ran by Cal. I may consider it down the road. Black Friday 2021?


----------



## arashi (Jan 15, 2009)

Oktavius said:


> There are tons of red flags, haha. That is why I passed on their great offer of being an early guinea pig to only save $80. I was number 30 on the wait list so I am WELL aware of all of the issues and drama.
> 
> That said, I do like the rack design and there are a few design features that would be handy for me that aren't available on other racks. During the long wait I bought a rack that works well though. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles but it gets the job done. They failed at building a good image of their company and product. There isn't any reasonable benefit to taking the risk. But they told me I could use a credit card for maximum protection...
> 
> Who knows, maybe they actually deliver now that there is a company selling it that isn't being ran by Cal. I may consider it down the road. Black Friday 2021?


Hahahahaha yes Black Friday 2021 will probably be a good idea.

I'm happy with my 1up so no worries here. I have the heavy duty single with a couple of add ons for when I need to shuttle. I'd say 98% of the time I'm only using the single rack and it stays on my Sequoia 100% of the time so none of these "new features" benefit me since I don't remove/install the rack over and over again. My 2 add ons stay together and it takes me about 5min to attach it to my rack so not a bid deal.


----------



## hoffsta (Aug 17, 2010)

Lol. I’ve been on Cal’s waiting list since 2017. I finally received a link to actually order the rack with my real money...and...they expect to ship it in six months!!!! Are you kidding me. They made a big fuss about how units were actually shipping. Seems like there were a small handful of racks available and now they are completely out again. Come on.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

hoffsta said:


> Lol. I've been on Cal's waiting list since 2017. I finally received a link to actually order the rack with my real money...and...they expect to ship it in six months!!!! Are you kidding me. They made a big fuss about how units were actually shipping. Seems like there were a small handful of racks available and now they are completely out again. Come on.


Look, its a small company ramping up. It's largely the end of the biking season in North America (retail will start tailing off shortly). They've made a great rack and it IS a big accomplishment to start shipping a new product - not an easy task by any stretch. They're doing pretty well - give them a break. I had given up hope this thing was ever going to see the light of day and now here it is.

I was around 900 on the list and I got one about a month ago. There's 6000 on the list and they are not managing the orders anymore - so they've said "6 months" to have an expectation that they can beat.

I also have a 1UpUSA rack and I can tell you that this thing beats it in every way. It's worth waiting for especially since we're near the end of the season.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

hoffsta said:


> Lol. I've been on Cal's waiting list since 2017. I finally received a link to actually order the rack with my real money...and...they expect to ship it in six months!!!! Are you kidding me. They made a big fuss about how units were actually shipping. Seems like there were a small handful of racks available and now they are completely out again. Come on.


Funny you're slamming $600 for a rack being delivered 6 months from now, yet in our sport people regularly drop 3k on a frame and 5k+ on a full bike and have to wait months.

Not defending them, but a stupid thing to pick on considering the sport we're in.


----------



## Idawho (May 8, 2020)

TwoTone said:


> Funny you're slamming $600 for a rack being delivered 6 months from now, yet in our sport people regularly drop 3k on a frame and 5k+ on a full bike and have to wait months.
> 
> Not defending them, but a stupid thing to pick on considering the sport we're in.


I just did the math. $1700 to carry 4 bikes. That's a whole lot of Nope! But I've also never spent 5k on a bike. I'm fine with GX level, aluminum frames, and past year models. I'm thinking NSR is the way to go. I loved the concept of this rack and was seriously interested in it when it was supposed to be cheaper than 1up. I'm sure it's a finely crafted rack, but I'd rather put that money towards my next bike. They are going to have a hard time distinguishing themselves from Cal and his shenanigans.


----------



## Tom S (Aug 3, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> Funny you're slamming $600 for a rack being delivered 6 months from now, yet in our sport people regularly drop 3k on a frame and 5k+ on a full bike and have to wait months.
> 
> Not defending them, but a stupid thing to pick on considering the sport we're in.


The original release date was December 2017 and they've been pushing it back ever since.

If a bike company announced a new model in 2017 and continually pushed ship dates back to 2021, people would be similarly unimpressed.

I'll always root for startups working to advance the state of the art. I was holding out for a Quick-Rack Mach 2 for a couple of years, but finally gave up waiting. At this point, other racks on the market get the job done at a much cheaper price point and they're available right away with virtually guaranteed support.

The QuikRStuff rack might be a nice boutique bike rack option whenever it actually ships, but at this point no one should be waiting on one as their primary bike rack. I'd approach this like a Kickstarter project that you want to support, not a product that you'd like to order from an established company.


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

*1UP USA drama with Cal Phillips*

If you're interested in seeing some history with Cal and 1UP USA, it's out for public consumption here: https://www.1upusahistory.com/

I have no connection nor insider info, just ran across it in a Google search.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

diylighter said:


> If you're interested in seeing some history with Cal and 1UP USA, it's out for public consumption here: https://www.1upusahistory.com/
> 
> I have no connection nor insider info, just ran across it in a Google search.


That has been posted before.

Since you didn't look back at previous comments regarding Cal, let me get you up to speed. Cal has a reputation in the WI/MN biking community. I've described as an "absent minded professor", others have used more aggressive terminology. Regardless, as the result of Cal's lackadaisical attitude to things that doesn't concern him, he often finds himself caught off guard. Then comes the other part of Cal's personality - the temper. The link you posted shows that off pretty well.

Assuming everything in Cal's account is true (and it probably isn't) think about it for a moment: By his own admission Cal allowed an employee to own and manage substantial amounts of his own IP. Cal made some kind of deal where an employee believed they bought the company. Then when Cal tried to "get back" his company, his own lawyer (!) explained that wasn't possible. Which, at best, is poor decisions and business management that allowed an employee to worm greater amounts of the company from Cal. At worst, its a person that didn't care about the business and gave larger and larger chunks of it to an employee and, when realized he didn't own it anymore, stomped around like a petulant child.

Whether a person gets a 1Up rack or the Quick-Rack, that is up to them. But I do hope the people of QuikRStuff either licensed Cal's IP or bought it outright, because dealing with Cal in the long run might not be the most fun thing ever.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Idawho said:


> I just did the math. $1700 to carry 4 bikes. That's a whole lot of Nope! But I've also never spent 5k on a bike. I'm fine with GX level, aluminum frames, and past year models. I'm thinking NSR is the way to go.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I still have my orignal 1UP like jbsmith. Works perfectly and looks great. I was initially interested in Cal's rack but I have zero interest now...regardless of who makes it. Cal just comes off as being bitter (after selling his company) and almost shady and I think the guys at 1UP are stand-up guys. I'll get another 1UP...maybe that D-Equipe soon.


----------



## funks (Jun 2, 2007)

Tom S said:


> The QuikRStuff rack might be a nice boutique bike rack option whenever it actually ships, but at this point no one should be waiting on one as their primary bike rack. I'd approach this like a Kickstarter project that you want to support, not a product that you'd like to order from an established company.


Looks like some units shipped?






Wonder why no-one has created some plans for using 80/20 extruded tubing though. They sell 2" and 1.5" bars that will fit hitches no problem and should have no problems with a 40 lb bike.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

funks said:


> Looks like some units shipped?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the tubing for what purpose?


----------



## funks (Jun 2, 2007)

jimglassford said:


> Use the tubing for what purpose?


Use 80/20 Tubing to build a single bike rack / hitch mounted.

The Series 10 Profiles have 2x2 inch bars, and 1x1 bars, and dynamic pivots. Somebody can lego one up - lol.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

funks said:


> Use 80/20 Tubing to build a single bike rack / hitch mounted.
> 
> The Series 10 Profiles have 2x2 inch bars, and 1x1 bars, and dynamic pivots. Somebody can lego one up - lol.


Have you?


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

funks said:


> Use 80/20 Tubing to build a single bike rack / hitch mounted.
> 
> The Series 10 Profiles have 2x2 inch bars, and 1x1 bars, and dynamic pivots. Somebody can lego one up - lol.


I looked into building a hybrid rack using the 1-UP roof rack and using tubing to create a hitch rack. Aluminum does not like being bent and having a professional TIG weld straight pieces was very expensive. Also, because of volume, an individual buying the proper grade of aluminum is also very expensive.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Personally this looks quite a bit heavier than the 1 up HD/SD. I am thinking of doing 2" lightening holes along the trays as they would still be very strong.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

REZEN said:


> Personally this looks quite a bit heavier than the 1 up HD/SD. I am thinking of doing 2" lightening holes along the trays as they would still be very strong.


I find that strange. QUIKR STUFF lists the weight of their bike rack and it weighs 4 pounds more for a single. So you will pay at least $550 for a new rack and immediately drill holes in it just as an experiment?


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

^Actually, I have a 1up Single Super Duty with Super Duty extensions, and I want that one lighter too. I really like a few of the changes for quick mounting of the unit and tire sizes, but the weight, and the fact that it is less compact (even the Equip-D) kills it for me.


----------



## marathonpaddler (Jan 9, 2021)

Has anyone in this thread actually received a QuikRStuff Mach 2? I like the design but I'm having trouble stomaching the price tag ($600 more for a 4-bike version compared to a trusty 1Up) for it when I can't find a single real review on line. I'm also worried about delivery. We have a family road trip coming up and I need a rack for it. I would appreciate real feedback from a real person.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

marathonpaddler said:


> Has anyone in this thread actually received a QuikRStuff Mach 2? I like the design but I'm having trouble stomaching the price tag ($600 more for a 4-bike version compared to a trusty 1Up) for it when I can't find a single real review on line. I'm also worried about delivery. We have a family road trip coming up and I need a rack for it. I would appreciate real feedback from a real person.


QuikRStuff sent out a small initial batch (100?) to the first few on the waiting list. They haven't sent out any additional batches. They are running their own "Kickstarter" and allowing people to preorder as they build up their manufacturing capability. They are promising orders will start going out March 2021. But who knows how long the preorder list is but wouldn't expect to get a Mach 2 any time soon.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

marathonpaddler said:


> Has anyone in this thread actually received a QuikRStuff Mach 2? I like the design but I'm having trouble stomaching the price tag ($600 more for a 4-bike version compared to a trusty 1Up) for it when I can't find a single real review on line. I'm also worried about delivery. We have a family road trip coming up and I need a rack for it. I would appreciate real feedback from a real person.


Yes, I am heading over there today to do a promo with them and I get a free rack for compensation.

Sincerely,

Bigfoot


----------



## Tom S (Aug 3, 2006)

marathonpaddler said:


> Has anyone in this thread actually received a QuikRStuff Mach 2? I like the design but I'm having trouble stomaching the price tag ($600 more for a 4-bike version compared to a trusty 1Up) for it when I can't find a single real review on line. I'm also worried about delivery. We have a family road trip coming up and I need a rack for it. I would appreciate real feedback from a real person.


The QuikRStuff rack isn't a good choice if you're on a budget or if you need a rack any time soon. At this point, it's a premium niche product for those who don't mind the Kickstarter-style launch delays.



cjsb said:


> Yes, I am heading over there today to do a promo with them and I get a free rack for compensation.


Well of course the promoters are getting (free) racks, but that doesn't help the rest of us.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

And since the promoters are getting a free rack, any review by them will be suspect.


----------



## marathonpaddler (Jan 9, 2021)

Oktavius said:


> QuikRStuff sent out a small initial batch (100?) to the first few on the waiting list. They haven't sent out any additional batches. They are running their own "Kickstarter" and allowing people to preorder as they build up their manufacturing capability. They are promising orders will start going out March 2021. But who knows how long the preorder list is but wouldn't expect to get a Mach 2 any time soon.


Thanks. Seems surprising that none of the recipients of the first batch have done and independent review. Given the time people have waited for them you'd think they would be enthusiastic to talk about them.


----------



## firemanj92 (Mar 29, 2006)

marathonpaddler said:


> Thanks. Seems surprising that none of the recipients of the first batch have done and independent review. Given the time people have waited for them you'd think they would be enthusiastic to talk about them.


I love mine and I got it with 3 add-ons for several months for the fam. We have hundreds trouble free of miles. We've owned 3 Thule T2's maybe 4 (I lost count), 1 KUAT NV, 2 Northshore NSR's, a Saris MTR and waited a long time for this one. I've also used 1up racks (never owned though). I can "enthusiastically" say it's top tier and out shines all the racks I've owned/used. The other rack manufacturers make great products too but QuickRstuff does it better. As @Tom S stated though if you are on a budget, or in a hurry, Kickstarters may not the route go for.

The T2's were great, easy, parts are available at ever/any bike shop but super heavy with it's add-on. The Kuat Company has EXCELLENT customer service-heavy rack, single pivot on tilt down so due to simple physics, it would tilt higher in the rear and prevented us from opening some of our vehicle's rear door. The North Shore Rack which started the upright movement was strong, light, but no road bikes. The Saris MTR has a nice lifetime warranty but was just big, bulky and heavy. The 1up that borrowed from friends were lacking the improved features of the the QuikRStuff.

I have "enthusiastically" verbally reviewed our rack with other cyclists on the trails, besides, there were toooooo many naysayers throughout this 38 page thread. To the point, I believe most the people I shared our experience with signed up for the next batch.

Hope this helps. -J


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

marathonpaddler said:


> Thanks. Seems surprising that none of the recipients of the first batch have done and independent review. Given the time people have waited for them you'd think they would be enthusiastic to talk about them.


I have one and it's awesome. The 1upUSA is great but this goes to another level. It's more secure and stable, it's lighter, it's easier to use, faster to mount a bike, you don't need any tools, very happy I upgraded to this.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

Tom S said:


> Well of course the promoters are getting (free) racks, but that doesn't help the rest of us.





jimglassford said:


> And since the promoters are getting a free rack, any review by them will be suspect.


Did you read who is promoting it? Read again.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Tom S said:


> The QuikRStuff rack isn't a good choice if you're on a budget or if you need a rack any time soon. At this point, it's a premium niche product for those who don't mind the Kickstarter-style launch delays.
> 
> Well of course the promoters are getting (free) racks, but that doesn't help the rest of us.


Just let me know where you ride and I'll see you on the trails, tell you all about it. I am big and hairy with swaying arms, you can't miss me, but no cameras, please.

Warmest regards,

Bigfoot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

wheatgerm said:


> Did you read who is promoting it? Read again.


Lol - it's like a three person band, it's not a big company - it's like three people with investment from a smallish machining company in Grand Junction, CO. There's the CEO and marketing guy (one person scott,
I think - nice guy), Veda - the social media/customer service contact, and the guy that owns the machine shop. "Promoters?" Ha.

I paid for mine and I think it's a great rack.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> Lol - it's like a three person band, it's not a big company - it's like three people with investment from a smallish machining company in Grand Junction, CO. There's the CEO and marketing guy (one person scott,
> I think - nice guy), Veda - the social media/customer service contact, and the guy that owns the machine shop. "Promoters?" Ha.
> 
> I paid for mine and I think it's a great rack.


Wait, so what happened to Cal?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rockadile said:


> Wait, so what happened to Cal?


Cal designed the rack, licensed it to QuikrStuff and they pay royalties. So he doesn't have to deal with everyday operations (not his strong suit) and his racks get manufactured and sold and he gets paid. He's closely connected with the machine shop owner and the CEO.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

JohnJ80 said:


> Lol - it's like a three person band, it's not a big company - it's like three people with investment from a smallish machining company in Grand Junction, CO. There's the CEO and marketing guy (one person scott,
> I think - nice guy), Veda - the social media/customer service contact, and the guy that owns the machine shop. "Promoters?" Ha.
> 
> I paid for mine and I think it's a great rack.


I was referring to cjsb's post, which he signed as bigfoot.


----------



## Tom S (Aug 3, 2006)

JohnJ80 said:


> Cal designed the rack, licensed it to QuikrStuff and they pay royalties. So he doesn't have to deal with everyday operations (not his strong suit) and his racks get manufactured and sold and he gets paid. He's closely connected with the machine shop owner and the CEO.


Watching this play out from a distance, I think this is the best outcome for everyone involved.

The design of the rack appears to be quite good.

The execution of the business and manufacturing in past years has been painful to watch.

Hopefully this new company can get the idea to market.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Tom S said:


> Watching this play out from a distance, I think this is the best outcome for everyone involved.
> 
> The design of the rack appears to be quite good.
> 
> ...


it's already to market. I bought one and have it.


----------



## Tom S (Aug 3, 2006)

JohnJ80 said:


> it's already to market. I bought one and have it.


Yes, we know early orders were fulfilled.

To be successful, they need consistent, large-scale manufacturing rather than small batches delivered after wait times of up to a year or more (for some of the early orders). I'm hoping that's what they can achieve next.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Tom S said:


> Yes, we know early orders were fulfilled.
> 
> To be successful, they need consistent, large-scale manufacturing rather than small batches delivered after wait times of up to a year or more (for some of the early orders). I'm hoping that's what they can achieve next.


why don't you just call them and talk to them, that's what I did. They're overwhelmed with demand, metals are difficult in the supply chain due to COVID, and they're working on organically growing and automating. They'll talk to you about this and then you can quit speculating on what they are doing.

As many, or even more, companies fail from growing too fast and being too under capitalized to support that growth than companies who fail from lack of demand. So if a company has a careful plan to avoid failure from growing too fast, and some customers have to wait, we'll that's a risk worth taking. The risk of failure from under capitalization is higher in their view than the risk of lack of demand - they've had a 6000 rack waiting list for two years for God's sake and they are _still_ sold out! That's pretty hard risk analysis to argue. After owning and running a business for 27 years, I find that pretty compelling and pretty doggone smart.

But, again, just call them up and talk to them. Then you don't have to speculate. And I can tell you from owning every rack Cal has designed, this is the best one yet. It's a great rack and it's worth waiting for. I appreciate the careful approach in growing their business organically.


----------



## Tom S (Aug 3, 2006)

JohnJ80 said:


> ... they've had a 6000 rack waiting list for two years for God's sake and they are _still_ sold out! That's pretty hard risk analysis to argue. After owning and running a business for 27 years, I find that pretty compelling and pretty doggone smart.


My point was that they've had a 6000-person deep waiting list for two years because they haven't been able to manufacture and ship more than a handful of racks. If you've been following along from the start, it's clear that the delays weren't due to risk management. Many of us moved on years ago after promised delivery dates came and went with an evolving list of excuses. That's not risk management.

Like I said, I'm a fan of the design and I hope they can get the execution figured out. By your own admission, their backlog problems extend long before COVID entered the picture.

Regardless, this rack isn't a good option for anyone on a budget or who needs the rack any time soon. It's best viewed as a high-end niche rack with a Kickstarter delivery model.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Tom S said:


> My point was that they've had a 6000-person deep waiting list for two years because they haven't been able to manufacture and ship more than a handful of racks. If you've been following along from the start, it's clear that the delays weren't due to risk management. Many of us moved on years ago after promised delivery dates came and went with an evolving list of excuses. That's not risk management.
> 
> Like I said, I'm a fan of the design and I hope they can get the execution figured out. By your own admission, their backlog problems extend long before COVID entered the picture.
> 
> Regardless, this rack isn't a good option for anyone on a budget or who needs the rack any time soon. It's best viewed as a high-end niche rack with a Kickstarter delivery model.


Cal is not a business person and I think he's finally figured that out. He is, however, a talented designer. The people running the show now are business, manufacturing and marketing people and have long track records to support that. Looking at this as a monolithic organization from the start of the list is incorrect and inaccurate. If you look at this now with the guys making it happen now, that's relatively recent with regard to the whole list issue and they are making positive organic progress. I suspect that this problem would have been solved by now had it not been for COVID.

Maybe you missed where I said that I've had every version of Cal's racks back to when it was his company. I actually talked him into making a rooftop designand modifying it so that it could be used either in the back or top of the car. I probably have over 20,000 miles on racks he designed. So yeah, I've been there from the start.

I continue to suggest that you pick up the phone and talk with them. It's clear you're commenting from a position of ignorance about what's going on over there. You don't understand the changes in the organization, the business plan going forward, or where they are in terms of supplying increased quantities of racks. You could cure most of that with a phone call and then you could comment more accurately.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

wheatgerm said:


> Did you read who is promoting it? Read again.


I don't understand your point. Is it that Cal is the promoter or QuikRack is the promoter?


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

jimglassford said:


> I don't understand your point. Is it that Cal is the promoter or QuikRack is the promoter?





cjsb said:


> Yes, I am heading over there today to do a promo with them and I get a free rack for compensation.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bigfoot


I was referring to cjsb's post #746 (quoted), which he said he is promoting it but also signed the post as bigfoot.


----------



## Tom S (Aug 3, 2006)

JohnJ80 said:


> Cal is not a business person and I think he's finally figured that out. He is, however, a talented designer. The people running the show now are business, manufacturing and marketing people and have long track records to support that.


Yes, that's what I said in my first post:

Design of the rack looks good.

Previous execution was obviously not good.

We all hope the new partnership can combine the good design with some good manufacturing abilities of the new company to deliver the product we all wanted a few years back.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

They've made it into the local paper.








Local bike rack startup company expands


A local start-up company will now be able to mass produce and distribute bicycle racks




www.nbc11news.com


----------

